# ACU at UCH, London....part 9



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care  
Natasha x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

First one in ladies.

Hi Girls,

Wow since a lot has happened since i last signed in.

TT, have u had ur ec. Goodluck.

Barbwill, u're testing on thursday, Good luck.  . wishing u that BFP u've always longed for.

LMG, i've been asked to do the same for my next tx as well, stop sniffing as soon as i start injecting.

Roozie, how r the triplets.

Glitter, sorry babes for feeling nauseous, bet it will get better.

Hi Keme, r u sniffing.

Hi Kabby, what is the nuchal scan?

Trixster, i'm so glad the beans is great.

Is there anyoneelse i have missed?


----------



## bexie (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Littlemiss - thanks and yes we'll have to look out for one another at the clinic in September; defining outfit to be determined!

I'm having a follow up with Mr M Dooley in Poundbury on the 22nd to see what he has to say about my experience with the Lister (since he referred me). I just get the feeling that they (Lister) were too quick to get me back for a day 3 tx (transfer - is this the right abbreviation?) when we could have seen 4 grade 1s develop to blast. I don't know, but the more I read about blast transfer (esp. in women of my age) the more I would insist on it next time. The embryologist at ACU was very sympathetic with this idea, which is why I'm keen to switch. The Lister have a fixed protocol and won't budge - which in the long run I feel is more convenient for them. 

I'm on a train at 0600 to Birmingham in the morning   yuk!

Bexie


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are well. 

Macboo – how are you doing? Hope you are doing ok on your stimming? I got twinges and looked like a telly tubby, but flaxseed oil / seeds tended to help me be less constipated. Hope it is going well. Don’t worry re the vials, there are plenty of ladies on here who have been on that amount,  Not long now 

Keme –  Bless you sounds like you feel like a pin cushion. I won’t let DH near me to do them. The only way I can manage is at a 90% angle in the tummy, wih EMLA cream which you can buy online no prescription and totally numbs the spot, you don’t even feel the injection, and touch wood, I have never had a bruise with Menopur. Other injections I have not been so lucky.Have you tried the homeopathic arnica tablets and cream? x

LMG – Thinking of you and looking forward to catching up tomorrow on the phone. Hope you are well honey. We are going to meet at  12.00 but am sure we can move it forward an hour, and will still be there for a while, and Zita West is only walking distance, so definitely see if you can come, really can’t wait to meet you x

Trix – Really pleased scan went well. I have to do Clexane too and if it helps then I agree the bruises are worth it. Did you take the homeopathic arnica tablets? x

Barbwill –Not long to go now, I am really sending you big hugs and positive thoughts for Thuesday, so excited for you. You are also on Clexane and seriously it goes up to 10 weeks! they gave me a prescription for 18, but told me I would need more. Just hope they are the same size needle as the one ACU provide. Big Big hugs and lots of      for you honeyxxx

Kabby – I am so pleased that you have had the scan, it really makes a big difference seeing them like this I am sure. You will find you probably won’t need to spend much as family usually go wild on the first few months of a babies life. Wishing you all the best and let us know re the Nuchal scan. Perfect time for a clothes shop and of course we all need those extra pairs of shoes too. 

Bexie – really pleased you are joining us. We are going to Home House on the 1st September at 12 or 1pm  for lunch if you want to join us all, we are meeting up – It is Home House, 20 Portman Square, London W1, nearest tube Bond Street. Good luck with your train ride. x

S-C – How is it going for you at the mo? xx

Roozie/ Glitter – Hope you are well. have you tried the travel sick bands? And the ginger tea? Also someone told me about Preggy Pops that are goof doe that.  

Tokii – How are you doing, lovely to hear from you? What have you been up to? x

Well, I went in for EC today and had 22 eggs, even the embriologist joked about having plenty of eggs. Am feeling a bit like I have had food poisoining coupled with a few punches in the stomach. C'est la vie - no pain, no gain. I am hoping now that they are good quality and will be speaking with the embryologist tomorrow. I am sure that they will be able to get to blastocyst stage so pleased that I won't have to make an excuse about not being at this meeting on Thursday. 
This time around they have told me to take Clexane 20mg, so I have ordered these from Boots and get them tomorrow.  
It is our 1st anniversary Saturday 18th, and have DH's father over, and am supposed to be going out for a meal / surprise with DH and father in law and my parents, however will just see what happens with the embryologists view on ET. 

Sending you all lots of positive wishes to all of you, hope I have not missed anyone   
Love TT XX
Right, now I am off to bed, sleep well. x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Evening everyone! 

Wow I have missed loads, over a page each day for the last few days so am trying to catch up... 
hope I dont miss anything!...

TT, wow, 22 eggs!  I am so glad that all went well today and you are resting up at home, you have had such an anxious time with the OHSS worries, I hope you can relax a bit now also knowing you are fine for that meeting at work.  It will be great to celebrate your anniversary too, even if you miss out on the dinner, you can have a lovely time at home with your beans safely on board!  Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow - but it is fantastic that you are going to be all set for blast transfer by the looks of things, well done you!  

Trix, am so happy to hear the scan gave you fab news and has put your  mind at rest - it wont be long and you will be seeing him/her wave at you!  BTW I hope I wasnt one of the scary sights you saw on the beach  in Brighton this weekend  - hopefully not as I was fairly covered up due to bruises - DH is doing a grand job but its proving difficult to find a new spot when he has to do 3 injections per night! )  

Kabby - it must have been great to see your beans growing so well... sounds like lots of shopping is needed for them as well as for you, though you are going to need lots more wardrobe space if your mum keeps buying too! (I am already buying loads for my sister's babe - the only thing saving my credit cards is the fact I dont know if its a boy or girl yet!)

Rooz, really glad to hear from you and very happy too that you and your babes are all doing well - look after yourselves!

Barb, am sending you    for Thursday, I know this last part of the wait is really hard but I have everything crossed for you to get the BFP you deserve!

Bexie, a big belated welcome to the thread!    I am sure you will find UCH is a great place to be for your next cycle!

LMG - great news you are finally having your op this week and once it is out of the way you can get focussed on the next round.    for Friday!  Also its great you are getting the nutritional advice from Zita... I found it brilliant.  The only thing is I am putting weight on at a rate of knots because of the high protein/fat thing but I wont mind if I get pg obviously!  As for LAC, I've been mainly seeing Danny  Maxwell but he is on hols this week so I saw Jessica too.  My sister is also doing great thanks and we had a lovely weekend!  How is yours and her little one?

Macboo, my ovaries are really throbbing too, I think all this Menopur (I'm also on 6 vials) is really getting them going!  I am sure you will see that everything really starts growing in the last few days, so 11 is a great number to have already...  BTW I think that UCH is great for stopping the d-regging when we have a slower response to the drugs, they did that for me last time.... Homerton have kept me d/regging and I cant help but think it slows everything down even more than it is already and might be the reason I have less this time around!

Keme, glad your stimms are going well too...the hormones are a nightmare though arent they?  The acu really does help if you can bring yourself to try it again!  Good luck for your next appt, is it tomorrow?

Tizz, how are you doing? Are you coping with all the organisation for your decorators?

I'm in for my (hopefully) last scan tomorrow at HH, I seem to have managed to grow one follie every two days with the full dose of Menopur plus extra oestrogen, so am now up to the grand total of 7 which are all getting towards a decent size - I feel very lucky and relieved!  I will find out tomorrow if EC will be Friday, and then likely ET will be Monday if all goes ok - will keep you posted.

Hi to everyone else - Tokii, Spring, Glitter and LuckyMT - and anyone else I have missed.

Love
SCXX


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello all

I have been away from the thread for a while and I can't believe so much has been going on! Congratulations to everyone with BFPs! It really shows that UCH is an excellent clinic to see so many positives!

Toki - sorry to hear your news and hope you are feelling better after the initial shock. Having been there myself I really feel for you. Have you found out what sticky eggs are yet? Why would they put your DH on menopur as well?

S-C - good luck with  your ET. Hope it goes smoothly! Glad everything has been going to plan at Homerton and you did well to get to see the consultant so many times!

I am thinking of doing another cycle - will be the 4th but the first one we did went really wrong so its really the third. (And will be second at ACU - we feel its worth giving it another go). We are going to check with the embryologist first and make sure they still think we have a chance. Then if it doesnt work we might go for donor tx, but not confirmed yet. DH and I have been through the mill a bit with the realisation that its unlikely to work for us, and he is still upset that he might not have a genetic baby. I need to give him more time and not push him too hard and too quickly - hard for me becuase I am keen to get on with it as quickly as possible! Anyway we are off on holiday in Sept so thinking of starting again when we get back.

See you all soon - I will be checking in to see how things are going!

Love Wrenster x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Looks like we've all had lots of news.

LMG - Good luck with your Op - hope all goes well.

Macboo - Huge Ovaries...I think that's just par for the course. On an earlier string I said I felt like a battery hen! They do seem to get better, but it takes a few days after E/C. Hang on in there.

Kabby - How wonderful to see the twins swimming around...and fabulously reassuring. Sounds like your Mum is a star - what a great idea too. I'm not that big, but finding that most of my skirts & trousers are uncomfortable, don't want to tempt fate with maternity wear just yet, so think I'll follow your Mum's example.

Tokii - great to hear from you, hope you're feeling well. 

Bexie - ACU are great for keeping you informed after E/C. They call every day and keep you up to date with progress.

Tilly - bet you're exhausted well done on the bumper E/C. hopefully you'll get Blasts    .
You may even make your anniversary dinner this weekend....I had E/C on Tuesday and E/T the following Monday, so fingers crossed. Have a great anniversary dinner, you deserve it.

Wrenster - Sounds like you have a lot to sort out, hope you have a fun and relaxing holiday. Time and distance are a great help when it comes to difficult decisions.

S-C Glad you enjoyed Brighton. You definately weren't one of the sights if you had more than a bikini on! Good luck for a good E/C and lots of eggs    .

As for me, we've got more visitors coming for the night tomorrow, so I'm doing a very slow house clean and will be dragging DH to the supermaqrket later......just what he needs when he gets home gone 9 in the evening!!! I'll be popular later (not).

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow girls ! so many news !!!!

Tilly, you are top hen !!!! 22 is a supernumber !!! Good luck with the fertilisation, I keep my fingers crossed. 

McBoo, I had discomfort in the abdomen during stimming, definitely, so don't worry, it should just mean that your ovaries are doing their job ! 

S-C, I am so pleased that your stimming is going well, hopefully EC is not too far now. 

Preggy girls, so pleased that your babies are developing well and all is going as it should ! 

Springfield ?! News ? 

Good luck everyone and thank you for your wishes for tomorrow, I'll let you know !


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Wrenster, lovely to hear from you  - and to hear your news.  I really hope it will be 4th time lucky (really 3rd time lucky!) for you and DH as you so deserve it.  I'm sure that UCH are the right place to help you!  I know you and DH still have lots of talking to do, but keep us posted with your discussions with UCH and have a really good relaxing holiday in the meantime, where are you off to?

TT hope you had good news on fertilisation this morning, cant wait to hear! 

Barb you sound so calm and positive, I hope I do as well as you at the end of the 2WW.  Once again am sending you    for tomorrow!

I just got back from hospital and am now officially set for EC on Friday... just five more needles tonight then a break tomorrow!  (Its an odd protocol - Menopur, Buserelin and Ovitrelle today then Pregnyl and Clexane from ET day - DH needs to get home fast so he can do them soon or otherwise I will have to do them myself .)  They told me I have five follies of the right size plus four little ones so they told me not to expect more than five... I am hoping the quality makes up for the lack of quantity!  Also my consultant popped in specially to my appt today, and he will be doing EC and ET (Monday), and they are going to do ICSI too so that they can ensure fertilisation as there are such small numbers.. so I really feel they are looking after everything now!

Hope everyone else is having a good day!

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick one to say hello, I am sooooo huggggeeee at the moment after EC. I am taking gaviscon as I have a serious trapped wind thing going on in my abdomen it really hurts!  , but it is slowly feeling a bit better but definitely putting me off eating - HURRAH a way to lose some weight. I went to get my Clexane from Boots and they charged me £6.45 which I thought was wrong, then they apologised and £85 later for 18 but at least there is no mixing. Do we have to have these all the way to 12 weeks? ACU called this morning and 16 of them have fertilised so far, DH is over the moon already. We are going to see what happens but embriologist said it is likely to be Sunday for ET, so will let me know eitherway what happens and grade them tomorrow. Fingers crossed for all my netball and football team of embies    . We really want 2 to 4 children longer term, so if we are blessed this time or next time around for it to work or both and we have any embies left we may donate some to other couples if they are suitable enough. But that is our thought if we are lucky enough ourselves. We want to help where we can longer term. I really feel for everyone going through this. 

Springfield - Haven't heard from you for a while - hope all is ok xxx

Wrenster - Hi there, hope you are well. Sounds like you have been through a lot like a lot of the girls on here, but I really believe ACU is great and you are in safe hands as you know. I hope you and DH manage to reach a conclusion on a way forward. I hope yo u have a wonderful holiday and sending you lots of positive wishes that the 4th time works for you    . xxx

Barbwill - Sending you lots and lots of     Good luck. Thinking of you xxx

Trix - Hope you have a lovely time with your guests. We have father in law - love him to bits, but really could do without it at the mo! Enjoy shopping xxx

LMG - going to call you tonight - thinking of you for Friday and sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts and big bear hugs honey xxxx   

S-C - WOW fantastic news. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for Friday, you will be around 2 days ahead of me. I am sending you lots of     and keeping fingers crossed for you. I have gone through ICSI this time too. I start clexane today, just went a got it. Thinking of you and wish you all the best rest up and do absolutely nothing. xxx

Further messages from me are further down the page. 

Big hugs to you all and hope you are all eating well, looking after yourselves and relaxing. 
Love TT XX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C ! You are nearly there !!! Fingers crossed.

Tilly, the fingers crossed for you seem to work wonders !!! 16 out of 22 is an excellent fertilisation rate, well above average. Now the phase of daily calls from the embriologists start but with so many to start with the outlook is very positive so it should not be too stressful. Take care of yourself and your belly, continue to drink loads and don't hesitate to call the clinic if you get even bigger, get nausea and shortness of breath.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

Tilly Toots - congratulations of your fertilisation rates - very impressive. Hope you get rid of your trapped wind, the things that we have to put up while we go through this treatment. Keep us updated on your progress. Unfortunately I won't be able to make the get-together on the 1st as my best friend, who is working in India, is making a flying visit to the UK and the only day she can see me is on the 1st. She is either my good luck charm or brings me bad luck. We haven't lived in the same country for the last 3 years and each time I've get a BFP she's been staying with me at some point in the 2ww or just after. Maybe if we lived in the same country her good luck might stay with me so we can have a successful pregnancy.

S-C good luck on your EC on Friday. You have had some many injections to do every night - you're putting me to shame as I complain so much about 1. Thanks for the reassurance about sniffing. The ACU really know what they're doing that I shouldn't really question them but I guess this being my 3rd cycle I think I know it all. Just shows that every cycle can be so different. 

Barbwill - not long now until you test. Keeping everything crossed for you.


Hi Wrenster - it's such a gut wrenching time this IVF, isn't it. It's good to have a few months off before you recommence treatment. I'm not responding so well on this cycle and the Dr was saying that it could be my body still recovering from my tx in March. If it doesn't work this time then we'll probably wait until after Xmas to give my body time to rest. I do feel that as I'm 36 (37 next month) I should do as many cycles as we can but am now beginning to realise that this may not be the best option. I hope you talk things through with your DH and work things out.

Trix - Guests! We have DH's friend saying with us over from the US. He's here on business and he had the nerve to work from our flat along with his colleague yesterday. I felt that I couldn't relax in my own home as he was using it as his office. I got very upset last night that I ended up in tears in bed. Hormones - I know I have been over reacting to everything but my home should be my sanctuary. He's now been told to find somewhere else to work during the day!

LMG - when do you go in for your op?

Keme - didn't see you today at the ACU. Hope your scan and bloods went ok?

Hope everyone else is well?

Was back at the ACU for a scan and blood test. Compared to my last 2 cycles I'm responding quite poorly. I have 6 folllies on my left ovary and 4 on the right. 6 of the follies are small - under 12mm. I know it only takes one good embie to implant but with PGD you ideally need around 10 embies which isn't going to happen unless there is a big spurt of growing over the next couple of days. The Dr thinks we won't many more so it's rather depressing. Was very teary after I left and was supposed to meet a friend for lunch but cancelled as I'd have been miserable company. I'm just glad that I made the move to ACU as my last clinic would have used the same protocal with much smaller doses of Menupor which would have been a disaster.


Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Claire, I am very sorry that there are doubts about reaching the needed number of embies for PGD. It's so unfair that you are putting all this effort in, doing all you possibly can, and the clinic doing all they possibly can, and nature not helping. What is going to happen if you get less than 10 embies ? Are they still going to go all the way with PGD ?  Is there any other option ? You have definitely been on a very fast treadmill of treatments and it is a very good idea to give yourself a break if this attempt doesn't work. But I still hope and hope that it will work for you this time, fingers crossed very very tightly for you. 

About your guest, well, I agree with you that using your flat also as an office is really too much ! I am soo sorry that this added extra stress to you in this difficult period. Luckily your next guest is your good-luck friend and I so hope that you will be in your 2ww when she will be around. A big big hug.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Wrenster – it’s good to hear from you. You and DH have been through so much, hopefully you’ll be able to have another go without a donor. If not, maybe some time away will help him come to terms with everything. I know what you mean about not wanting to rush something so delicate. My DH was reluctant to start tx so soon after finishing his treatment. I tried not to push him too hard, but I felt like a pressure cooker knowing that he needed time to come to terms with the idea of fertility tx, but also knowing that the sooner we started the better our chances would be. I have to say I think I failed! I’m sure you’ll manage better than I did.

Tokii – many belated birthday wishes; you share a birthday with my DH  . Hope you had a good day. Yes, I’m still sniffing (and can’t wait to stop!), I keep panicking that I’ve forgotten a dose. How is the mil entertaining going?

Bexie – hope your early start wasn’t too horrid.  

Tilly – OMG 22! That’s amazing. No wonder you are feeling so big. I hope everything settles down quickly. A fantastic fertilisation rate too, with that many you should have quite a few to choose from later. Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you.  

SC – Well done getting HH to be so proactive, it sounds really positive.   Yes, I had an apt today; everything seems to be going to plan although it’s difficult to tell if they’re just saying that to reassure me! Unfortunately I have one ovary being slow to respond, while the other is threatening to hyper stimulate. At least with all the monitoring I feel like I’m being well looked after. I hope everything continues to go to plan for you. Here's a few bananas for you - it feels like it's been a while!      

Trix – hope you’re not too exhausted. Enjoy your shopping!

Spring – I really hope it was good news for you. I’m sure I’m not the only one who has been thinking of you and sending lots of       your way. 

Barb – I hope it’s good  news for you tomorrow. I’ll have everything crossed for you.  

Claire - No more spillage today  so I was in and out pretty quick. Maybe I'll catch up with you on Friday? I think I'm at 9 again. So sorry you're having such a stressful time. Hopefully you'll be able to get some time to yourself tomorrow? The stress of tx is hard enough, even without additional hormones; to have guests under your feet all day as well is a lot to take. Be kind to yourself! I don't know if it's the drugs or the new routine of getting DH back to work, but I have been so tired I can barely keep my eyes open at the moment (can you tell I'm blaming the drugs?!). I guess you're probably feeling it too. Anyway here's to a relaxing day tomorrow   

Love to you all,
   
Emx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

DETAILS FOR 1ST SEPTEMBER

Hi Ladies
Just to advise we will be now meeting at 1pm at Home House, 20 Portman Square, nearest tube is Bond Street. If you head in the direction of Selfridges, and walk down to where Next and New Look is on Oxford Street, and turn down that road, and that brings you to Portman Sqaure. Home House is on the top of Portman Square. If you face your back to the Churchill Hotel and cross the road on the square, Home House is to your left with large black double doors. 
I am going to add the following people on the list, please confirm if you cannot make it and please also let me know if there is anyone I have accidently missed off. Thank you Claudie

Keme
Tokii
Bexie
Barbwill
Wrenster
Springfield
S-C
Trixter
Tizz
LMG
Kabby
LMT
Roozie
Glitter
Natasha
Rachel

Claudie xx (0778 750 8881)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi tilly,
Congrats on the bumper crop but I'm not going to be able to make it on the 1st.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Till, as I told you a few weeks ago my sister in law's hen party is going to take place on 1 Sept in the north of England so unless ACU can clone me, I won't be able to be in London on that day. I am really sorry I'll miss this. So you'll have to have extra fun to account for the fun I would have had !!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me, before i head to bed.  I should be going into hospital tomorrow and probably away from the computer for a while.  I know there is going to be so much going on over the next few days...that i want you all to know that i will be thinking of you.

Barb - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.  I remember doing my test at 4am as i had convinced myself that i needed to pee!  Sending you lods of positives!!

S-C - Wishing you loads of luck for ec on Fri.  I only had 4 eggs retreived the last time, but all 4 fertilised and we got 2 Blasts...so keep positive!!

Macboo - Sorry to hear about the scan today.  I really hope it all works out.  When are you going in for ec?  Will be thinking of you.

TillyT - Nice to speak to you earlier, keep me posted on the football & netball team!!

Wrenster - think i joined this thread after you, but i hope you have a fab hol, and have some quality time with DH.

Everybody else, sorry for the lack of personals, but i hope you are all ok xxxx

bxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Barbwill - No problem I do remember now, hope you have a wonderful time. Will miss you. Sending you lots and lots of     for today. xxxx

LMG - Hello, lovely to chat with you and glad you got to relax a bit last night. Thinking of you for Friday and will call you. xxxx

Glitter - No problem re 1st, sorry we won't be meeting you but looking forward to seeing you another time. Hope you are well and looking after beans xxxx

Hope you are all well. I cannot sleep, have swollen abdomen and am bleeding a little, feel like I have gastric air in me that I just can't get rid of. Am going to my meeting this morning in the midlands then going to make an appointment with ACU, I don't feel good at the moment. Sure it is nothing but just want to check. 

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone, but thinking of you all. Lots of positive thoughts and best wishes
TT xx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Tillytoots, I'm sorry to hear that you're not well! You're doing the right thing making an appointment to see the ACU but maybe you should not be at work. Remember you health is much more important than work! Have you an update on your embies? Really feel I'm missing out not being able to attend on the 1st.....

LMG - good luck for your op today. Just update us when you feel well enough but will be thinking of you.

Barbwill - do you have any news?

Quick update from me. I feel a lot better today - I have definitely been over reacting to everything over the last few days. I have been comparing my progress with my last cycle and I'm only about 4 follies behind at around this stage and did notice that I  had a late spurt of growth so hoping the samething happens. Perhaps it won't be as my my FSH, AMH and E2 levels are all borderline. 

Oh Keme, when I told the Dr I was doing acupuncture she thought this was a really good idea and to make sure I get in another session this week. 

Hope everyone is well.

Love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

It is positive. I am in shock. It was Nov 2004 when I went to the doctor for the first time, I had one IVF cancelled for OHSS, 4 apparently perfect frozen embryos transfers, including one of two blastocysts last Feb, and never saw a positive test in my whole life and had convinced myself that my body could not host a baby! This was my second IVF, first one where we managed to transfer fresh embryos. And it's bloody positive ! We were hoping because I had slight OHSS symptoms from two days after EC, they then got better and then got worse again since last Saturday. They are mild so I am not worried. I called the clinic and the receptionist was worried that I tested too early but the nurse said that it's fine and congratulated me. I had my hcg injection 19 days ago so it should well be out of my system by now, what do you think ? Today the embryo/s is/are 17 days old so I think I waited long enough. and the test was a very strong positive, with the preggy line significantly thicker than the control line. I can't really doubt it, can I ? I still can't believe it. I am going to the clinic tomorrow for the hcg test, and they'll have a look at my OHSS as well. I forgot to ask them whether I should stop taking progynova immediately or whether I should waitg until the official test day, what is the experience of you preggers who tested early ?
I am so happy girls, thank you very much to all of you for the wonderful support !!! And a special thanks to McBoo for pointing me at this clinic which made all the difference for us. I can't express how grateful I am Claire. 

Tilly, I think that you got OHSS and you should go to the clinic as soon as possible and otherwise rest. It's not a good idea to travel to go to a meeting if you feel bad. Continue to drink 2 to 2 1/2 l of water a day, that's the most importat thing.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations Barbwill on ur BFP, i can imagine how happy u'll b and i bet DH must be on top of the sky. Wow i'm so happy for the two of u. Wishing u the best in the next 9 months or is it 8.

TT, I hope u feel better soon u need 2 contact UCH about the bleeding. if u're not feeling good do u still have 2 go the midlands for the meeting. 

Macboo, don't worry too much just be positive and say to urself this will be the tx that will work for me and it shall be so.

SC, Good luck for friday, i pray it goes well for u.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

I just check occasionally to see how you all are.

Barbwill, congratulations on your ^    I am delighted for you and DH. No, I don't think you tested too early. I was one of those who tested early 12 days post ET but had some classic symptons very early. If I remember I stopped the Progynova but you can confirm this with the clinic when you book in for your HCG, the lovely Cyclogest you will coexane ntinue until week 12. I did not take Clexane so cannot advise on that. I wish you all the best for your 6 week scan to establish the number of sacs and your 7 week scan to identify the hearbeats.


Tilly, I would get yourself checked out at UCH if you are feeling uncomfortable. I suffered mild OHSS and the symptons did not disappear until the 16th week of my pregnancy. Please put yourself first.

Hope everyone else is well those starting out, those during treatment and those with bumps !

Love,

Catherine x


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

hello ladies

Was wondering why it was quiet and you'd all moved to a new thread

Barbwill - you clever lady     !!!!  Definitely not to early and you'll get a confirm tomorrow from the clinic - its brilliant news enjoy!

Hi Catherine - how are you and the bump?

TT - hope you are feeling a bit better and I would get yourself checked over by ACU just in case anything is amiss and you have OHSS - hope all is ok

Macboo - its so hard when you are pumped full of drugs and going through stressful tx to keep an objective and calm head about things. Glad you are feeling better and fingers xd that you get enough embies to do the PGD

LMG - hope all goes well at the hospital

Wrenster - good to hear from you again and sorry you've been thorugh such a rough time, hopefully ACU agree another cycle is a possibility and you can move forward with things - thinking of you.

Tokii - the nuchal scan measures the fluid in the space behind the baby's necks - its an indicator of the risk for Downs, they can't do the triple blood test on twins so they offer the nuchal scan instead.  I've booked for monday

Trix, S-C, Bexie, Glitter, Lucky MT, Keme (and anyone i've missed!!) - hope you are all well!

xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Barbwill - Congratulations!!!! Yipeeeeeee, I am so pleased for you - I have tears in my eyes!!!!!!!! I've been thinking about you all morning wondering what the result was..... Please send my congratulations to your DH too!!!!! 

Lots of love

Claire


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS BARBWILL 

         ​


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    woohooo - well done Barb!!!!!!!!    [/move]

I am now 'free' from ACU having had my last scan this morning. Both beanies are no longer beanies and looked like they were having a rave up inside me. If anyone saw 'Tiswas Re-United' or remembers the original 'dying fly' impressions - that's what they were doing - arms and legs wiggling away.  No wonder I feel terrible!!!!!


----------



## bexie (Jul 26, 2007)

Wonderful news barb - you must be on !!

and sounds like the 'glitteratis' are all progressing very well - superb news 

me - I've got an appointment with Dr Ranieri on 7th Sept for round 2 

girls - we're at a wedding on the 1st but i think it starts quite late, so may be able to make it to Home House but need to check invite 
(which mysteriously has gone missing) 

TGIF tomorrow 

Bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Barb - good luck for today - ask them for the hCG levels too so you might get an idea of how many beanies you have!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Barb .....Woo Hoo!!!!!!  A massive congratulations to you and DH!!! I was thinking about you all day yesterday, and am so happy for you! I hope the test at the clinic goes well.

I am waiting to be taken down into the thetre, but finallygot the internet working at my bed! Technology heh!

Ill log on again when better.

Love to you all.
LMG
xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI ladies,

Just wanted to say a big CONGRATS to Barbwill and Im so glad ACU made the difference for you!  I had a good feeling all along.

Springfield, thinking of you, its been a while and hope everything is ok!

Most of all, just wanted to send a big hug to S-C who deserves a medal for the number of needles she and DH have had to deal with this last week!    Wish you a speedy recovery from EC and fingers x'd for all those eggs!


Tilly, would definiately make ACU visit a priority and rest up.  

Re the 1st Im still going to have to stay as a 'maybe' it depends on plans for Dad's b'day.

Hello, to the newbies and hope things work out well for you with ACU.

Tizz x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,

Definitely big hugs and cheers to SC for her needle marathon - hear hear Tizz! Hope they've all done the trick and ec has gone well.

LMG hope everything has gone exactly to plan for you today and you are recovering well.

Barb - how's things with you? I hope the blood test went OK.

Glitter - I now have this image of your belly with little visible bumps where arms and legs are pushing outwards in time to the music (actually that sounds gross - sorry! Looked better in my head). Guess you'll have to start listening to something a little bit more relaxing for your beanies!

Tilly I hope you're OK, you are being uncharacteristically  quiet - I hope that means you are taking it easy.

Bexie - excellent news, that's only a few short weeks away!

Kabby - lol - glad you found us again! All the best for Monday; I guess you'll see the beanies have grown and changed again. Hope the shopping is fun.

Claire - I did keep an eye out for you today, there were loads of people this morning. I hope everything is going to plan and your follies are making a final dash for the finish line. I have to go back for another scan tomorrow, so hopefully I will know then if ec will be on Monday for me.

A quick question for you all - have you ever had tumour marking done? During my scan today the Dr found something a bit unusual, so he said they will do some tumour marking after ec. I was so busy trying to reassure DH it's no big deal that I forgot to ask what it is   

Hope everyone is well and taking care of themselves

   

Em x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone and thanks for the congrats!

LMG, good luck for your op ! My fingers are securely crossed for you!

Keme, I have no idea was this tumour marking is but they did a smear test for me when I had the dummy ET - could it be that ? If you are worried don't hesitate to call the clinic, it's too horrible to have anxieties of this kind.

My beta-hcg level is 878.1, indicating a very healthy pregnancy at this stage so I am very happy !!!!!! No idea if it indicates twins or what, do you know where I could find info on this ? I am so happy girls, but I still can't believe it, it will take me some time. 

To S-C, McBoo, Tilly, Keme and everyone else on a cycle, good luck girls ! I am thinking of you !!!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Barb - try here 
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Hcg varies massively though mine was 1324....that was 19 days after my trigger injection which the above website meausres from.

xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Barb, congratulations!     Fabulous news, am so happy for you and your DH!  Have been smiling since I read your news tonight, its about time it happened for you both after all those 2wws this yr!  Hope you are enjoying every minute! 

Tilly, how are all your embies doing, fab fertilisation rates!  Did you get to UCH for a check-up?  I hope you are feeling better too so that you can have a lovely anniversary tomorrow too with your transfer later in the weekend?! 

Keme, sorry I dont know either what the marking thing is but am sure its all fine, its just UCH been extra-thorough (which is great!)  Fab news too you are on your way for EC next week - handholding and cheering is continuing at my end!  

Claire, I hope you are staying positive as it sounds to me you can still reach the number you need... full dose Menopur and oestrogen always takes off at the end as me and Tizz and others have shown!  I am sending you    - get lots of sleep. eat loads of protein, drink lots of water and keep your belly nice and warm, and I am sure you can get there!

LMG, hope your op went ok today, was thinking of you   and hope you are now recovering nicely!

My EC went fine today - in fact better than fine as I got 7 rather than the 5 eggs they were expecting (Claire, the last 2 follies were only 10mm on Weds so that shows how they grow!) - and they are doing ICSI today to maximise the number of embryos I can get.  The drs were lovely and got me through the sedation which I had to stay awake for... was nervous but it was fine.  Not sure it is doable like that if you have 22 eggs tho! 

Am just keeping my fingers crossed for good news on fertilisation tomorrow...  thanks so much to all of you for being so lovely, and esp Tizz for all your messages which have kept me positive!  Gotta go now as DH needs to inject me again!  Will catch up with you all tomorrow, hope you all have a good evening, and apologies if this is gobbledegook and if I have missed anyone, as I still feel drugged out! 

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C ! congratulations on your 7 eggs ! Well done you ! Fingers tightly crossed for a good fertilisation rate tomorrow !!

Kabby, thank you v much for the infos, it looks like my case could be either a singleton or twins, we'll only know at the scans. I will be happy either way anyway as long as at least one is in there !

Tilly, I feel a bit anxious for you because of the lack of news ....

McBoo, keep the follies coming ! Not too far to go now ! Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Good news- S-C  
So what were your hCG levels Barb?!?!?!
Keme - my mum said much the same thing re music.  The slight problem is that I don't do chill out music.  I love hard rock and have done since I was about 12 years old much to grandparents' despair.  Even when I played classical music in an orchestra, it was Rachmaninov which I liked best!!!!!  DH has the same taste too so we're making sure they recognise good music


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Glitter, 878.1, I wrote it above.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Keme, like S-C, I think ACU and just being cautious.  BOth my partner and a close friend had tumour markers this year - its usually just a blood test that gives them certain results against which they can rule out tumours.  Hope that helps, but do try not to worry.

S-C well done, and here's hoping for great news when embryologist calls!

Tilly - hope you are ok.

T xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

hi ladies
CONGRATULATIONS Barbwill i am so very pleased for you 
how exciting. sending you big hugs, i knew you would be fine. x x x
S-C fantasic news honey, big hugs to u, when is et x x x 

sorry not been in touch, i got admitted for ohss to UCH, and cycle now cancelled till next time. have 10 v good embies and 5 slowies and they will freeze till next time. have met LMG which has been highlight of stay and she is looking fab despite having her op. 

SENDING ALL OF YOU HUGE BIG HUGS and will mail soon x x x x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

HI Tilly,

Thank you for letting us know!  Im so sorry to hear about the OHSS, but hope you are resting up and make a swift recovery.  Im sure you'll be back on the fertility rollercoaster before you know it.   

Hope op went well LMG.

Tizz x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all!

S-C great news on your harvest!! I hope the embryologist brings you good news today.  Sounds like HH are taking good care of you.

Barb - has the reality kicked in yet?

This is just another quick one from me.  Still in hospital...so funny to have met Tilly here.  We are only 4 beds apart!! Its been so nice to have her here...a big smiley face to cheer me up!

Op went so so.  They did not remove my tubes as there was a high risk of damaging my bowel.  So not sure what this means for the next treatment.  Apart from that, dilation went well & nothing found in the hysteroscopy.

Hope you are all well.  Ill be intouch soon.
b xxxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, Tilly Toots I hope you're ok? I'm also really sorry to hear about your OHSS! Sounds like you've been through a really tough time but you have been really strong. I hope your DH is giving you lots of love and tender care.   Sending you lots of love....

Barbwill - that sounds like a really good level for your bloods. Have you a date for your scan? How long do they wait at ACU - can they do it at 6 weeks?

S-C congratulations on your bumper crop - I hope I can do as well. Thanks again for your reassurance!  Keep us updated on your progress and that you get lots of lovely embies.

Keme - you're going to be a day ahead of me for your EC. Good luck with your scan this morning and for your big injection tonight. Sounds like, as the others have said, that the ACU are being cautious about this tumour marking thing. If it was serious they'd postpone treatment, I suppose. It's such a rollercoaster of ride isn't it, just when you think it's going smoothly something else comes up. I wasn't at the clinic until 11.15 so would have missed you. I did wear my red shoes especially for you though!!!

Glitter, sounds like your babies will come out dancing.....or headbanging to hard rock!

LMG - How nice that you met Tilly Toots! Glad the op went well and that you are beginning to feel strong. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Back at the ACU for a scan yesterday and I now have 11 follies. They are mostly around the 15mm which they seemed pleased about as they are all roughly the same size. I was hoping that I would have a late growing spurt, like SC, but there are no small ones to come through. I'm to go back on Sunday for another scan with EC most likely on Tuesday. I was hoping to be on the same day as Keme so we could be EC buddies!!! I went back for some acupuncture yesterday which was very interesting. Inga the acupuncturist told me that they had another client who was doing PGD at the Bridge (my old clinic) who had a BFP but at her 20 week scan it showed deformities of the fetus. They had to do a late abortion which showed that the PGD was incorrect, a so they have now suspended PGD at the Bridge for the timebeing. The same thing happend to me but we didn't get past the 7 week scan so I'm now wondering if we should be doing PGD at all especially if we are going to have a low number of embies to choose for. What an awful thing for this lady to go through.....

Have a good weekend everyone

Love
Claire


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

TT, am sending you a big hug!  I can imagine you will be feeling disappointed to have to wait but its great you have so many lovely strong embies waiting for you to build your family.  Hope you feel better soon.  Happy anniversary too! - hope you can celebrate with DH soon. 

LMG, good to hear from you and so glad you and TT were able to keep each other company in there!  I am so glad everything looks clear for you after your op - and hope your questions about next steps will be answered really soon.  Sending you lots of love and   for a swift recovery and good news soon.

Claire and Keme, glad you are both nearly there and I hope your appt has gone well this morning Keme!  Claire, sounds like yours will all be great size and quality - so pleased you have got the number you will need... I only got extra ones later cos of the downregging throughout but I think that just meant that they would have been there earlier (and bigger!) anyway!  Sorry to hear about the PGD story too - I dont know huge amounts about this but I am sure that the analysis for you will be fine, its very rare for it to be wrong?  Keep looking after yourself anyway so you will be all set for next week - am sure you will get more good news at your scan tomorrow! 

Tizz, hope you are having a good weekend, are you up early today because of the decorators?

I just spoke to the embryologist - 5 of 7 have fertilised which is fab news but makes me just one short (again this time!) for trying to get to blasts!  BUT after all the stress of whether we would have any at all, we are very relieved and looking forward to ET on Monday, they will be selecting the best 2 to put back in and then the rest will be frozen... though we are going to ask whether its worth freezing them then or trying first to get them to blast stage (UCH tried this last time and they didnt get there but at least we know then that they couldnt).  He didnt seem keen but I am not sure there is a point to freezing them otherwise.  More to think about!

Thanks again everyone for your support - it really did mean I felt more confident dealing with the clinic and knowing you all understood.  Hope you all have lovely weekends

SCXX
BTW there is going to be no temptation for me to test early this time - I am on Pregnyl injections every day for the next 7 days so the evil peesticks wouldnt work anyway - and I will have to go for blood test to get the result   ... has anyone else had this to try and help things along, I couldnt find anything on the site about it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry Barb - couldn't see for looking..............don't want to worry you but that's higher than mine and I think you tested earlier too.  Prepare for more than one !!!!! I think the higher the level, more more likely it is to be twins (or more).  Mine was 525 and I tested 2 days prior to official test date.  Kabby was significantly higher than me and so was Roozie.

Macboo - I also had less follicles than I would have liked after seeing my reaction to OST and I was definitely a slow starter too.  My last scan was on a Sunday with an EC Tuesday as well.

Tilly -  hope you feel better for the next time and good to hear you have a decent number of frosties so you don't have to start right over again

LMG - rest up!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I am so sorry that you got OHSS and that your cycle was stopped. I experienced this myself last year and took me a while to recover from the disappointment of yet another delay. But perhaps you didn't have many delays before getting to this attempt? I hope that you don't feel too bad and that OHSS will subside quickly. Your frosties will be there waiting for you and soon enough you'll be back for them ! The chances with frosties are still high and you got a good crop, so stay positive. Can I ask you if you have PCOS ? With 22 eggs tghe chances of getting severe OHSS shouldn't be high unless you have PCOS.

McBoo, you are so close to EC now ! sometimes they do find my follies than they though as they could be hiding behind others so I strongly hope for a good crop from you! You are doing all you can, with the acupuncture and all. How sad about the story you report ... I really hope that UCH will give you a very different outcome.

LMG, I am sorry that your op didn't go exactly as planned but I hope that this will not have serious consequences for your treatment. 

S-C, well done for the fertilisation rate !!!!!! ET is so near now !!!

Glitter, my hcg levels are between yours and Kabby's so it could go either way, we'll see ! I am finding that I think about food a lot but when I eat it, I want to eat it but then I feel nauseous. And I am not sleeping well. Partly it is because of the excitement but it must also be my superhigh progesterone level. The nurse couldn't give me a reading because it kept going off the scale despite them diluting my blood more and more ! Still completely unreal.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Once again I don't look in for a few days and the thread goes mad - it's great that everyone's so supportive and always there for each other.

Barbwill -      Fantastic news, congratulations. Start resting up when you can if sleep at night is a problem. It's such great news.

Tilly - I'm so sorry you got OHSS, thank goodness you went in to UCH and got sorted out. You've got a bumper crop of frosties and they'll all be waiting for you when you feel up to the treatment. Look after yourself and take care.

LMG - Glad you're op went well  - rest up and look after yourself too.

Kabby - Good luck with the nucal scan. My Hospital has booked me in for one in about 3 weeks - seems that's how they do it in Woking.

Glitter - Sorry you're feeling pants - at least the beanies are well, if a little over active at times. Can't imagine having more than one, bet it's a little crowded in there.

Bexie - Good choice and hope your apt with Dr R goes well

S-C Well done on the eggs, that's great news. Good luck with your ET on Monday

Hi to Catherine, McBoo, Keme, Tizzy & Tokii

Trix X


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Barb - I think high progesterone levels are an indicator of mutiples too!!  Again, your levels are higher than mine were - can't remember the number but it wasn't off the scale!  It will probably be the progesterone that's making you feel nauseous and I hope you don't feel as bad as I am right now either and I think Roozie is suffering too.  As from Monday, I only have to take one cyclogest per day - I'm sure this isn't helping my physical well-being even if its good for the beanies!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey, loads happenning here....

Barbs - sorry this is belated, but wonderful news, congrats to you! I'm sure the sleeplessness is your mind trying to adjust to the news - i was just the same. Your levels do sound encouraging for twins, nausea already too, could be a sign! If you start breaking out in spots, then i def. reckon you're on for twins... or am i the only zitty one here? Trix, Glitter, Kabby??!

Tilly - i do hope the OHSS is under control and you'll make a swift recovery. I can only imagine how grim that must be - on the +ve side, it's great you have such a bumper embie harvest, just sorry you have to play the waiting game now. Sending you much  . xx

LMG - hope you're not too sore after being poked about. Must have been nice to meet Tilly, on an otherwise not so fun day. 

S-C, congrats on doing so well at EC. That's fab! 7 in my book is loads, more than enough to get you twins anyway!! You must have been relieved with such a high fert rate, 5/7 is tops. Well done and much   for ET on Monday.

Macboo & Keme - gald you girls on on track for EC next week... bet you can't wait to get on with it now! Macboo, your follie crop's really good, you're in double digits, so don't feel too disappointed - you may have some super quality eggs in there and that's what will count. Good luck both for Mon/Tues. xx

Wrenster - great to see you back here. I'm glad that you've come to a decision re. another cycle at UCH. Go for it... 

Tokii, Tizz, Glitter, Kabby, Lucky, and anyone else floating about here....... xxx

LOL
Rooz xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Tilly - really hope you're feeling better; gutted for you that the cycle was cancelled.  

LMG - sorry to hear things didn't go quite as planned. Hope you are home v soon.

Barb - sounds like you might be on track for more than one ... !

Roozie - thanks for the good wishes. I hope you're not suffering too much with all those hormones; if double makes you feel doubly bad I can't imagine what triplets must feel like   

Trix - are you visitor free now? Hope you are enjoying a relaxing weekend.

Glitter - good to hear you are training them young   

SC - congrats on such a good fertilisation rate and excellent to hear you had a few more eggs than you thought. Do blasts freeze as well as day 2/3 embies? For some reason I thought they didn't (something I'm quite worried about as we have v limited resources sperm wise & were hoping for as many frosties as poss). Still more needles for you ... is there no end?! At least it will keep the evil peesticks in their box   Hope everything goes smoothly for you on Monday.  

Claire - thank you for the red shoes  sorry I missed you. ACU confirmed this morning that EC will be Mon, so I won't see you then either   It would have been good to have a friendly face on the ward. Maybe we can be ET buddies instead! The PGD story was awful, what a heart wrenching thing for anyone have to do, let alone after going through PGD. Will you be able to discuss your options again after EC? These decisions are so difficult to make in the first place, I hope you get a good chance to talk things through.

Tizz and everyone else who posted regarding the tumour marking - thank you! After my apt this morning I'm feeling a little better about it all. Tumour marking is indeed a blood test, it sounded much more dramatic! I had this image of the growth being drawn around with some magical marker   . Claire, you were quite right, if it was anything too scary my cycle would be cancelled. I always thought I was laid back, but ever since DH's diagnosis I am v good at over reacting and preparing myself for hearing the worst.   

Another question for you now ... (I've found something else to worry about   ). Apparently my blood tests have shown that my E2 levels are a bit low, so there may not be as many eggs as there are follies. Has anyone else had this? I have 12 follies and I'm just trying to get my head around how many eggs I might expect. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I was feeling v jealous that my brother is at the V festival, but now that it's raining, I am enjoying listening to bits from the comfort of my nice warm, dry home. 


Em x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Roozie - spots are no indicator - haven't had this many zits since I was 13 and am just getting a little sick of them.

Keme - Glad all is Ok and that tumour marking was not so scary. Good luck next week.

Yep the visitors have gone....just left with all the washing and ironing to do now. DH is a mad scooter (Vintage Lambretta) fanatic, so am trying to avoid having to give my opinion on his latest project. They all look the same to me just different colours. Think we'll go out for lunch with friends to a nice country pub to avoid the yukky weather.

Stay dry all of you,

Trix X


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

No Rooz - you're not my chest is covered and weirdly my neck - I know ladies its an attractive piccie.  I went to Boots yesterday and Clinique gave me some great stuff to deal with it.  My skin has gone all oily as well....I'm wondering if this is bodies payback for no morning sickness!!!

Tilly - so sorry to hear about your ohss but at least they caught it and are dealing with it.  It must be hard knowing that you've got to canx your cycle but concentrate on getting yourself well and getting ready to go again.

Barb.....ACU do have a great track record for twins with blast transfer....then again aren't we due for quads on here after Roozie triplets??!!!!!!!!??

S-C - great news on your EC, heres hoping for some fabulous embies!

LMG - so glad your op went well - heres wishing you a speedy recovery!

Macboo - great news on follies...try not to worry about the PGD, perhaps it was the ineffectiveness of the clinic that caused the anomolies, I'm sure ACU are leaders in that technology so hopefully that can put your mind at rest a little.

Keme - good luck for EC on Monday...


....lord would be posting more personals but DH has just shouted up the stairs "Come on - breakfast won't make itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" What a cheek....late up this morning, went to a wedding last night and didn't get back till late, even managed a wobble around the dancefloor - I felt like a Weeble!!

Hope everyone else is ok

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm impressed with your wobble around the dance floor - I can't even keep my eyes open past 8.30pm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

What hideous weather its been today - went for a walk before I get stircrazy with the post-ET rest and just managed to avoid the rain!  Hope everyone else is having good weekends. 

Just a quick note as prob wont be online for a bit - to wish Keme and Claire loads of luck for your ECs, will be thinking of you both!    (Keme, glad you are reassured about the marking.  Re your other question, my E2 levels are always a bit low but all that meant was 9 eggs from 11 follies last time and 7 eggs out of 9 follies last time - I dont think your numbers would drop much at all and its quite normal.  I dont know the answer about blasts freezing as well as younger embies - interesting, I will find out!).

I have a question also for all you lovely preggers crew.... did you do complete bedrest after ET for a couple of days, or did you just take it easy at home?  Last time I didnt stay in bed - but am also conscious this is prob less important for a 3day embie than for blastocysts which are trying to implant almost straightaway?  Any top tips welcome!    Also Rooz and Kabby I hope those spots start clearing up soon, most of my friends had them at the start too, but at least you can look forward to thr hormones making you look gorgeous in 2nd trimester! 

Hi to everyone else - Tizz, Tokii, Trix, Glitter, Wrenster and Barb, hope you have had good weekends.  Tilly and LMG, hope you are soon home. 

SCXX


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

Zits - don't talk to me about them. I have them down both sides of my chin so wondering if they're to do with what's going on in my ovaries!!!!

S-C - Thanks for your kind wishes, sounds like you've got a really good rate of fertilisation and best of luck for them to continue dividing. Will you be going for a blasts transfer? I'm glad you've asked the question about bedrest as it's always good to know what others have done. My cousin who suffered from unexplained infertility went through 4 cycles of IVF  without success. She then discovers she's pregnant naturally with her son after running a half marathon (and sex I suppose!!). My first cycle I went back to work after a day in bed which resulted in a BFN but my second cycle I rested for 3 days and got a BFP. I think I might rest up again after this attempt.

Tilly Toots - hope you're ok and recovering well. Look forward to hearing from you soon.

LMG - hope the recovery of your op is going to plan?

Keme. Good luck for Monday. I'm glad that you're feeling a bit more reassured about tumour marking! I'm not sure about about low levels of E2 unfortunately, but I'm sure some of the wise ladies will be able to help you out. Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

I have a quick question? I was at the ACU today for my final scan and bloods before EC on Tuesday. I have forgotten to ask about sedation during EC. What do they usually do at the ACU? I like to be out for the count as I don't want to be awake when they're sticking sharp objects up me.... 

The good news is that I now have 16 follies which is an increase of 5 since I was last scanned on Friday. I imagine that they may be too small but you never know. My E2 levels are a bit on the high side of 22,000 but it doesn't seem to be stopping them in my treatment and I'm to take the full amount of pregny tonight.

Thanks  for all your great advice and assurance - it really has been fantastic. Hope everyone else is well and staying inside away from this miserable weather.

Lots of love


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Zits: I have a big one growing on my jaw ! Looking forward to looking hideous for a while !!! For McBoo's questions, ACU do a week 6 and a week 7 scans. My week 6 scan will be on 28 Aug.  

S-C, ACU recommends to rest for 3 days after ET but not in bed. Just don't do any chores and let your partner spoil you ! Good luck !!!!! abot the E2 levels, they say that each mature follicle should produce 200 pg/ml of E2. Not sure if these are the units used by ACU, I actually think not but you might want to ask them. At my first IVF the last measured E2 was 14,000 and I had 27 eggs. This time is peaked at 20,000 and I had 16 eggs so the connection between number of eggs and E2 is not as straightforward ... and I had a similar amount of follies both times, about 26-28. 

Kabby, about quads, did you hear of that Canadian woman who just gave birth to identical quads conceived naturally ??!!!! The chances of that !!!!

McBoo, I am so pleased about your number of follies now !!! You are nearly there and it looks good now for PGD !! Fingers crossed work then (or more probably tons of menopur ...)!! I have good news for you about EC. You'll be completely sedated and won't feel a thing. Too bad that I won't be in the bed next to you this time .... I would have enjoyed another chat !!

Keme, good luck for tomorrow !!!!! fingers supercrossed !!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

S-C - Wishing you all the luck for ET today!!!  I had a week off work post ET last time, although not bed rest and did not do very much.  Sending you lots of     for it all working out well

Keme - Good luck for your EC today.  I am sure you will get a great little harvest!

Macboo - Sendind you lots of    for EC tomorrow.  Sounds like you have had  a great little boost in follies over the last couple of days!!!

How are the rest of you?  Sorry for the short post again, but this is just a quick one from me whilst recovering.  I got discharged on Sat and have been getting lots of TLC at my parents.  I have to say that i am feeling remarkably well, and really hope to be going back to mine by the weekend.  Unfortunately, i had to leave Tilly in the hospital.  I spoke with her yesterday and they still want to keep her in there for a couple of days...but she is coping really well with it all!!

The reality of the outcome of the operation is now sinking in and i am beginning to wonder what impact this is now going to have on the next tx.  Considering the whole point of the surgery was to remove my tube which was filled with fluid as ACU are convinced this impinged on the last tx, and the fact that they could not remove it...i am not sure where this leaves us.  I tried calling ACU this am to speak to Dr R, but he is on holiday this week...so i am going to have to wait until next week to get some kind of indication from him.  I cannot help but think, that if this was the reason for the BFN, then there is no point going forward again.  I am also trying to get in touch with my acupuncturist as she mentioned that she had treated this before through acupuncture...so perhaps that could be another avenue!!??!!!

So much to think about again.....perhaps i should just shut it out for this week, and concentrate on getting better first!!

LOL
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi there.
Have been lying on the sofa much of the afternoon and finally dragged myself off it.  Thought I was only hungry when I got to work this morning and ended up in the loos......Went home at lunchtime as feeling decidedly ropey! Travel sick bands - pah - I seem to be worse with them!!!!!!!!!

S-C - I spent the 2 days following EC in my nightie and dressing gown.  Finally got dressed on day 3 as was bored rigid and then went back to work on day 4.  It worked for me but see how you feel - there's only so much daytime tv I can take!!!

Macboo - don't wory about EC - you're totally knocked out.  Just don't eat anything in the prescribed hours before.  My EC was in the afternoon so I was still ok to have a drink of water until 6am.  It's also not too strong either - I was itching to get dressed and go home within about 20 mins or so but had to wait for them to check me over, go to the loo, eat etc.  The GA I had before that killed for hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I also had scans at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and then 10 weeks.  I had the extra one in the middle due to a cyst showing up and they wanted to keep an eye on it.

Keme - hope everything went ok today.  I'm going to give beanies a bit of revenge and stick some music on dead loud


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you, all you lovely people, for your kind wishes. 

SC - hope ET went smoothly and you are now back home and taking it easy.   

Claire - will be thinking of you tomorrow. Fantastic news on your follie count. Hopefully with a few extra days they'll all be a good size tomorrow. Best of luck.

Glitter - hope you're feeling a bit better this evening. I'm sure some decent music will soon sort you out (either that or your beanies will enjoy it so much you'll be having another rave going on   )

LMG - glad to hear you're home. You do have a lot to think about, but I guess it's very difficult without having spoken to Dr R. Best get busy getting better    Hope you can take it easy. Thanks for the Tilly news; it's good to hear she's doing OK. Tilly - hurry up and get better !

Kabby - sounds like you had a good weekend - hope your breakfast was yummy! I love slow Sunday starts, esp with big breakfasts but then I am a right old   !

Barb - Thank you for your PM, it was really nice to come home to  

Trix -   was lol at you trying to avoid scooter talks with DH; sounds v familiar (except my DH hasn't narrowed it down to scooters, just anything transport like!)

EC went well and 12 eggs were collected -yeah!!   I was so nervous yesterday; I don't usually bother with nerves but there was no escape this time  
Anyway, everyone was super nice so not a bad day all in all.

Hope everyone else is well and happy. Love to you all,

 

Em x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning everyone!

Keme - was thinking of you yesterday, fab news to hear you have so many lovely eggs, I was sending you   and them   for excellent fertilisation overnight!  Let us know your news today when you get it! 

Macboo - sending you   for today, sounds like you are going to have a fabulous number of eggs so you can have the PGD and some lovely embies put back in!

LMG - am sorry that you are not able to sort out the implications of your op for a while but I hope you can get some answers as soon as Dr R is back.  In the meantime I can imagine its very hard to put it to one side, but it sounds like a great idea to try to have a few days "off" being spoiled by you parents, and also explore other things that might be able to help you too.  Thinking of you and sending you   for good news soon.

TT - whenever you get to read this, we are thinking of you and sending you   that you are recovering and will be home soon.  Its quiet here without you!

Glitter - sorry that the sickness is still so bad, a friend had this too and it really makes life so difficult for a while I know.  I hope that the beans settle down soon and let you have a rest - did you manage to stun them with your music?!

Barb, not very long now then till your first scan (just a week?!) - you must be dying to have this done and find out how many beans you are carrying?!

Tizz , thanks again for all your messages, hope you are doing ok.

Thanks so much to everyone for all the positive vibes about ET, I have been feeling them!   And they must have worked as ET went really smoothly - 2 consultants did it so I had no problems with the transfer or contractions afterwards, it was really reassuring!  The consultant even played his "lucky" CD for us!  Anyway to cut a long story short, we now have 2 lovely grade-one beans on board, one 9-cell and one 7-cell.  It was v emotional as we saw them beforehand (wasnt expecting this at HH though I know they do it at ACU) - and the embryologist said they were arguing as they were hiding at each end of the screen!    And the final bonus is we even have one 6-cell frostie now too, which we werent expecting at all!  

Thanks again for all your good advice about resting up now - so will be getting lots of rest for the next 3 days (yep lots of trashy mags, books, remote control and phone by my side!) then take it easy while getting back to normal.  Thanks for your reassurance about this, kept thinking I might have done too much last time so will be lazier this time!  

Hi to everyone else - Kabby, Rooz, Trix hope you are feeling well;  Tokii, Wrenster, Bexie how you doing?

Love to all
SCXX


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I had my first appointment at UCH last week, as you can see from my profile, i've had quite a few treatments so this is our last stop. Shazia Malik did our appointment and she was lovely. Dh is having dna fragmentation tests and we are both having kareotyping. PGS and GIFT was also mentioned...but trying to not think too yard about all of this.

I am also supposed to be having an ovarian reserve test on my next af - has anyone else had this before?

Thanks and lots of luck to all,

Crystal
x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Keme, what a good egg crop !!! Well done !!! 12 is an excellent number ! I am so pleased for you and keep my fingers crossed for good fertilisation rate news today !!!

S-C wow ! two grade 1 embies in the belly and one in the freezer, and a very smooth ET, that's excellent news !!!! Enjoy the resting up and good luck girl !!

Crystal, I wonder whether we where at the clinic at the same time last week ... where you there on Friday around 12:15, with your DH, and you were taken downstairs in a small room and your DH very kindly let me sit down since there were not enough seats ? I don't know why I think that couple was you ! Your history sounds really really painful, you must be a very strong couple to stand all of this. I really hope that ACU will find the solution for you. We also had the kariotyping tests done. With the ovarian reserve assessment do you mean the ovarian stress test + AMH blood test ? This is what I had and it's done to most ACU patients. On day 3 of the period before starting downregging they do a scan and a blood test and give you a single dose of ovarian stimulant. The day after you go back for another blood test to see how your body responded. On top of that, the AMH blood test is now used by many clinics to measure the ovarian reserve. All these data will help the clinic tailor the stimulation to your ovaries. About PGS, the Dr mentioned it to us as well as a possibility for the future in case this attempt hadn't worked, because we had accumulated 4 negative results with no apparent reason. GIFT was also mentioned to me but for a very specific reason (my cervix is tricky). ACU seems to use it also for poor responders, Roozie here just got pg with triplets with GIFT, to the amazement of the doctors since apparently it's a very very rare occurence !!!!!!! 

Tilly, I wonder whether I saw you as well last Friday. Where you in the waiting room at around 12 on that day, wearing an orange top ? 

McBoo, I am thinking of you this morning and hope for very good news .... fingers crossed ....


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi BarbW - yes that was me and dh. We were a bit tired for all the waiting as we were told to arrive 45 minutes early for a SA test, but then told to go away and come back...anyway, was good to check out the cafe in the courtyard, a bacon butty and a cup of tea filled the time. You are right it is the ovarian stress test and the AMH blood test, - both was mentioned at the time...btw congratulations on your BFP! 

x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Crystal, how funny that it was you ! May I say ... you are a very beautiful lady with a very very sweet and gentle expression ... that's why I noticed you actually ! From time to time ACU's schedule gets disrupted and there are waits but I think that it's a sign of them tailoring the treatment to patients, so sometimes they have to make time for someone at the last moment. It doesn't happen very often though. It happened a couple of times during my whole treatment, and I was there very often indeed.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Macboo - sending you lots of     for EC today...i truly hope you get a bumper crop!  Keep us posted on how you are doing.

Keme - Fantastic news on your EC yesterday...i was thinking of you.  How has the fertilisation gone today??    I really hope all is going well.

S-C - so glad to hear that ET went well for you.  Sounds like HH have been looking after you really well.  Do you have to wait 16 days before your test like at ACU  I hope DH is spoiling you rotten whilst you are taking it easy on the sofa.  Actually, you could not have wished for better weather for a few sofa days...it is dreadful outside!!

Crystal - welcome to this thread.  You have joined an excellent thread and there is such a wealth of information and support here.  I had an OST before my last treatment as well, it gave the clinic a good indication on the strength of medication to go on.  

Glitter - Sounds like your morning/all day sickness is playing havoc!  I'm sure you have tried it, but my sister swore by ginger...either tea or biscuits.

Barb - How are you doing?  Have you come back off cloud 9 yet and caught up on any sleep

Trix - Is it good to have your house back to yourselves?? 

How are the rest of you - Tizz, Toki, Kabby, Rooz Spring - where are you, not heard from you for ages..i hope all is well!

I am well, getting better day by day...which is really good.  Have been feeling a little low today...worrying about the impact of the op on the next treatment...but am in the process of making lists of questions and avenues to explore (lists are always good).  Spoke to Tilly earlier...she is still in hospital and not sure when she is going to be discharged.  She sends all of you her love...esp S-C, Keme and Mac, for your EC and ET's!!!  She can't type very well on the hospital internet key pads...but wants you all to know that she is thinking of you.

Speak soon,
bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi LMG - hope you are getting over your op.  It seems the ginger biscuits I have make me worse. I was trying to be healthy and got the natural stem ginger oat ones but they are sooooo strong, my eyes water!!!
Think I may get basic gingernuts next time.  Rich tea seem to be stabilising me this week but it changes from week to week!!  On the positive side, it can't go on for much longer and the ICSI worked - I would have been worse off mentally if it hadn't.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I am back!      
I got released from UCH today finally! Yippee!

Whilst I am still a new form of telly tubby and this will take a while to go down as girth wise I have not gone down at all. I am so relieved to be home and on the mend that was very uncomfortable. I can give anyone who ever needs to know about OHSS a full breakdown now.

It was so lovely to see LMG and we have been speaking daily whilst she is on her road to recovery, and she has been keeping me up to date thank you x. 
Hospital was clean, new and ironically DH and I were completing forms but had not finished for my Swiss private medical care the day before I felt ill. Unfortunately my current private healthcare linked through work doesn't cover IVF or IVF associated issues. However I cannot complain as the ward and staff were amazing and it was a very clean hospital. 
We had a really traumatic night on the ward, as the lady in the section next to me came in for some gynae surgery she wasn't very well, but she was only in her mid to late 40's, was chatty and actually quite sweet. The first night she arrived she collapsed and hit her head on the floor and the second night she kept complaining of pain, then she went into cardiac arrest, they couldn't move her so all 6 of us on our ward heard everything whilst they tried to desperately save her, it was just totally numbing. They left her in the section next to me for 4 hrs so her family could come and pay their respects to her in the middle of the night, then body bagged her, it was just so sad to hear everything. Her poor family.

Feeling much better today and have been on the phone to ACU complaining as despite numerous calls from DH and I (and I absolutely do appreciate they are all busy I truly do) they never called us to tell us stages of embryos, how many survived, plus other questions so since Friday being in hospital I knew no more than 15 had survived so far but who knows if they last. I told them that I was not happy with the lack of communication and why they cannot have the courtesy when we call to return a call over this amount of time when they know I had been referred to hospital by them. (Maybe that was my hormones still going for it as I am not normally like that) The consultant from ACU who came into see me had to tell the ACU too, and he also said that he felt it was unacceptable, so we know it is not just us. We will be seeing Dr Ranieri in Sept and I have a follow up appointment at 4.30 this Thursday at the ACU re the OHSS.

So pleased I am having a break till November now to be honest I don't think I ever want to go through another EC again for me personally, and fingers crossed I hopefully won't need to.

Final news is that 4 blastocysts of very good quality frozen and 3 blastocysts of average quality frozen, enough of a stock if they survive the freezing process keep fingers crossed for me  . Anyone know what the rates of freezing survival are?
This means that I can go to Brazil to my friends wedding and drink lots of bubbly and caipiharinas and let my hair down a bit. Here's hoping that when I look to start again in November it may work and my trip to St Moritz for New Year will just involve pamerping and no skiing for a change. If not, then I will let my hair down and enjoy myself till the next round of ET. Eitherway I am positive whatever happens and when but I am not going to have another EC again.

LMG - You are just a ray of sunshine and I am so pleased I have met you. Thank you for being such a wonderful and supportive friend. Was so lovely talking with you earlier today and I am going to call you soon I promise. We will have a proper chat, but I can tell you get yourself healed first and bite sized chunks young lady!!! Bit by bit as we discussed XX

Glitter - how are you? how are beans? Have you tried Preggie pops? good for nausea apparently xx

Macboo - sending you lots of    for your EC and really thinking of you. Take it easy and look after yourself xx

Keme - Well done on the EC, how are they doing? Sending you lots of  xx

Barbwill - how funny, I was so hoping that no one saw what a pile of poo I looked that day. That was me looking rough and the size of a house in the only top and skirt that would fit with the OHSS. I seriously could not fit in a thing! Which lady were you that Friday? Do say hello next time honey xxHow are you doing MRS BFP. So very happy for you x

S-C - Sending you lots of   for your 2ww

Crystal - welcome to the thread, you will find lots of fabulous women and support from here, they are all superb. XXX BTW - we are all meeting up at Home House, 20 Portman Square at 1pm on Sat 1st Sept if you would like to join us for lunch x

Kabby, Rooze, Trix, Tizz, Tokki, Wrenster, hope you are all well xx

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts whatever your stages are and thank you for being such a lovely network of support for me whilst going through this. So happy to be back

TT XX


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Tilly - everything now okay then?  I hope you're not flying with TAP to Brazil.  They're horrendous and lost my luggage which eventually turned up 5 days late (they couldn't manage to even get it on the first plane at Gatwick) and we were massively delayed on the return and ended up at a different airport.  Just as well it was for work as the airline wouldn't stump up any compensation!  On the plus side caipiharinas are scrummy and I still have a litre of Cachaca here to make more when I am allowed to drink again!  I also found other spirits very cheap at Sao Paulo airport too so stock up!!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Tilly, so relieved to know that you are at home now. What a terrible experience it must have been and witnessing the death of a woman in your ward must be such a shock ! And something that puts your troubles in perspective, I guess, although you have gone through one of the wrost experiences in IVF. I am glad to know that you have a good number of very good blats waiting for you, that's excellent news. I know that the survival rate for younger embryos undergoing thawing is about 80%, so if it's the same for blasts then you are looking at a very positive situation. I remember asking Dr Ranieri if blasts froze less well than younger embryos and he said that they haven't noticed this. You might want to ask them what are thier success rates with frozen blasts since with blasts in general things so vary from clinic to clinic. You will find the frozen cycle much much easier than the full IVF. The only thing your body has to do is to grow a nice womb lining, which is quite easy in general. I was able to go through 4 frozen embryos transfers in 9 months so you can guess that they are not as hard as full IVF.
I guessed that the lady in the orange top was you because you looked very unconfortable. I was the lady sitting more or less in front of you from about 12 to 12:30. I had a pony tail (with very curly hair), black top and tights, a black+white patterned skirt and black flat shoes. And probably looked still stunned because of the BFP. I wish I had had to courage to ask you if you were you then !


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the welcome. I can see there is a lot of positive spirit here - just what I need to keep going on this rollercoaster.

Barb - thank you for your lovely comments...but are you sure that was me you were looking at? if so, you are now my favorite ff.  

Tilly, thanks for the invite - would be great to meet some of you, I will try and make it and maybe there anyway if af turns up. 

We won't get our results for 3 weeks, so it's hold tight for now and wait patiently - not easy for a very impatient person like me.

Love,
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly, welcome back. Great to hear see you chatting with us all again. What a traumatic experience for you, but fantastic news about the blasts. Congratulations. Can't wait to finally meet you in a few weeks.

Claire - Hope E/C went well and that you're feeling OK. Have a rest and chill out.

S-C - Sounds like your E/T went very well. Just rest up and hopefully you'll get a great test result in a few weeks    .

Crystal - welcome to the thread - everyone is really friendly here and usually has tons of good advice.

Keme - well done on the eggs, am willing them to have a good fertilisation rate    

Barbwill - Hope you're taking it easy now you've got a BFP. It's a great excuse for a bit of lounging around and getting your DH to treat you like a queen.

LMG - Glad to hear you're feeling better and hope all the lists are making things clearer. I'm a lister and they really seem to  help get things in perspective.

Glitter - you need ginger creams according to my Mum - Not so good for the waistline but so delicious the nausea goes away.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Had first midwife appointment today. She's lovely so feel very happy that I'll be in safe hands. Only trouble is I keep getting protein markers in Urine, so have to do a 24 hour urine test on Thurs. Hopefully my kidneys are OK but will see a consultant next month to make sure all OK. Final scan next Tuesday at UCH - can't believe it's come around this quick. Have only 5 items of clothing that I can wear on the bottom half of my body as don't want to tempt fate by buying and bigger stuff just now. (.)(.) also huge - have always been a big girl but they are getting up to Jordan proportions now......I need to be taller!!!!!

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Lovelies,

Thank you all again for all your positive vibes - they must have worked - we now have 8 embies! 

SC - fantastic news on your smooth transfer; sounds like HH have been looking after you well.

Claire - hope you are home and feeling comfortable.

Tilly - yeah! You're home! What a traumatic few days you've had. You've done well to get all those frosties.

Crystal - welcome to the thread.

Barb - hope you are well. It was interesting that you had asked Dr R about blasts surivial rates with freezing; I was also keen to know this and haven't had much luck getting an answer. I wonder if it's because blasts aren't often frozen?

Glitter - hope you find something that does the trick soon!

LMG - lists rule! Top of the list; take a week off?! 

Hope everyone else is well. Just a quickie from me as I've decided to spoil DH and cook!! We had a bit of rollercoaster day yesterday and our cycle was nearly cancelled. After all the tlc DH gave me I think he deserves some in return! 

  
Em x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Trix - posts crossed (it takes me forever to write!)

Good to hear your midwife is so lovely; it sounds like you'll be well looked after. Hope everything goes well with your blood tests; I guess the worry doesn't stop with a positive result! Take it easy in the meantime and enjoy your ginger creams!

 
Em x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

ginger creams eh  I love them..........DH is being sent out on a mission later!  Have made a dr appt to get a sick note as I have been off so much. I know HR already know about the tx and the result but I've never been like this with anything before.  the number of true sick days I have taken in 11 years is 5 days.  I admit to pulling a fast one at another company for a job interview but that's because they wouldn't give me the proper time off despite it not being last minute.


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all

Welcome back Tilly Toots! What a traumatic time you've been having even without that sad story about the lady next to you in hospital. I hope you get all the answers you need from the ACU - it must have been very frustrating not to the information you needed from them. Sounds like you've got some great holidays coming up!

S-C, glad to hear that you've got your great quality embies transferred. Sounds like the transfer went to plan without any issues. 

Keme - well done on your great fertilisation rate! It's such a rollercoaster of a ride this IVF business......fingers crossed for these lovely embies to all keep dividing into grade 1's!


Crystal - welcome to this thread - you've done the right thing moving to the ACU and all these lovely ladies give you so much support, advice and inspiration.

Trix - hope they get your protein levels down but glad to hear that you're in safe hands with your midwife

Glitter - hope you find some ginger biscuits that take the edge of your morning sickness. 

Barbwill - hope you've got that smile still on your face. How funny that you spotted both Crystal and Tilly Toots. I was looking out for you last Friday but we must have missed each other.

LMG - hope you're recovering well. I'm sorry to hear that the op didn't go to plan but hopefully when you go back to the ACU they will find another way round the issue.

Hope everone else is well?

My news isn't that great. They retrieved 6 eggs and I've just had the phone call from the ACU to say that only 3 fertilised. I had a long chat with the embryologist who definitely advised that we should still do PGD as we have a known history of chromosome abnormalities. He has said that as PGD is a numbers game we should be prepared for having no embies to transfer so feeling pretty deflated. I'm not particularly surprised but still feel very disappointed and not looking forward to the next few days as we get updates on the development of the embies. PGD day is Friday with the results on Saturday, with transfer on Sunday if we get that far.

Off to find some chocolate....

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh McBoo ... I am so upset for you ... after all the effort and all that menopur and a good number of follicles it must have been such a disappoitment. And yet if the embryologists think that there is a chance that things can work out it is worthwhile trying since you've come this far, but it will be such a difficult week for you .... I so so so so intensely hope that there are one or two healthy fighters amongst the three embryos and that you will get to ET at the weekend. It's just a matter of luck in the end, fingers crossed that it swings in your direction this week, you so deserve it. I'll hold me breath 'till Sunday. Please let me know if I can do anything to ease the wait, you know I am just at the other end of the 'phone line and just up the road from London. A big big big hug to you and DH. 

Keme, I am very sorry to hear that you had a difficult day tomorrow and your cycle was nearly cancelled. I keep my fingers crossed that all will be fine for you and will get to ET.

On my front nothing to say really, things are fine, having symptoms, and I am just waiting for next Tuesday for the scan. Trixster, what time is your scan on that day ? Mine is at 11:45, will you be there then ? I got very upset last night when I called a friend of mine and learnt that she's just had a terrible experience with an ectopic pregnancy. I feel a bit better this morning after calling one of my best friends who's been fighting a very aggressive cancer for the past 2 years and things are going well with her at the moment after a staminal cell transplant, so life is tough but there are good news mixed in with the bad news. Life seemed so easy years ago when I was younger and innocent ... my thirties have really brought home the reality of how difficult life can be for people. Sorry to sound a bit down and philosophical, I am just so sad for McBoo and my friend.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Morning All (oops just realised not morning - says something about my day!)

Barb, sorry to hear you're feeling down. Life can be tough, but the tough times make the good times seem so much sweeter   Sorry to hear about your friend's ectopic preg; I hope she's OK. Hope your other friend is also well - SC transplants can be amazing, but they are also really difficult (my DH has been threatened with one; I think it has given him the scare he needs to stay in remission  ) It's great that you have symptoms (or maybe not?! hope you're not feeling too grotty)

Claire - just want to say     again. You're in my thoughts.

Glitter - I seem to remember from one of my friends that sick leave associated with preg shouldn't count as part of your usual sick leave. Have I remembered that right or am I just   ?

ACU called this morning and our embies seem to be OK - 5 are above average grade and have 4 cells. We just have to keep  that they keep going. I just keep thinking that both DH and I were late starters; maybe our embies are too!

I can't seem to motivate myself at all today. My house is a complete mess - when DH was off he was so good at keeping everything tidy and he was going through chemo! Now it's my turn at home and all I manage to do is excercise the dog   I blame the weather personally   Think I shall go and watch trashy TV now!

Hope everyone is well and resisting the gloom of the grey skies.
   

Em x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Macboo, I think Barb and Keme have already said it all but just read your post and want to send you a big big hug.    You have been so strong and positive to get this far, and so I am sending your embies all the  in the world that they will be good ones for you, and you will have good news each day so you can get to transfer.  I know that none of this will help you feel much better today but - UCH are obviously doing their job in discussing with you the risks and the worst scenarios - and there are still 3 good ones there with every chance that they will be healthy, so I hope this week soon brings you better news.  In the meantime I think chocolate and lots of pampering are in order, so you are fully fit for the weekend.  

Keme, great to hear the news about your embies today - sounds like they are all at exactly the right stage! - more good news tomorrow too hopefully!  Are they aiming for blast??   I feel just the same as you today too - am being so lazy I cant believe it, just trashy tv and mags for 2 days, I can feel my brain groaning with it! - not like me at all!

TT< so glad you are home now, after such a traumatic experience.  I hope you get all the info you need from UCH tomorrow.   It sounds like you have loads of lovely things planned in to look forward to, so you can be properly refreshed for November!  

LMG, I love lists too!  Hope the list-making is helping you, as well as lots more resting up and looking after yourself... 

Barb, sorry to hear that your friends are having such tough times too, sending you all   and hope that things get better soon

Crystal, welcome to the thread! 

Love and lots of    to everyone else today too... it feels like we all need it, along with some sunshine.... roll on a lovely warm weekend with good news for everyone!

SCXX
PS I am putting on so much weight its scary... when I had ET and the dr scanned my belly he said "wow you are still really swollen huh" and DH started laughing    as it clearly is not from the ovaries which didnt have many follies, its just loads of fat from my Zita West high-protein/fat diet - I didnt find it quite so funny!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. 

LMG - Hey honey how are you? How did the wide mouth frog competition with the maltesers go?  I have been laughing to myself about this. I know one of the girls from work once tried this and managed 24 from a big bag - how on earth!!!!xx

Macboo -  Bless you, it is the waiting game that is quite tough not knowing. I am sending you lots of positive     and really hoping that all is well and you will have some survivors  . You are in my thoughts and I really feel for you. On the chocolate front, go and induldge yourself! M&S do some fab chockies and so does Godiva, but quite honestly Galaxy is a fabbie one xxx

S-C - How are you doing? Don't worry about the weight thing, just look after number 1, and that is you. If it helps you to house a healthy baby then all the better for insulation I say. Big hugsxxxx

Glitter - Bless you, I think you need to take off whatever time you need to ensure you look after number 1. Your health and wellbeing of you and beanies is the most important thing. 

Keme - Hope all is well. How did your meal go? What did you cook? Sorry to hear about potential cycle cancellation, hope all is ok. Keeping fingers crossed for your embies honey   xx

Trix - Glad you have found a good midwife. Hope all is ok with protein markers. Hope your scan on Tuesday goes well. Hey, do you know how many ladies would love to have (.)(.) the size of Jordans......

Barbwill - Oh I am so sorry we didn't get a chance to say hello. I do remember you now, what a shame I would have loved to have spoken with you I have been really looking forward to finally meeting you. Mind you I have to say I was not at all well then and rather disorientated, this is when they admitted me to hospital as I was so swollen and my temperature had gone up. I will next time wear my fertility friends Orange wrist band. I am going to have a chat re the rates for frozen blastocysts. At least I have a few in the stock pile again. How are you doing? I hope the scan goes well next week for you. I am sorry to hear about your friend and her eptopic pregnancy and pleased that your friend is fighting her way through cancer. I totally understand how you feel. Keep chin up honey  xxx

Crystal - let us know if you can make the 1st nearer the time, it will be great to see you and sending you lots of positive thoughts for your cycle. xxx

Kabby, Roozie, Wrenster and anyone I may have missed sending you all lots of positive wishes. 
TT XX


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Mac- I am so sorry to hear your news!  I know you have particular pressures in wanting a higher number of embies, but try and stay really positive.  I only had 4 eggs, they all fertilised and we got 2 blasts!!!!  So try and stay really positive.  Remember that positive thoughts do produce positive results...and we are all rooting for you    

Keme - Sounds like your whole cycle is back on track after the near cancellation...sending you lots of     that they keep on developing well.  When are you looking for ET??  Don't worry too much about running around trying to do lots of things at the moment.  What did you say the first rule of list writing was.....take a week off!!!  Just relax and prepare yourself well for the ET!

Barb - just want to give you a big   too.  It must be really hard supporting all your friends through such difficult times..it is bound to take its toll on you too.  Plus lets not forget you are now going through a whole new set of hormones!!!!   Keep on being strong!

Glitter - Sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly.  Keme is right though, your work cannot count sickness due to pregnancy as normal sickness...so don't worry too much about your absence and any effect if may have on your sickness record.  How are the ginger creams??

S-C - Glad to hear you are resting well.  I know you feel like you are mentally shutting down in front of the telly...but that is the best place for you at the mo.  Order yourself some good films on Demand or if you have Virgin...go through some of the old series they have saved....i promise the day will go quickly!

Trix - I hope all goes well for your blood test.  How are you feeling about being discharged from ACU (gosh time is going quickly)...it must be a relief to have found a really good midwife!

Tilly - so lovely to chat earlier.  I haven't tried the "wide mouth frog" competition yet...brother doesn't want to play...but i shall persuade him by the end of the day!  I hope you rest up well...and hopefully enjoy a lovely weekend in the sunshine!

Crystal, Kabby, Roozie, Tizz, Toki & Wrenster...how are you all too

I am feeling a lot better today.  Yesterday, i managed to speak to my acupuncturist and she believes they can treat this fluid in my tube through acupuncture and herbs.  Additionally, i had a consultation with a homeopath (who will treat me alongside the acupuncture...which is great), who is also sending me a remedy.  I have been thinking that i do not feel ready to start treatment again in sept...just because i do not feel that i am both emotionally or physically ready yet.  It was funny as i was thinking this before i spoke to my acupuncturist, and then she said that ideally they would like me to be on the herbs for 3 months before treatment, for them to fully work.  So i am now thinking that i shall probably try and start the next round towards the end of Nov.  Obviously, i need to discuss this with Dr R first and see what he thinks, because the last thing i would like to see is that in the time my endometriosis flares up and is detrimental to the treatment.

Anyway, i hope you are all sheltering from the rain!

Speak soon,

LMG
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all.  ginger creams are scrummy   
I have a sick note from the doctor - quite weird being asked how much time do I want?  I have no idea!!!  Settled on trying to go back after the bank hol so we'll see how it goes!
Keme - sound like they're ok.  I thought we were slow starters too all round and it all worked out for us.  fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow.
tilly - sounds like you're recovering after what was a traumatic stay in hospital to begin with, never mind what happened after
S-C - hang in there!!!!!!!!!!
Macboo - this sort of thing has worked with only one beanie going back in - you're still in with a shout there  

Hope everyone is doing okay..I gotta dash as I didn't look at the time and I have a nursery appt in 10 mins...........


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Macboo - stay positive hun, your embies are strong and have made it this far, there is no reason why they can't go all the way. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.  

LMG - good luck with the homeopathy - sounds like you have a good plan for your next tx.

Barb -sorry to hear about your friend - it puts things into perspective when you find out the struggles others are trying to get through and makes you appreciate each day as it comes.  

Keme - good luck for dividing embies - this stage is always the most nerve racking as you never know what will happen..but keep sending those positive thoughts to your embies to grow.

Sorry, if i haven't mentioned anyone else, just trying to get to know you all and the stages you are at.

Also, does anyone know any good places to eat around the clinic? - I used to frequent Marleybone High St. before when I was visiting the argc, but that there doesn't seem to be much around the UCH.

Love and luck to all,
xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your support it means loads. Popped out to Costa's and had a yummy cake to cheer myself up. My poor DH who is normally so positive is feeling very glum...(Crystal - unfortunately, we have a history of chromosome abnormalities so we do PGD to try to weed out the abnormal embryos. There are usually more abnormal than normal embryos hence the reason we have been warned that there may be no normal embies to transfer). I think the Acorn is supposed to be a good place of lunch but there doesn't seem to be much choice around the ACU. I used to be a patient at the Bridge Clinic which was very near Borough Market which was fab.



Lots of love
Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Crystal, yes Acorn House on Gray's Inn Rd going from the clinic towards King's Cross has a very interesting menu. Otherwise there are a few place on Lamb's Conduit (a Spanish restaurant called Cigala and the pub called perseverance of something similar got good review on Time Out). If you are looking just for a quick lunch there are a few places in the shopping area near Russel's Sq tube station (there's a Carluccio, a Pie Square, etc).


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's been so long since I posted.

Macboo, i'm so sorry about the no of eggs retrieved, babes just be positive and u'll be hearing positive news re no that fertilised n rem. they keep on growing, i know it must be so hard but i'll b keeping my fingers crossed for u.

TT, wow i'm so sorry ur cycle was cancelled, so u never went for that anniversary dinner that was all planned, the only thing u have 2 look forward to now is ur FET and the good thing is u don't have to worry about injecting or sniffing, u already did so, all u have to worry about is booking that time off for ur et. 

SC, i'm so happy that et is behind u now n ure officially on ur 2ww, all u've to do now is rest and visualise the embies implanting n i'm sure they would for mummy, u had me laughing about the zita west hgh protein, i bet it was funny u just didn't see the funny side. Babes this will be the treatment.

LMG, chinese herbs really help  n hopefully in the cause of ur tx, can ur endo be treated as well, whatever u do just inform ur cons. cos when u start tx u shouldn't b taking any herbs.

Barbwill, i'm so sorry about ur friends n it must be hard supporting them but keep on doing so, a friend in need is a friend indeed. wow girl, have u been to all this places to eat, i was always in and out of uch, never had the time to sit down n start sampling the locals.

Trisxter, wow last scan already, how time flies. what is protein markers?

Keme, wow u've reached that stage already, so when is et, sending positive vibes to ur embies n pray they grow n grow n grow.  

It's been so hard with MIL and SIL has moved in as well, DH announced on my b/day that she was coming back, he ruined it for me but what can i say. Men sometimes they just don't think, right now there's so much friction in the house n he isn't even talking to his mum n i'm the one in the middle of all this. Anyway girls i've to go n will see u all next saturday if we don't go awya.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Just to clarify, I haven't actually tried any of the places to eat that I mentioned above, I just did the research to know what were the options around there. We might try Acorn House next Tuesday if we get good news. 

Tokii, I am so sorry that you are having such difficult time with your husband's family. I hope that you'll find a solution soon and that you can find a peaceful atmosphere at home again.

McBoo, Keme, how are your embies doing ? 

I am fine, happily neauseous and achy around the belly/lower back area. I've had no spotting whatsoever so there's nothing to worry about so far. Can't wait for the time of the scan to come though ...


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a quickie as popping out in this miserable weather for a facial. The UCH called to say (eventually) that we now have 2 x 4 cell embies and 1 x 3 cell that are all above average.  They're doing the PGD tomorrow   so they will call at about the same time (2.30pm) to let us know how how many cells the embies were  before PGD, how many cells they biopsied (we want them to do 2 cells to try and weed out any mosaic ones) and if the embies actually survived. We get the results on Saturday so have another 48 hours of angst. After the EC they advised that they will be doing the transfer on Sunday but if we have any normals then I imagine they'll do it on Saturday.

Keme - how are your embies doing?

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

Claire - excellent to hear your embies are still going strong. I have been thinking of you loads - esp while I was in today!
SC - hope you're still taking it easy.

Just a v quick one to say had transfer today.

I had a phone call this morning to say they wnated to transfer asap, so rushed into town and I'm now back home with 2 embies on board. I'm not too sure of where everything is at ACU, but I decided that the labs with the embies is next door to the theatre and was sending   through the doors to all those busy little embies     

Wishing everyone well. 
   
Love Em x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Feet up Keme and good luck   .  Worry about morning sickness later


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

McBoo, well done for your embies for all progressing nicely! Good luck for the PGD tomorrow, I'll be anxious to hear your update.

Keme, you two and your little ones made it to ET ! Well done !! I hope that the procedure was smooth and good luck for your wait ! When did they tell you to test ? Good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Keme - fab news - take care and sending lots of   x

Claire - sending positive    for your embies x

Tokii - Bless you, you sound like you are having a mare honey. I have father in law here at moment and am finding gritting my teeth is becoming second nature. Keep positive x

Positive  to all you other ladies out there thinking of you. 

x tt


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Re the 1st Sept. 

There is a really lovely restaurant in Home House, that is just fab, it is around £35+ per person for lunch, would everyone be up for that? I can then book a table for us all. 
Alternatively if everyone wants to do it cheaper, there is Zizzi's on Wigmore Street if that is better. Let me know what you want to do. 
Thought it would be nice for us to have a nice big table and some food and have a good girly chat. 
xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Have had family visiting today to keep me distracted so no time to post till now but was wondering how you were doing...

Keme fab news on your ET, so glad you are now tucked up at home with them.  Sending you   and holding your hand!!

Macboo, great that your embies are progressing well, will be sending them all the   I can muster that they are all healthy and strong for the next few days.

Tokii, sorry to hear you are having such a hard time, thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is surviving this horrid weather... its gotta start sunshining soon!

SCXX


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mac -  I am so glad to hear that your embies are doing well.  I shall keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow...and praying that you have a smooth ET on Sat    

Keme - Woohoo...officially on the 2WW now....you make sure you rest up and  take it really easy.  Sending you lots of     that the embies are getting really comfortable inside!

Toki - Can't belive you have got all the in-laws with you now!!  I could not think of anything worse...you must be a strong lady!!  Great to hear from you....and here's hoping you aren't away next weekend and can make lunch!  Thanks for the tip on the herbs...i shall definitely mention it.

Tilly - How you doing?  Sorry i have not called today but been out and about ....for the 1st day in a week!  I hope you are still taking it easy and working from your BED!!!  Will call you tomorrow.  Also, i am happy to go with the masses for lunch...thanks again for organising this.

Hi to the rest of you ladies.

I am good, had my stitches out today...i am really hoping they are all out, as they could not see in my belly button very well (big clot inside), and are guessing they have got them all out!!

Anyway, did anyone see the article in Grazia magazine last week on IVF  A doctor has come up with a formula for the drug used to ensure they are tailored to all women under 35.  As a result, women will not suffer OHSS and there seems to be a higher success rates in cycles.  Apparently it is available for use from Sept.  If anyone wants more info, i shall try and copy it into a post.

Take care,
Bx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

LMG, glad your stitches are out. I was very sad to hear that your op didn't go as planned and I hope that the Drs will be able to give you some indication on the situation now, and that you can hope for success in the future.

McBoo, fingers crossed .....

One question for the preggers: is the week 6 scan done with a full or empty bladder ? And is it an internal or external scan ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Barb, its an internal scan so you don't need a full bladder.
I've found that the pictures are so much better with the internals than the externals which are a tad fuzzier.
Good luck!


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well, the embryos survived the PGD!!! We have 2 very good embryos, one at 10 cells (the most we've ever had on day 3) and the other at 7 cells so they biopsying 2 cells each Our third embie only has 4 cells so  one cell has been extracted. As we have a 3 in 1 chance of a normal chromosome embryo so I am hoping and  praying that the 10 cell embie is the ONE. We're to go into tomorrow to the ACU for the results at 12noon and if there are any to transfer it will be done then. 

S-C, hope the 2ww is going quickly for you!

Keme - glad to hear that you have 2 lovely embies transferred. I'm guessing you will be testing around the 7th or 8th of September.

LMG - You're making great progress by the sounds of it. I think you're doing the right thing to give yourself a break before starting the next round of treatment especially after such a big op! Not only will you be physically stronger but mentally too.

Toki - I hope you're surviving the in-laws? I'll be in the same boat in October when mine arrive for 6 weeks beginning of October from Sydney. They are lovely people (especially as they own the flat we stay in so don't have to pay rent) but not sure how I'll survive living with them for that long. They're off to Spain for 16 nights though so hopefully time should fly while they are here.

Tilly Toots - hope you're being good to yourself and being looked after by your DH? I so wish I was coming on the 1st! I was reading that Matt Lucas from Little Britain was married in Home House and that it's one of best examples of Georgian architecture in London.

Barbwill - I like how you're pleased to be feeling nauseous!! Not long until your scan now.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Lots of love
Claire


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Macboo - well done on your embies, it's sounds like you have some good'uns there. Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

Keme - Well done on your two embies and good luck with 2WW - sending you lots of positive vibes. 

Barb, macboo - Thanks for the info on places to eat, planning to check out Acorn house next time we visit.

Tilly - Just had a look at Home House website and it looks fab - very plush in fact. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make the meet up this time round ..dh decided to invite some friends over from London and we plan to take them to the Isle of Wight for the day...hopefully, I will be able to make the next one as I was looking forward to meeting you all. 

I have been having second thoughts about having tx again, just can't seem to stay positive that it would work this time round..after so many failures, it seems an impossible mission. In a way, I am hoping our tests will show up with something, then we will know why and can work around that, instead of remaining in this constant limbo land. 

Hello to LMG, Toki, Glitter, S-C and everyone else.

Love,
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Woohoo Macboo - 10 cells is excellent    good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks girls! 

I've got a stupid question to asked! I had my hair highlighted today and now wonder if this was a silly thing to do due to the chemicals in the dye and my ET tomorrow. What do you think? I normally don't wash it the day after I've been at the hairdresser but will do tomorrow just to make sure there are no chemicals lurking around to kill off any of my precious embryos.

I've decided that if it's bad news tomorrow I'm going to get really drunk.......


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

McBoo, excellent news ! I will keep everything crossed that there will be one or two handsome healthy embryos to transfer tomorrow. I am hoping that you won't be allowed to get drunk, I am sorry ! About the hair, no idea but my suspicion is that it doesn't matter. probably not a bad thing to give it a wash tomorrow morning though. Remember not to use any strongly perfumed thing, I bought a perfume-free shower gel for the morning of ET ! Probably I am exaggerated though.....

Glitter, thanks for the infos!

Crystal, I can understand how tough it is to face more treatment after so many failures. We are also unexplained and had 4 failed frozen embryos transfer and we never knew why and could not be very hopeful about this attempt. In our case the clinic made all the difference. Our previous clinic was just not meticulous enough for our case, ACU did absolutely everything right for us and I believe that that is why it worked. I am not sure how well your previous attempts were but I am pretty sure that ACU would do something different. On the other hand you can push yourself only so much, and you might need to wait a bit longer and think it through .. would you have regrets if you stopped now ? That's the important question.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Mac - I am keeping everything crossed that you make it to ET today    !!!  Stay positive about it all!

Crystal - i can totally understand your reservations about going through tx again, but i think Barb is right..that ACU are really good...and there have been so many success stories.  However, we all know how hard this can be...both mentally and physically.  I am sure you will come to the right decision about it.

Barb - when is your scan?  You must be so excited!!

Tilly - How's your resting going?  I hope you haven't been doing too much housework!

Keme & S-C - how are you both in your 2WW  At least it is a lovely day and you can make sure DH's pamper you both in the sunshine!

How are the rest of you girlies??  I hope you are all out and about in the sunshine..making the most of it.

I am still at my parents, but hoping to go home tomorrow.  It is amazing how much i am missing DP and my dog!!!  My sister who has just given birth stayed here last night as well, with my gorgeous nephew.  She is having a hard time in motherhood..trying to balance breast feeding with keeping her own sanity.  She is suffering with serious lack of sleep...and stayed here so we could all help whilst her and her DP got some rest.  I tell you, watching her momentarily makes me think if i really want this...it looks so difficult!!  Then i look at my nephews lovely face and i think YES!!!!

Have a good weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all

Bad news! We didn't have any normal embryos to transfer...will do a longer post later - very numb and disappointed but not really surprised.

C


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this Claire.  Take your time.    Tizz xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Claire, I just read and feel numb myself. All those weeks of effort and preparation and expectation and it has come to this. I know that with three embryos the situation was far from ideal but I thougiht that with a bit of luck on your side things could have still gone well. There should have been 1 in 3 for God's sake! Why does it have to be so so difficult for some people? It's so unfair. your DH must be distraught. I sen dyou a massive massive hug and remember that I am just here, not very far, if you want to talk even just to let some steam off. I guess that you will have a consultation with the doctors to discuss the future. But don't think about that now, take advantage of the good weather and the long weekend to go wherever to do whatever can help you cope with the pain of all this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Macboo   So sorry to hear this.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Macboo I am also sending you a very very big hug,  

I am so very sorry to hear the news - have been thinking of you today and hoping all was well.  I am just sending you and your DH lots of love

Hi to everyone else, will post personals tomorrow

SCxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Claire, i am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you and DH a big  !!!  I was thinking about you all day today.  Life is really unfair sometimes!!  

You take care,

LMG
xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks girls. I guess our next step will be to see if they think they can get any more eggs out of me as there is not point on carrying on unless we can produce more embryos. They also tested for Trisomy 18 (we already know we carry Trisomy 13 and 14) and they found an extra chromosome 18 too. It looks like we have some sort of other problem if all our embryos carry these extra chromosome - it could be my DH or it could be may due to my age. There is just no black or white answer, just lots of grey areas where there isn't a wrong or right answer.  

We'll go back for our follow up to see what they think about my dwindling egg supply - how could I have gone down from  being very average with my FSH to being borderline. From producing 12 eggs from which 9 fertilised to only producing 6 eggs with only half fertilising in a matter of 4 or 5 months. Surely my fertility shouldn't reduce in such a short time? Is it because of my previous treatments? We have so many questions but there doesn't seem to be any answers.


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Claire, I'm so sorry, I know how u feel and my heart goes out to u and DH. I'm sending u a   and I hope that will cheer u up a bit in this very difficult time.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Claire   I'm so sorry to hear your news and still so many questions. You are in my thoughts. 

LMG - hope you are back enjoying home

I'm hoping it's so quiet in here because everyone is out enjoying the   

 
Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Claire -  i am sure you must have lots of questions now.  Start making a good long list of them all, so that you can be sure that they have all been answered when you go back in.  Thinking of you and sending  you lots of     vibes!!

How are the rest of you  I don't think i have seen the board as quite as this at all...definitely must be the sunshine drawing everyone out.  I am going to go home today (delayed from yesterday as the train service had lots of disruptions!!).  Really looking forward to seeing DP and my Dog!!!

Hope you are all well,

LMG
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

It is very quiet isnt it?!  Thats good though, it means everyone out is enjoying the long weekend!

LMG hope you have now managed to get the train home, and have had a lovely reunion with DP and your dog!

Macboo, hope you and DH are ok, thinking of you.

Em, hope the 2ww is settling down for you  

TT, how are you doing?  I hope the swelling has started to subside now, and you are feeling much better.  I really hope I can make it on the 1st but wont be able to let you know till the end of the week if thats ok, as my sis is due to have her baby tomorrow and they are threatening to induce after just 2 days if there is no sign of anything happening   (she is going to do acupuncture to avoid that!) ... so if the babe does arrive this week I will be in Brighton next weekend. 

Barb, I hope the scan goes well tomorrow, cant wait to hear your news!  

Trix, I think you are scanning tomorrow too - it will be fab to see how much s/he has grown!

Crystal, hope that you are ok, I can imagine that after all your efforts so far that it feels really tough to put yourself through it again, but I really hope that UCH proves to be the place that makes your dream happen at last.  Hopefully your test results in a few weeks will make things clearer for you.  

Tokii, hope that the long weekend has been a good one for you and that life at home has been happier?

Tizz, how are you doing?

Glitter, how is the sickness?  Have you got those beans under control yet?! 

Not a lot to report here - I am going back to work tomorrow which I know is a good thing but I am feeling very lazy after all this resting and not sure how much I will concentrate!  Off to see the Bourne Ultimatum now which should wake me up a bit!

Hi to everyone else.... 
SCXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi S-C
I thought I had the little beanies under control over the weekend but unfortunately after 2 days off, sickness returned with a vengeance this morning and still haven't shaken it off! Had to have another blood test at the ante natal clinic today since it appears the lab messed up a batch of them.  Apparently I was the second person in that morning needing a repeat of the same test  but we got to hear the heartbeats today instead of just seeing them on a scan - its a weird thing to hear as they are so much faster than my own!
LMG - hope you got back safely and DP / dog happy to see you back!
Good luck to those with scans tomorrow and hope everyone else is enjoying what little summer sun we have had!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Claire, I am very sorry to her that the problem you knew about might not be the whole story. When are you going to get the chance to ask all your questions?

S-C, hope you won't find going back to work too hard.

It looks like the thread went really quiet, with no one else on a cycle now. I am sure that many couples would benefit a lot from knowing about this thread ... I found it such a huge help ! 

As for me, only 15 more hours to wait before I will know what's in my belly ... it's been a long 10 days, a mixture of happiness, anxiety and fear of hoping too much. I'll post my news as soon as I get back home tomorrow. Good night everyone!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Barb, will you find out tomorrow if it's twins?   Can't wait to hear! (although prob not as much as you   )

LMG hope you are home now - who was more enthusiastic upon your return, your DP or dog? I only ask because my dog goes bananas when one of us has been away (even if only for a few mins   ) I love coming home to her! 

Glitter, how fab to hear the heartbeats. Bet it made the trip back to the clinic worthwhile   

SC, how was the film? I'm really keen to see it but have heard mixed reviews. I hope you have a good day back tomorrow and the little grey cells aren't too slow to respond. I still have another week off (the benefits of working in a school!) but I have so much still to do I'm not quite sure how I'm going to fit it all in. Opticians, vets, dentist, bank ... How does anyone have time to work?   Hope things go well for your sis and you'll be a proud auntie very soon.

Tokii, how are your visitors? More importantly, how are you holding up with all your visitors? I guess you'll be starting your new job next Monday - hope you get a chance to rest before then. 

Crystal, thanks for the   Hope you are feeling a bit more positive; you still have a bit of time until you get your test results don't you? Hopefully once you have a bit more information you will find it easier to make a decision.   You have been through so much already, to even think about another round takes amazing guts.

Tilly, I hope you are taking things easy and feeling better.

Tizz, I hope you have had a chance to enjoy the   

Claire    I hope you and DH have been able to look after each other this weekend. Do you still have DH's friend staying with you? 

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend. I seem to have spent most of my time in other people's gardens enjoying the smell of a bbq - I luuurrve warm bank holidays!

 
Em x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Barbwill, Goodluck with the scan 2day.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi girls

I was wondering if I could join your thread?  I'm hoping to start tx at UCH in September.  

I've already had 2 x IVF and 1 x ICSI cycles at Bourn Hall in Cambridge but unfortunately they were all negative.  I decided it was time to try a new clinic and after reading through almost all of your posts it appears everyone is very positive about UCH - hopefully I'll be in good hands  

I suffer with endo and cysts and a couple of years ago had to have my tubes removed so IVF is my only option.

I went to UCH a couple of weeks ago and had my blood tests done.  They were hoping to do the ovarian stress test but the scan identified a cyst so they have put me on the pill until my next period.  The blood tests showed my FSH levels are slightly high and my AMH levels are low.  I never knew there would be an issue as Bourn never done these tests during my previous 3 cycles.  So my next cycle will have these issues to take into account.

I have spent the last few days reading through this thread but it will take me awhile to work out who is who.  Hopefully my next post will be more personal.  

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Love H x

P.S Hi Glitter, I've met you already on the Herts thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi HFI,
Welcome to the ACU thread - it's a mine of useful info about the procedures they do and what goes on!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, thanks for your message, I was at the clinic much later than you this morning so no chance to meet unfortunately. How are you going on your 2ww ?

HFI, I really really hope that ACU will make all the difference for you. They managed to make me get pregnant for the first time in my life !!!!

Today's scan, at 6 weeks and 1 day, showed two good size sacs. In one of them we saw a little prawn with a heart beating !!!! In the other one nothing was seen but the Dr said that it's very early and it might be that next week that other sac will still show nothing and then will be slowly reabsorbed (it's called vanishing twin, when that happens, and it's common apparently). Or it could also be that next week we'll see a little being with a heartbeat in that sac as well. We are really happy because we've got at least one !!!! And that's all we wanted, at least one !!! It was a wonderful emotion and I am still on another planet. I can't believe it's happening to us !!! After all those years !!!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Been hectic lately, so only just managed to catch up with you all.

Claire - I've just read your post & don't know what to say, except that you're in my thoughts. Why is life so unfair sometimes?. Sending big hugs to you and your DH - I hope you get some constructive answers when you see the consultant. 

LMG - Hope you got home Ok and had a great welcome from DP & dog

TT - Hope you're resting up and looking after yourself. Can't wait to meet on Saturday - are we still on?

Glitter - Glad to hear the beanies are well, hope the nausea stops soon.

HFI - welcome to the thread & good luck with your treatment.

Barb - Fantastic news about the scan. I must have seen you - I was there at 11.30 (orange top, khaki skirt - DH in a suit). I'm so pleased that you got good news, brilliant.

Hi to Keme, Tokii and everyone else.

I had 10 week scan today. The peanut is still Ok, heard it's little heartbeat (very fast) and it actually looks like a baby now. It was very active and turned somersaults while we watched. Thought my DH was going to cry he was so happy. An amazing moment. In contrast to the smooth running of UCH, just spent 3 hours at local hospital as my urine protein has triggered alarm bells and they hauled me in for a chat and to book me in with consultants. Ho hum - looks like I'll be spending more time than most there - nothing to worry about now, but apparently my kidneys may cause problems later on (small baby etc....). Am not panicing as there's nothing I can do about it will just have to wait and see.

Love to all,

Trix X


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Great news Barb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

What Lovely news Barb! Sorry I missed you - I expected it to be really busy this morning, but it was surprisingly quiet - I guess they had a busy weekend instead.

 HFI hope the pills do the trick - you'll be booking in for tests every other day before you know it!

Hope everyone else has had a good day. I have been keeping myself as busy as poss so that the 2ww shakes it's   and moves on out of my life! I was a bit too efficient today and missed picking up my DH from work   (he wasn't impressed - oops!) I'm off to see if dinner will work as a peace offering - fajitas anyone?! 

 Em x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Trix, I didn't have chance to look around in the waiting room for very long today so I don't remember seing you but perhaps you saw us ? DH very tall with bright orange shirt, me with a bright green top and curly hair fastened up. I am very pleased your baby is growing healthily, hope your urine problem gets sorted soon.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Trix - sorry, posts crossed! More lovely news - your description of DH was so sweet. What a moving scene! Hope your local hsp sorts itself out a bit quicker next time - 3 hours   

Hello Glitter - hope you're feeling less green 

Love Em x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Barb what brilliant news, I got very emotional reading your post!  

Trix, glad your scan went so well too - must be all the hormones making me so emotional reading your post too!  Hope the other issues turn out not to be a problem after all as things progress for you - but good news they are keeping a close eye on you! 

HFI, welcome to the thread!   Dont worry about taking ages to catch up, we all struggle with it even now!  I really hope UCH turns out to be the place that works for you, they have been so successful for lots of us on here!

Tizz, good luck for your follow up appt this week, what day will you be in? 

Keme, your fajitas sound great, can I come over?!   I am collapsed on the sofa waiting for DH to finish dinner - poor thing has just been to work, done a 5 mile run, and then found me knackered after one day back at work so is back on cooking and chore duty!  I think he is more desperate than me for this 2ww to be over!

Macboo, how are you today?

Hi to everyone else, hope your weeks have started ok

SCXX


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi girls

Barbwill - so glad to hear that the scan for 1 baba went well and lets keep our fingers crossed for wee baba to catch up. 

HFI - welcome to this thread - it's been amazing support to me and you will find that also. Like you, I'd had couple of previous cycles at a different clinic but when I had the OST, FSH,AMH and LH the results were all border line which was a complete surprise. It's great the the ACU are so thorough in their testing. Watch out for the high levels of drugs that they will be putting you on - I was and still am a hormonal nightmare!

Keme - my nightmare visitor left a couple of days before my EC, thank goodness. Annoying Americans and hormones don't go together. Glad to hear you're keeping busy. Yum - I love fajitas!

S-C - apart from a hangover (got very drunk yesterday) I'm feeling better. Support from you guys makes all the difference. I'm very pleased that you're taking it easy!

Thanks Trix - glad to hear the peanut is doing well - it must be so amazing to see but sorry to hear about your urine protein. I hope they can it sorted out. Life's never simple is it?

Thanks again for the support you've given me ladies. Today I had a talk  on the phone with Dr R but I'm to make an appt so he can see us both. I think what we'll do is another OST etc in October to see what the levels will be like with views to another cycle in the new year. A word of warning to any ladies who have had quick succession of cycles to give your body a break as it can affect your Ovarian reserve - this is what they think has happened to me. 

This morning I received another letter from the UCH to be amazed that it wasn't another bill but a credit note for £1k as they didn't perform ICSI this time. I was surprised to be billed for all the blood tests during stimming.  After being pleased about the refund it then dawned on my that it could be the reason for our poor fertilisation rate as I thought we had 6 eggs with only 3 fertilising. I thought we could have got at least 4 embryos. I spoke to Dr R who put my mind at rest - apparently 1 egg disintergrated so the fertilisation rate was normal. My DH was very pleased that his boys were upto scratch with mobility etc.

I hope everyone else is well? I've escaped to Scotland for a couple of days for some TLC from my mum and dad.

Love to all

Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

McBoo, interesting that Dr R confirmed your suspicion about the sudden worsening of your ovarian response. And I am impressed that you have been able to pick yourself up so quickly and think already about the future. I really hope that your next OST will show a much better response. FSH levels do decrease with time sometimes, I've seen several examples of this. I was taken back by the additional genetic problems that they identifed in your embryos. Could that explain why your pregnancy earlier this year ended despite the embies having been screened with PGD? But I don't really think that your age can cause a lot of genetic problems. You are still quite young and as far as I know the incidence of genetic problems due to the age of the woman increase quite slowly with time until a bit later. About IVF vs ICSI, whenever the sperm is good enough all good clinics use IVF as it is believed that nature is best at selecting the best sperm, plus there is less messing about with the embryos (particularly important if then they undergo PGD as well, I guess). And it made you save £1k ! In the end it looks like ACU identified some new things that were not known before and if you decide to go back for more treatment next year, with a better ovarian response, I will be here to support you as best as I can !!! Big big hug. 

Keme, fajitas for me please !

By the way, my DH and I tried Acorn House, that restaurant on Grey's Inn Road and really really enjoyed it ! The menu is very interesting and slightly unusual, mainly Italian-inspired and based on really really really good ingredients prepared with a lot of care. My DH's ravioli were fantastic (and I am Italian so I know what I am talking about when it comes to ravioli !) and the salads were special. Can't wait for the next scan next week so that we can go back there and sample the September menu! IVF is really all an excuse to eat out ....


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

A fleeting visit from me, I;m meant to be working!

Barbwill- I wait with bated breath!!! 

Macboo - Did Mr R say whether the qucik succession of treatments effects your reserve on a temporary basis or a permanent one?  I had a suspicion about this and therefore was aiming for a 6 month gap til my next treatment, but then there is the whole age thing - so it feels like 2 up one down!

Tilly - Please count me in for Saturday - my Dad is playing bah humbug, so I'm free!  Im easy about where we eat, though Im intrigued my Home House 

Keme and S-C our 2ww'ers - not long for you guys and tons of    to you both.

Hi to all

Tizz x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

PLEASE READ - DETAILS AND CONFIRMATION RE SATURDAY

Hi Ladies
So sorry for being offline, just tried first day back in office, trying to hide my bump which is slowly going down, with a wrap. Work have been great although don't know the whole truth. Feeling much better and nothing like a beattle on its back who couldn't get out of bed anymore.

I have started my herbalife diet again and already feeling amazing, lost a stone since the OHSS(partly fluids, but great impact mentally on the scales ;o), although still need to lose 2 and ½ more, which I am on track for now. Am actually enjoying the break now, and looking forward to a glass of bubbly on Saturday for those who can join us. I will bring the camera and we can post the pickies to everyone on the site. 
I am really looking forward to meeting you on Saturday, Home House, 20 Portman Square, London W1. www.homehouse.co.uk 
I will sign you in as the details below and we can meet upstairs in the green room, how is that?. I will be on 0778 750 8881 if anyone needs me or if there are any changes, just call or text me, looking forward to meeting you all x Claudie TT

*Please can the following people confirm to me if they are coming, would love to see you there x:*
HFI?
Tokii? ( I am sorry I cannot remember if you can or cannot make it, but really hope you can - sorry to ask again) x
If there is anyone else who I have missed I am sorry just please let me know either by mail or sms asap. Thank you kindly TT x

*So far 100% definites are:*
Claudie (AKA TT) 
Bhavni (AKA LMG) 
Trixster
Tizz
Lisa (LLJ)

*
TBC*
S-C - TBC

*Sadly No's*
Barbwill - No
Keme - No 
Glitter - No
Crystal - No
Claire (AKA Macboo) - No 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tizz - Looking forward to seeing you Saturday x

Barbwill - Hope you are well and looking after yourself, You made me so hungry thinking of Italian food, yum yum. Getting my appetite back. How is bump? X

Macboo - I am so sorry to hear how things have been going, give yourself a break honey and start again in a few months. I am having a break till Nov, who knows maybe we will be around the same time. Sending you big hugs, keep positive honey x
Enjoy bonnie Scotland.

Keme & S-C - Keeping fingers crossed for you ladies, you are in my thoughts. S-C thank you for your message honey xx

HFI - welcome to the thread, wishing you all the best of luck, there are great ladies on this thread a fantastic support. If you want to join us for a get together, we will be at Home House, 20 Portman Square, London W1 on Saturday at 1pm for lunch, let me know if you want to join and I will put you on the guest list. x

Trix - Looking forward to seeing you sat. Well done on the scan going so well, how exciting, x.

Glitter - How are you honey? How are beans? x

Tokii - How are you? Are you able to make it Sat? Would love to meet you, and we can have a glass of bubbles - Hurrah! 

LMG - Hey honey, how are you doing? Great speaking with you the other day, looking forward to seeing you Saturday x

Big Hugs, see you Saturday and sending you all big hugs to those of you who we won't see, x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

ooh - time is 1pm Saturday x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Macboo honey - sorry just seen I have not added you, my dizzy blondness sorry - are you able to come Sat? I hope you can xx Big hugs honey x


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry Tilly Toots but I have my friend over from India who is supposed to be my good luck charm... so won't be able to make it. I'm looking forward to seeing the photos though and hope you all have a great time! 

Thanks Barbwill. I believe that Trisomy 18 can happen randomly like Trisomy 21 which is Downs Syndrome.  The Prof thinks that my DH may have some other unknown issue that makes us more susceptible for other chromosome issues as well as the 13:14 known problem. It's very complicated and something that they may never truly be able to understand. The PGD Prof told us that she needs at least 7 embryos to test for us to get a good one so there is hope.  I have to admit that it was one of the other doctors ,who did some of the scanning, that told me the ovarian response so I can't take the credit! Acorn House sounds yummy - it does look very tempting when I go past.

Tizzy Wizz, I'm going back to see Dr R with DH on the 10th of Sept (our 3rd wedding anniversary) so I will put your question to him but I am under the impression that it can improve so this hopefully this is just temporary blip.


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for such a warm welcome!

TT- Thanks for the invite on Saturday unfortunately I've already got plans.  Do you meet up regularly?  Hopefully I'll be able to make it next time.

Macboo - It was interesting to hear you've been told your ovarian reserve may have reduced due to having tx's so close together,  that could be my problem.  I have only ever had 3 months in between most of my cycles.  You mentioned I should be ready to take high doses of drugs for stimming, I'm slightly confused actually because on my last cycle I started on 450 of Gonal F which I would assume is pretty high - I got 5 eggs. Do you know if UCH prescribe higher than that?  Also my last clinic only used Gonal F for stimming, does it make a difference if you use other drugs?  I know UCH use a number of difference drugs.  I'm really sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time lately, have a really good time you Scotland.  You sound like you deserve a well earned rest.

Keme and S-C - All the best on your 2ww    How much longer do you have to wait?

Barbwill, Glitter, Trix - Many congratulations on your pregnancies.  

Crystal - I've noticed you're quite new to this thread as well.  Do you know when you'll be starting tx?

Sorry I haven't personally send a message to everyone.  I'm getting there, slowly but surely...............

Have a great time on Saturday.

Love H x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Girls, your plans for Sat sound really great and I am sorry that my sister in law's hen do is exactly on that day ! I hope I'll be able to make it for the next meeting.

Tilly, you sound like a very strong and determined lady ! Your diet sounds like a good plan to put you in the best possible shape to receive your frosties, good luck !

McBoo, I am glad that you won't have to wait long before your consultation. How does your DH feel about it all?  

Today I started to get some spotting !! Argh !! It's light brown and not a lot and I don't have any pain so probably it's just something to do with yesterday's internal scan or perhaps with the second sac begin reabsorbed ? Still, it's hard not to worry. I am waiting for the doctor to call me, we'll see. Has anyone of you got  anything like that during pregnancy ? Do you think that I should rest until it stops or just go on with my normal life ? I am finding it a bit hard at the moment, after all the anxiety for the scan we got only less than one day off from worrying ....


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Barbwill, hope you are ok, my sister bled a little on and off throughout her pregnancy. I would take it easy and sure it is nothing to worry about, but definitely get it checked out to be on the safe side. Sending you big hugs xx

Hi HFI - no problem, I will arrange another get together nearer to Christmas so would love to see you there. x

Hi Macboo - hope your good luck friend brings you all the luck you need. Keep strong and hope to meet you at the next one. x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

LADIES - PLEASE READ FURTHER DOWN THE THREAD RE INFO FOR SATURDAY 1PM. 

Also, I am planning a Virgin Vie Home Ware, VV Jewellery and VV Make up party in November with lots of Christmas goodies, and wondered if you ladies would be interested in coming over to mine one evening for a get together, good food and chance to have another get together with those ladies who also couldn't make it this time? 
Let me know your thoughts. Trying to get it planned in advance. You are welcome to bring a friend, and I am looking to get around 30 people together for dinner, drinks and to have a giggle. 

TT x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Gosh sounds like you have all been busy over the last couple of days.  Sorry i have not been in touch, but getting used to being back at home.  Had a busy day yesterday trying to sort out flooring for our house....can you believe it took me 3 hours!!!  Am feeling really tired after that.  It's been lovely to come home....and it was definitely the dog that was more excited to see me than DP!!  Actually, am feeling quite low since coming home and finding some of my optimism is diminishing.  Unfortunately, the house was not very clean and everything seems to be a mess.  Don't want to argue with DP.,.but just wish that once in a while he could get of his b*m and make an effort....arrrggghhhh!!!  Sorry just need to off load that!

Barb -   Yeah congratulations....you must be so excited after the scan.  I know the spotting must be a bit worrying, but hopefully the doctors will tell you its nothing to worry about!  My sister spotted for a while when she first fell pregnant.

Trix - How are you?  Have you had the urinary thang checked out?

HFI - Welcome to this thread!!  It really is a great bunch of girls and i am sure you will get lots of good advice.  I also suffer with severe endo, and had a small cyst on my ovary prior to the last treatment.  This time round, i am going to go on the pill for a month as well.  When are you starting again??

S-C, i am not surprised you were shattered going back to work.  I hope DH is still spoiling you rotten.  Not long now...when is your test date?

Mac - Sounds like  you are forming a good plan now.  You just kick back and enjoy your week in Scotland.  Indulge in a bit of "Gods Water" or whatever your tipple is...and chill.

Keme - How are you doing hun?  Are you back to work next week?  When is your test date  

Glitter - How are you?  Sorry to hear the Morn Sickness came back with a vengenance!  I hope you have managed to keep the beanies under control.

TT - How are you hon?  Sorry i missed your call today...was busy in Tescos!!!  I shall try and catch up with you tomorrow!

How are the rest of you

I am due to go back to work next week, but really don't feel quite  up to it yet.  Still very tired and not looking forward to the 3 hour commute every day!  I think i may extend for another week.

Looking forward to catching up with you on Sat, for those of you who can't make it...you will be sorely missed.

LMG

XX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

LMG - you need a big hug honey. 
Sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit low. Don't lose heart honey, you are bound to feel a bit flat after going through everything that you have. Have you arranged a follow up with Dr R? He might be able to put your mind at rest a bit more. Plus think positive, you have the accupuncturist, the homeopath and are on the right tracks, don't put too much pressure on yourself. You are on your way there,    

Why is it men can never understand that we like the house clean and tidy and that actually they did know how to operate a dishwasher and washing machine BWMI (before we moved in). I made a point of not picking up any dirty laundry, not doing any washing, or tidying up or anything on purpose (as much as it made me crackers not to do it) just to prove a point. I let it build up and up until he cheekily said to me I should do some washing, to which I    and told him I was not his slave and would not do anything until he started taking responsibility.  Next thing I know after arriving back from work one day, it was beautiful, clean and tidy, but no....not by him, he hired a cleaner! Still I got my point across. Now I just put his things in piles by his side of the bed until he has to part the mess to make way to walk through it and then he actually does something with it. Training I say! Bit like a cat and a litter tray  
Tell DP that you need him to help a bit more, sometimes they need to be told exactly what you want them to do, tell him what his jobs are and tell him it would make you feel better if he helped a bit more. You have just arrived back after an operation, and you need his support. 

Go and extend sick leave for another week, I don't think you are ready for it yet honey. 
Sending you big hugs and looking forward to Saturday xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Clinc called back and increased the pessaries to three a day and will do the scan next Tuesday instead of next Thursday. They think it's to do with the second sac. And I am going to take it easy in the next days, might skip my sis in law's party after all and just chill at home next weekend. If the spotting doesn't come back I'll be able to relax again ...


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Barb, that sounds reassuring and sensible advice. There was someone else on this thread who had spotting, but I can't remember who. It's a shame we didn't see each other - must have just missed.

Keme and S-C take it easy and hang on in there. It really is a long two weeks isn't it. 

Claire, sounds like you've got a few of the answers and should get more later in September. Have a lovely time being pampered by your Mum, you deserve it.

LMG, welcome back. Men! they're a nightmare. Tilly's right they do need to be trained in the domestic arts. When we lived abroad I used to come back to the Uk for a fortnight's break, leaving DH to fend for himself. Even though 2 maids came in 3 times a week, he still had to spend an entire day picking up after himself the day before my return!
You should listen to your body and have another week off if you can, sounds like you need to rest and recoup.

Tilly, it'll be great to meet on Saturday. You seem so sensible and I'm glad you're managing to shed the pounds. I need you to have a glass of champers for me and remind me just how good it tastes.

Had a lovely day in Oxford today where I met a friend (Barbwill I just realise that's your home too). the weather was great and we had a beautiful afternoon looking at the colleges and chapels. So relaxing and the walk has done me the world of good.

Love to all,

trix X


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Claire, I hope Scotland is treating you well and you're getting tons of tlc from your folks - you def deserve it   

Tilly, you're back! Glad to hear you are feeling better; you certainly sound more like you   

SC, hope you have a bit more energy today, but not enough that you're tempted to join DH with his runs! I started running this year and for the first time ever found I actually enjoyed it. 2 days after EC I had a text from a friend (who didn't know what I'd been through) asking me to join her for a run. I was so bored of taking it easy I did - oops! I managed 1/2 a mile before I realised it really wasn't such a good idea. My DH has now strictly forbidden any running!

Barb, hope you're not feeling too   Chillin at home sounds like a great plan to me! I know there are quite a few threads on FF about spotting - I hope you find something useful.

LMG, it's good to hear from you again. I think a bit more time at home will make a big difference; going back when you feel ready to, and not before, is important (my DH postponed going back for a bit - seeing how tired he is now, it was def the right decision). I hope your DH has done a little bit of cleaning today; hopefully once the house feels more like a home than a list of chores, you'll feel a bit better again. As much as I would love to say "men  " I'm the messy one in our house - how my DH puts up with my mess I don't know   

HFI, sorry I don't know anything about the stimming doses, other than I know ACU's max dose of menopur is higher than some other clinics say their max is.

Trix, sounds like you had a lovely day. For some reason I have only ever visited Oxford during the winter; I imagine it's completely different in the sun (actually daylight might make a difference too!).

You'll be pleased to know fajitas did the trick and I have been forgiven! As well as forgetting to pick DH up from the station, I also completely forgot to phone ACU to find out what happened to the rest of our embies!   (in fairness - so did DH!). I think it is because both DH and I had such low expectations of any of our embies making it to blast. The phonecall we had on day 3 when we were asked to go in for ET there and then was quite disheartening and we were told only 3 of our embies had much of a chance of making it (the 2 they transferred plus one other). So we had hoped that we might have one that would make it to the freezer - imagine our surprise when they told us we had 3!     BTW - When we went in for ET I asked the embryologist about freezing on day 2/3 compared to freezing blasts and he said there was no difference. 

After having a bit of a chat with DH today, I'm going to test next Thursday (evening though, so don't spend all day checking   ) so I am almost half way through - YEAH! 

Hope everyone is well and taking it easy

 

Love Em x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Evening ladies!  It has taken me ages to catch up tonight, things are bizzee again on here!

Keme, the running just after EC is v impressive but quite crazy!  Glad you are resting up now... also fab news about your frosties, having 3 is brilliant!     Good to have a plan about the test too, DH and I have got our plan sorted and it definitely stopped me getting too angsty about it!

Macboo - I'm really interested and also surprised that UCH said that about ovarian response dropping if you have too many cycles close together - because of my low AMH/reserve I specifically asked Dr R about whether I would see a worse response in later cycles and he told us that as long as we waited 3 months between then we shouldnt have a problem.  (I did wonder if I responded worse this time because of the previous cycle though!)  Interestingly, when I had a consultation at Lister they said that they dont ask anyone to wait between cycles and they find no problem doing them back to back - especially as they have lots of overseas ladies who come over and have 3 cycles in 6 months!  And at Homerton they say that each cycle can vary so much according to the body's normal rhythms that they dont think there is a fall-off.    I hope this might help put your mind at rest a little, - also its really great UCH will do another OST so they can make sure that you get all the eggs you need for next time.

Tizz, sending you lots of    for your follow up appointment tomorrow, I hope it goes well and Dr R is able to give you lots of useful feedback to help you plan your next (successful!) attempt!

LMG, I think the other ladies have summed up the general training requirements for men perfectly! It has taken ten years but DH is nearly fully house trained now!    It sounds to me too that you should def take some more time off, you have been through a lot and you should make sure you feel really strong before you go back to work. 

TT, hope being back at work is a good distraction and you are not having to avoid too many tricky questions about being away.  Its great you are already feeling so much better, just make sure you dont do too much!  I will let you know as soon as I can about Saturday!  

Barb, hope you are resting up and not worrying too much.  There always seems to be lots of stories on here about spotting, and one of my friends had this too - it seems to be very common with IVF pregnancies in the early days as they settle in... and then things seem to settle down.  Take care   

HFI - re the drug levels you mentioned, I have been on max dose of Menopur rather than Gonal F, both at UCH and this time at Homerton - its always been 450 (6 vials).  The difference I found at UCH was that they stop you down-regging sooner than other clinics so you respond better to the stimms, and also they gave me extra oestrogen which also really helped things along.

Trix, your day in Oxford sounds lovely, just what the dr ordered! 

Well after this long post (for anyone who has managed to get to the bottom!) I am going to bed... still feeling quite poorly from work so am going to be sensible and do a short day tomorrow and work at home Friday....  we are testing on Monday, but because I have been on Pregnyl injections the peesticks wont work (false positive nightmare!) and I have to go for blood test.  This means DH and I will both come home Mon lunchtime to get the phone call from the clinic, how scary is this?!  To be honest we are pretty convinced this one wont have worked.... we are staying positive and doing all the right things but we are not going to get as excited as we did last time.. some self-protection needed!

Hi to everyone else that I havent mentioned Rooz, Tokii, Glitter, hope you are all well...  Night night everyone

SCXX


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is dandy and enjoying our brief summer, pmsl.

LMG I'd definitately wait till you feel well enough for that commute! A stitch in time saves nine (no pun intended!)

S-C, had suspected being back at work would take its toll, glad to hear you can stay at home rest of week including a 'working lunch' on Fri       

Barbwill - fingers x'd its just some normal spotting.  I think Kabby was the one with some spotting before and she has been fine, perhaps look back at her old posts for reassurance.

Tilly - Ooooh count me in for a virgin vie party purleeeeese.  You are such a darling to take on all this organisation. Glad to see you sounding more yourself, and so looking forward to joining you in that champers on Sat!

Macboo - My follow up (one month after BFN!) is today, so I will let you know what Mr R says - btw someone here already mentioned that one of the consultants indicated 3 months may have been too soon for her- but given what S-C has said its clear that opinion clearly varies on this (even amongst acu consultants).  In my personal opinion I think it might depend on personal ovarian reserve and the amount of stims involved.  Personally, for me, I feel my ovaries have taken enough this year and unless Mr R convinces me otherwise, I'm giving them a rest until next year.  Its atricky one though cos Im not getting any younger!!! 

HFI - 450iu is the max Menopur ACU will give.  Dont know about the other drugs.  Hope that helps.

Keme -   for Thursday.

Hi to everyone else - Roozie, Tokki, TRixster, Wrenster, Crsytal,  - sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good bank holiday weekend. Have been away for a few days, so will take some time to catch up with everyone.

Macboo - so sorry to see your news - take some time out and pamper yourself for a while. We do so much to our bodies, we deserve to give it some tlc now and then and you will be ready to get back on the rollercoaster again soon. Have you spoken to UCH about higher doses of stims? - This is what the argc did with me as we never could make it to blasts and like you needed more eggs. My last two cycles, i was given 600iu of puregon to start and got 10 and 11 eggs with good fertilisation. In fact, my egg count has gone up with subsequent cycles and my fsh levels have been slightly higher than previous. However, the argc monitor you daily and sometimes twice a day, so they can keep a closer eye on you. Of course, this also adds to the stress, hence why I am not returning there. 

Barb - Great news! you have strong wee bub in there and maybe two!!  . Spotting does seem to be really common in early pregnancy and I had friend who had normal afs, not realising she was pregnant until 6 months gone....that bub is now over 20. Good luck with your next scan and hope the other little one will surprise you.

Tizzy - Hope your follow-up went well and UCH gave you some answers. I am concerned that they will only give you up to 450 menopur. I know that I don't respond to menopur well and need higher doses for a good crop..anyway, will see what happens.

I got an invoice from acu - i thought they had missed some payments out when we paid at our consultation...it just seemed too cheap, but the prices don't seem to match up with the price list 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love,
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Crystal,
Our first invoice from ACU also didn't contain all the stuff that they did - they had missed a blood test and a chromosome test off that one but they arrived in the second invoice.  I can't remember if the blood test prices were itemised on the price list as they were something I totally forgot to factor in each time but other than that, it matched. If you aren't sure, ring up and speak to Accounts.  They're helpful and will refund the money immediately if anything is taken by accident as we had.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Keme, wonderful news about your frosties !!!!!! I am so pleased for you !!!! 

S-C, your test date is quite close now ... I know that need of trying to balance hope and self-protection ... I think that's the thing that makes the 2ww so hard because one is continuously swinging from one state of mind to another one, trying not to get too down or too up

McBoo, I hope that your friend from India will be of comfort to you after the difficult past weeks. Friends can be such a wonderful support through these problems ... 

Glitter, I've just noticed that you have passed the 12 weeks mark !!! Congratulations !

Crystal, ACU is a great clinic but the admin part is not brilliant. They get it right eventually but it is a good idea to check with them if you have doubts on an invoice.

My spotting seems to be fading away and I feel much better, most of the anxiety has gone.
I have a question for the preggers: how are these first weeks going to be managed? Will the clinic only do scans or will they do all that is needed in the first weeks ? What about urine tests and stuff like that ? I would like very much to do the blood test to check for toxoplasmosis, do you know who would do that - the clinic or the GP ? I haven't contacted me GP yet since the clinic said that they would but I haven't heard anything yet. When are we going to be transferred from the clinic to the usual antenatal care and do I need to do anything now to make this happen ?


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Crikey ladies you lot can really chat.  I'm still hanging around but posting a lot less now but wanted you all to know that I'm following where everyone is and thinking of you all.

Please excuse the lack of personals its impossible to keep track of everyone on here now but its brilliant to see the thread so busy - its seems an age ago that there was just a handful on here with me and Glitter!!

Barbwill - I had spotting for 9 weeks - they upped my cyclogest to 3 a day as well (which I really loved - not!).  I had an early scan at my local EPU as got really worried but as long as its brown blood its old blood and nothing to worry about it (easier said than done in reality) but my two are still on board and getting bigger by the day!  Re what happens in the early weeks, I had 2 scans with ACU at 7 weeks and 10 weeks - at 10 weeks I was released into the NHS - a momentus day!  They don't do anymore blood tests.  I had a GP appointment at 9 weeks and then he arranged for my NHS care to start, they do all the bloods - if you have something specific you want looking at you can request it at your booking in appointment.  The clinic will notify your gp but you will need to make the appointment.  ACU admin is slow sometimes so I'd go ahead and book your appointment anyway!

Tilly - I would have loved to join you on Saturday but my grandma has just had her hip replaced and I'm on the care rota on that day - I hope you are feeling better and I'll be thinking of you all sipping champers!

Hope everyone else is really well.  I'm blooming - literally - my bump popped out of nowehere this week, my uterus is apparently the size of a 20 week singleton pregnancy which will be why not a single item of my pre preggers clothes fit!!  Feeling great now as my tiredness has worn off - managed the first trimester without an ounce of morning sickness!!  Went swimming last night which was lovely. My nuchal scan last week was all clear so we don't get to see the bubbs until Oct 15th now - seems ages.

   to everyone - really thinking of you all on your journeys

Kxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey all  

Barb, I had an extra scan at ACU at 7 weeks as they found a cyst at the 6 week scan so they wanted to keep an eye on it.  I also had another one at 10 weeks at which point I was released!!
They sent a letter after the 7 week scan to us and the GP stating that it was a viable pregnancy and to start organising ante-natal care (and duplicated it after the 10 week one too!).

I had already made an appt with the GP before receiving the letter on the advice of Kabby who lives in the same PCT area as me,  so that I could get the consultant of choice (nice one - sorted!)
It is likely you will be asked for a urine test every time you see the midwife - I think its for pre-eclampsia checking.  You will also have blood samples taken for many test but don't think toxoplasmosis is one of them.  Even though we have 2 cats, I was just warned to stay away from changing cat litter (have ALWAYS left it to DH - t&c of having them  ) and to wear gloves when out gardening - again, I've just gone for the project management role!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Macboo - I hope you're having fun with your friend from India and she brings you lots of luck  

LMG - I love your dog - what a cute picture!  I got a dog last year and it's definitely helped me through this rollercoaster.  I noticed you're from Cambridgeshire, did you ever have tx at Bourn Hall?  I finish the pill next Tuesday and then will wait for my period.  I will go back to UCH on day 3 and hopefully be able to continue with the ovarian stress test.  I'm not sure how it works but I'm assuming if all's ok, I'll be starting tx fairly soon.  

Glitter - I hope you are well and the morning sickness has passed.

Barbwill - Really pleased to hear your spotting has faded.  Take it easy  

Tilly - Congrats on shedding the pounds.  How hard is it to lose weight when you get older.  Well done  

Keme and Tizzywizz - Thanks for the info on Menopur, I'm assuming it's the same as Gonal F?  Keme - Congrats on the 3 frosties and wishing you lots of luck for Thursday  

Trix - You sound like you had a fab time in Oxford, I love Oxford and Cambridge.  I always seem to go punting whenever I'm in Cambridge  

SC - Thanks for the info on the drugs and dosage.  Extra oestrogen, oh I hope not, it aggravates the hell out of my endo.  Wishing you lots of luck for Mon    I will be thinking of you.

Kabby - Congratulations on your pregnancy.  I agree with you, it's really hard to keep trace of everyone on here.  It's so busy but really lovely.......so much going on  

Hi to everyone else.  Have a great time on Saturday and enjoy the champers    It will be lovely to see the pictures and put a face to a name.

Have a lovely weekend.

Love H x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. I am working from home today - yipee! cannot wait for the weekend and looking forward to meeting you ladies tomorrow. 

Claudie
Lisa
Trix
Bhavni - (LMG) TBC
S-C?
Tokii - ?
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

HFI - Hope you are well and looking after yourself. I will send you pictures for sure. Sorry you will be not be there. x

Macboo - Wishing you a wonderful weekend with your 'good luck friend'. Have a great time and relax. x

LMG - Sending you a huge big  . Will call you later and hope all goes ok. You are in my thoughts honey x

Tizz - Thank you for your message. I am thinking of you and worried about you. Sending you a huge big   as you sound like you need it. Keep strong and always here if you need a chat x

Glitter - how are you? How is bump? Did you get any preggie pops? x

Barbwill - Hope you are taking it easy, and if you feel up for doing the hen thing, hope you have a wonderful time x

Keme - Fingers crossed for you xx

Trix - Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow x

Keme - Yum Fajitas is all I can think of now. So pleased 3 embies, wow!!! Sending you positive thoughts and wishes for next thursday.  x

Crystal - How are you getting on so far with ACU? x

S-C - When is your 2ww up? Am thinking of you     Hope you can make it tonight? x

Kabby - Sorry to miss you Saturday, hope your Grandma is well and recovering and hope bump is being good x

Tokii - How are you? How are things with you? x

Roozie - How are you? thinking of you x

Love to everyone else. 
TT
xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi busy ladies!

As usual i'm extremely overdue in catching up with you all... despite my absence i have been thinking about you all at your various stages and wondering how you're getting along.

Claire - i can only join the others in expressing how sorry i am that this cycle didn't work out for you. However you sound as though you're a remarkably strong person and will be back cycling with a vengeance before long! I hope you have a good time with your visitor and you can allow yourself to switch off a little bit until you need to start getting back into tx mode... xx

Keme - congrats on your frosties - it must feel like such a bonus to have those in reserve. Keep sane during the 2WW and much   for testing next week...

S-C - i will be thinking hard about you on Monday. Rest up and look after yourself until then. Loads of   coming your way.xx

Barb - try not to stress too much about your spotting. If it helps, I've been having it on and off for the past 2-3 weeks now, since about week 8 in fact. I also had bad cramping and an actual bleed (prior to all the spotting) the day before my 8 wk scan, was totally terrified of course, but even that proved to be nothing worrisome. I do understand how uneasy it's making you feel but it'll either pass or if it does continue on & off, you'll be used to it happenning and hopefully won't feel nearly as concerned by it. One of the ACU nurses told me that the uterus accommodating the embies can cause it and it really is nothing too unusual.

Tilly- so glad you're well on the mend and shedding some of that fluid! You must feel so much better now compared to a week or so ago. I think your PMA is an inspiration to us all...! Have a lovely time tomorrow (have PM'ed you by the way) and look forward to seeing some of the pic's on here.

Trix - hope you have had some answers to your protein scare? Sorry if i've missed that post.. perhaps you already have. Anyway, hope all is well with your beanie....hearing the little racing heartbeat is incredible isn't it, starts to make it feel much more real. We heard all 3 of our's for the first time on Wednesday when we went for an extra scan at the Portland, they even charted up the pattern of them all - it was incredible.

Tizz - hope you're keeping ok and tha your follow up yesterday made you feel more positive about next steps. .? I can understand you wanting to give your ovaries a rest - probably makes a lot of sense in the grand scheme of things and gives you a chance to get your life back a bit in the meantime!

Kabby - great to hear you and the two babes are progressing well....think i may be joining you in the larger than average bump dept. quite soon. I'm only 11 weeks but already filling out noticeably!. I've read some pretty scary stories of women carrying triplets who are literally, the size of a house by about week 20.  

Love to everyone else here... Glitter, HFI & Crystal (a belated welcome!), Tokii, and anyone else i may have missed.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Peeps,

Tizz, I hope things went well for you yesterday - you've been in my thoughts (and lots of others' too, I'm sure) 

Roozie, great to hear from you. I was wondering how you were getting on. It sounds like you've had a scary time; I hope things are a bit less stressful now. 

Tilly, even though I won't be there, I just want to say thank you so much for doing all that organising. I hope you all have a great time; I'll be with you in spirit    (Don't be drinking too much of me   )

Kabby, great to hear from you too. I hope caring for your Grandma isn't too physical. It will be Oct before you know it! 

Barb, good to hear that the spotting seems to be fading (and even better - the anxiety too!)

Glitter, hope you are feeling a bit better.

SC, hope you had a good lunch and you are not too wiped out after your week.

I've just realised - testing day will be a year to the day that DH was diagnosed. Not sure how I feel about that   

Wishing you all Fabby Fridays!
           

Love Em x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, I truly hope that your test will be positive and that you can associate to that date also something wonderful. Fingers crossed.

Girls !!! Have fun tomorrow at the ACU lunch !!!

For everyone else, have a lovely weekend whatever you do. 

I might get as far as going to the cinema, quite intrigued by Hallam Foe ... spotting only extremely faint and doesn't worry me anymore, I think it was the shock of the first time after weeks of bright white panty liners ! won't be as worried if it comes back, especially if Tuesday's scan confirms that all is well. Thanks everyone for reassuring me ! you're wonderful !


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly, Rozzie and Keme, thanks for asking, the f/up with Mr R delivered some unexpected news.  Unfortunately he is now not predicting high chance of success for me.  I'm still hoping to prove him wrong   but I'm holding off on any further treatment until I've had time to adjust to it all.  I'm still a little shell-shocked.

Tokki thanks for the PM. 

S-C and Keme -    your way.

Have a fab lunchingtons ladies, sorry I wont be there.


Tizz xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend. 
We had a fabulous lunch at Home House and are sorry that we missed you all. I will try and attach the pics in the next few days to my profile. 

Trix, it was so lovely to meet you and I am truly so happy that things have worked out for you. Looking forward to seeing you again very soon. x

Lisa, Lovely to meet you too, great to hear that things have worked first time for you too. Don't forget the Preggie Pops. Hope you managed to get some shopping done. Looking forward to seeing you again soon. x

Tizz, Sending you big hugs, I have PM'd you. You are in my thoughts x

Barbwill, thinking of you, hope you are well x

LMG, Hope you are feeling better and have DP in order. big hugs x

Glitter, S-C, Rooze, Kabby, Keme, Macboo, HFI, Crystal, Tokii, hope you are all well too, thinking of you.
All of you ladies wishing you all positive thoughts and sending you all a big  

Well, it's Sunday and I am enjoying the rest. I have a little bit of work to do, but am then going to relax and DH and I are going to go out this afternoon for a late lunch. Father in Law has now gone back home, love him to bits, but also somewhat demanding whilst he has been here. Realised whilst we love parents and would never see them stuck in anyway, we couldn't cope with them living with us, despite the numerous hints from FIL. Nice to have some quality time just DH and I. Had self realisation how totally 'baby project' focussed we were and how we have actually missed just spending 'normal' time with one another. So it is like honeymoon period all again, it is lovely. 

I was very naughty yesterday with a baked raspberry alaska, which was absolutely divine, yum yum, but I am back on track with the diet today. Really going for it now before I start the next round. DH has got me motivated to keep going with the weight loss and has said if I reach my goal, another 2 and 1/2 stone he will take me away or buy me a new wardrobe, so thats enough incentive for me to keep going, he is such a supportive man, I really am so lucky.  

I am supposed to see Dr R on the 7th re the follow up as to why I suffered from OHSS this time, however I am going to have to cancel as DH is going into hospital for a kidney operation, so will reschedule after DH is on road to recovery. Not planning to start again till November, so no major rush. 

*******Virgin Vie Party********
I am looking to hold this on the 2nd or the 9th November, please let me know if you are interested in coming. It looks like we will have a number of ladies attending, and DH is going to put on a fantastic spread of food for us all and then disappear and leave us to it. 
**************************

Sending you all big hugs, have a great Sunday and look forward to chatting soon. Might be offline for a few days due to work commitments, but will be back again Thursday time. 
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I have uploaded the pictures of the 3 of us who went, they are in my gallery. 
I hope we get to meet more of you in the future. 
Big hugs
X TT


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Thanks for the posting the pictures Tilly, and I hope you had a great time - the venue looks gorgeous (as do you guys of course!).

Thanks for the PMs Tilly and Keme,  I'm just planning my next steps carefully and trying to keep busy also.

  to S-C for tomorrow and Keme for THursday.

Tizz xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the recent absence from the thread....but i have been feeling really poorly.  Since Weds i have been suffering with Flu like symptoms which have got worse, and then started to get pains in my abdomen as well.  As you can imagine i started to panic a bit, thinking that this was something as a result of the operation...or worse!!  Anyway, the GP diagnosed that i have some sort of pelvic infection.  I have really  not felt this terrible ever...and really been energy less as well.  Still, i am feeling slightly better today and am dosing up on double anti-biotics...NICE!!

How are you all anyway?  I am really sorry i missed out on the lunch yesterday.  Sounds like you a had a great time...and nice pics.

Tilly - Thanks for all your lovely messages over the week.  I hope you and DH have a lovely afternoon together...you def deserve it after all you have both been through recently!

Tizz - I am so sorry to hear that your appt with Dr R was not very poitive.  I am sending you a big  !!  You sound like you are remaining quite positive though...and i think that is more than half the battle.  You said you were going to take a break for a while....so you just rest up and enjoy getting your life back.  Then when the time is ready give it your best shot once more!  I am sending you lots of    in the mean time.

S-C - Goodness.....test day is tomorrow!  I shall be thinking of you and am sending you lots of       .  

HFI - I hope all your test results come back fine this week.  I was initially going to be referred to Bourne Hall for my last treatment (which was funded), but i made a request to the PCT to fund me at UCH (as i am already under the care of Gynea and Urology consultant there) and the agreed....i was very lucky.  Hence, i never made it to Bourne Hall. 

Macboo - Are you back from Scotland?  I hope you had a great time!

Keme - Thursday is not too far away now....sending you lots of     too.

Barb, Glitter, Roozie, Kabby, Crystal, Tokii and anyone else i may have missed...hope you have all had a great weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Evening Ladies, 

Goodluck SC, pray u get the result u want which is      
Sending u      ur way.

Keme i haven't forgotten u too and do u go back 2morow as well. Not really looking forward 2 it, been applying for the post of housewife n praying DH doesn't reject it.   

Will send personals 2moro, about to hit the bed.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Tilly, Trix, LLJ, I just saw your wonderful piccies ! 

S-C, Keme, thinking of you a lot ....... fingers supercrossed !!!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the photos Tilly, you all look so glam! and a beautiful venue too - good to hear you had fun. 

Tilly I am so impressed by your dieting will power. Time with your DH without tx being top priority sounds like a truly fab idea   Long may it last!

Tokii, I hope first day in the  new job went well and the school feels a bit less like a maze!

LMG, I really hope you feel better soon. 

Just a quick one for me, as the 2ww   has hit big time! I was so convinced that af was on her way that I have been naughty. I figured that since I already felt like it was all over, I might as well do a test as it could only make me feel better. Anyway, there was the faintest of faint lines and now I can't remember if when I did all those neg tests whether there was any kind of line or not. I do feel a bit better as I figure I'm still in with a fighting chance (honestly I was convinced I had NO chance). Oh dear I really have lost it      SC I have been thinking of you today - blood tests def the way to go! I do hope it's gone well for you.

Love to you all. I will try and post more when I am slightly more sane (tho God knows when that might be   )

 

Em x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Well ladies I cant believe I am typing this as I often thought I never would - but OMG we heard this afternoon - we have a BFP!!!  I'm going to keep this short now and post properly to everyone tomorrow but I would just like to say thank you to all of you for being such amazing support... when I thought it was never going to happen it was your support that really helped... all of your posts and messages in the last few days just kept me going! 

Tizz, a very special thank you to you, you've been a brilliant friend .

Keme, brilliant news!!     (bananas back to you!!) Congratulations on your line!!! - though you are v naughty for testing early and stressing yourself out.... but as they say a line is a line, I am sure it will be lovely and strong on Thursday and you can get your BFP confirmed!  Just look after yourself in the meantime, and dont test or stress anymore!    I'm thinking of you     

Love to everyone else

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies
How are you all, I can't keep away.
S-C -      Congratulations - I am so very pleased for you. How exciting and really very very happy for you honey xxx

Keme - naughty naughty - but congratulations - a line is a line     , This is great news and totally made my day for you both xxx

LMG - Hello my lovely - hope you are feeling better. Just seen your text and I am going to call you tomorrow to have a proper chat. Make sure you look after yourself and I can jump on a train if you need a big hug and some house cleaning to sort DP out. xxx

Barbwill - How are you honey? Hope all is well xxx

Macboo - How was bonnie Scotland - hope you are well.xxx

Rooze - How are you honey? Thinking of you xxx

Glitter - How are you doing? How is bump? xxx

Tizz - Sending you big hugs, and hope you are finding each day easier xxx

Trix - You are glowing with happiness and it was so wonderful to finally meet you, keep looking after ikle bump. xxx

LLJ - Hope you are feeling better honey, make sure you try ginger creams and preggie pops...I am making myself hungry now! 
xxx

HFI - hope you are well and things are progressing at UCH for you. xxx

Kabby - How is bump? and any purchases? xxx

Crystal - how are you? How are things going? xxx

Big hugs to everyone, hope you are all well and taking it easy. 

Have a lovely evening
TT XX

PS - Virgin Vie Party is being organised, what is everyones view on adding a bit of humour with Ann Summers?


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

S-C - fantastic news, I am so delighted! You must be over the moon? 

Keme - As Tilly Toots, it's 2 lines!!! Yippee, fingers crossed for these lines to get brighter and brighter.

LMG, hope you're feeling better, poor you for having to go through all this. Hopefully the antibiotics are doing the trick.

Tilly Toots, photos were great - it's always good to put a name to a face. Sounds like you have a wonderful relationship with your DH!

Barbwill, how are you? Have you been back for the 2nd scan yet? I pleased to read that the spotting was very shortlived but it must have been a worrying time for you.

Tizzywizz, I'm so sorry to hear that your follow up appt with Dr R wasn't as positive as you would have liked but I like your attitude that you're not beaten yet. It sounds like the 2 of us will be both taking a break for the rest of this year so maybe we should put a plan together of what we're going to do? I have my follow up with Dr R next week so I'm to ask his view points on alternative therapies etc. But I am thinking of making an appt with Zita West but will ask what he thinks first. I'm not overweight but wonder if a change in my diet could make a difference.

Roozie - hope you're ok and not too uncomfortable with 3 babies in there? 

HFI, hope the OST goes ok? I think you can start sniffing on 21 if all goes to plan.

Hi to Trixster, Toki, Cyrstal,Glitter, Kabby and everyone else.

Had a lovely time in Scotland and then with my good luck friend over the weekend. Have decided that I must now find a job after a 2 month break so have been busy looking today so keep your fingers crossed. I also started back at the gym today as now on a fitness campaign(it's always something...)too. Thanks again for all your support, it's kept me almost sane.

Lots of love

Claire


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C, I am superhappy for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy the moment, celebrate, and just relish in that joy !

Keme, a second line, albeit faint, is a very very very very very very encouraging sign. How many days have passed between your test and the pregnyl injection ? If it's at least about two weeks you can be very confident that that line means that you have a BFP !!! I will keep my fingers extra-crossed that this will be confirmed!

McBoo, glad that you had a good time up in Scotland and that you are back to thinking about your life - new job, new fitness routine - sounds like an excellent plan !

I am having my scan tomorrow, spotting on and off, but always very light. I am a bit nervous, I guess it's normal the day before the scan ... fingers crossed, I'll let you know !


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Congratulationsssssssssssssssssssssss SC and Keme. I'm so happy for the two of u.         .

SC, I bet ur family will be so pleased, double news for the family, has ur sister had hers yet.
Wishing u both all the best in the next eight or is it nine months.

U've both given me so much hope, now i'll be urging DH to let's hurry up and prepare for tx. I wish we could.

Macboo, welcome back from Scotland. Is ur friend still around, i don't mind having a bit of the goodluck jab if she's still very much around.

LMG, how r u feeling.

Barbwill, Good luck for tomorrow, don't worry it'll be two heartbeats.

Trixster, from the pix i could see some parts of u have really blown up.   

Roozie, Kabby, r u sure u guys r not over indulging n blaming ur bubs.   

TT, thanks for the pm. 

Tizzywizz, did u get my pm. I hope u're alright.

Hi HFI and Crystal


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS SC!! [/fly] 
Excellent news SC - Many, many congratulations.

Barbwill, I hope things go well for you tomorrow.

Claire, good to hear you had a nice weekend. How was the gym? Not too painful I hope! Can't you put off job hunting a bit longer? It's almost Christmas  Seriously though, best of luck, I hope you find someting you'll really enjoy soon.

Tilly, personally I think Ann Summers would be great 

Tizz, still thinking of you and hope you are still feeling ready to prove Dr R wrong.

To all the preg crew, I hope your bumps are behaving and swelling nicely 

Thank you to all of you for your encouragement, and I hate to burst bubbles, but I'm fairly certain that I've tested waaayyy too early and the line will disappear. I'm not as gutted as I was this afternoon (but then the irrational strop just made me realise that PMS doesn't vanish in the wake of hormone medication!). At the moment I'm fairly chilled - it means I can start running again, have a few beers at the weekend and go on holiday next Easter. We'll see ... That little voice of hope keeps piping up that it's not over until the witch arrives, but I also know (OK think!) it won't be long.



Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

S-C  Massive Congratulations!!    !!!!!  You and DH must be over the moon!  I am so happy for you both and your news has really made my day...even shed a wee tear!!  Once you have come back down to earth...let us know all the details....i wonder if it is going to be another multiple on the thread!!!

Keme -    naughty naughty...but i really do not blame you.  You must try and stay positive now and encourage the little embies to stay in.  Don't stress yourself out that it may be a negative.  Remember positive thoughts produce positive results!!!

Toki - have you and DH thought about when you may start again.  I know what you mean, hearing others good news does make me want to start sooner rather than later again!  

Barb - Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  I shall keep everything crossed that all goes well.  What time are you in?  I have my appt with Dr R at 3pm.

Macboo - Glad to hear that you had a lovely time in Scotland.  Sounds like you have come back more focussed....and determined in the gym.  Actually, that is something i need to get back into after i start feeling better.  I am planning to see a nutritionist at Zita West next week, to get me in good stead for the next treatment.  However, i need to also loose at least a stone in weight as well, so shall be using it as a double excercise.  I shall let you know how i get on with her.

Tilly - How are you hon?  I hope you are all set for DH's op on Friday.  Not long now until your holiday...i bet you are getting really excited!!

How are the rest of you?

I am feeling a lot better today.  Actually feel a lot more human as my head is not pounding and have some taste back.  I scared myself yesterday by looking up pelvic infections on the internet.  It really can be quite serious...and def something i need to mention to Dr R when i see him tomorrow.  I am making a huge list of questions for him tomorrow...i bet he is going to be really pleased with me.  But lets hope i get some solid answers and good action plan together !?!?!

Speak soon,

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

_*S-C congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
   
Good luck to you Keme as well 2 lines is good and the second will hopefully get stronger 

I'm cautiously optimistic about the sickness may be passing. I've managed 3 full days without it physically happening although I have had a couple of wobbly moments each day. I have a doctor's appt tonight (as luck would have it at my worst time during the day but it was the only time I could get) so we'll see how I get on. Still not got much of a bump and can fit into all my clothes still


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say congrats to S-C! - well done! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.  

Keme - stay positive  - sounds very promising anyway. How many days since your et? 

Barb - Good luck for your scan tomorrow- hope it goes well.

I am still waiting for my results, i am expecting them this week, however, af hasn't shown up yet, so will have to have the OST and AMH tests next month as I am away abroad from tomorrow for a few days. I know she will show tomorrow when I am just about to get on the plane! - typical!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

SC - Many many congrats on your BFP, I'm really pleased for you and your DH.  Hopefully this will be the start of plenty more successful cycles at UCH!

Keme - Things are sounding pretty good for you too.  Stay positive, I'm sure you'll have it confirmed on Thursday  

Barb - Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.  

Crystal - Are you going anywhere nice tomorrow?  It sounds like you and I are having similar tests at UCH, we could even be cycling together.  Let me know when you're next there, I'll look out for you.

Glitter - I'm pleased the sickness is passing.  Hope the doctors appointment goes ok this evening. 

LMG - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I hope you get all the answers to your questions. I'd be interested to know how you get on with the Zita West nutritionist.  On my last cycle I bought her book and DH and I took her multi vitamins.  I'm convinced it helped us achieve 2 blastocysts.  Does / has anyone else taken her vitamins?  Really pleased you're feeling better.  Take care.

Macboo - Glad you had fun in Scotland and enjoyed your friends company.  Good luck with your new fitness regime, I joined a health club last year and feel so much better for it.  Thanks for the info re: stiffing on day 21.  Do you know if it's the norm to do a long protocol at UCH?  I always have but am now keen to find out about the short protocol.

Tilly Toots - Thanks for posting the pictures from Saturday, it's really nice to put a face to a name.

Roozie - 3 babies, wow!  You must be really excited.

Tokii - You started a new job yesterday?  Hope it went well  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Love H x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, hope the 2nd line will stay .... fingers crossed .....

LMG, I am glad that you are feeling better

Glitter, I hope that your sickness is gone forever ...

Tokii, how can you always predict the future correctly for me ??!!!

It's twins !!!!!!! Two lovely heartbeats and all ! both declared viable ! The spotting comes and goes so on top of 3 cyclogest and 1 heparin a day, now I also have to do 2 gestone injections a week. They are intramuscular and the needle is BIG and supposed to be painful. It wasn't painful then when the nurse did it but I can still feel it in my bottom. but who cares, we're expecting twins !!!!!!!! I am superhappy !!!

Question for the preggers: am I right that the nuchal scan has to be organised separately from ACU ? Dr Saab mentioned it today and so my DH thought that they do it but I don't think so, I think I hve to organise it privately at my hospital. Is this right ? Thanks girls !!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Only time for a v brief note but just enough to say..

  
  
  
  
  

Congrats to you all, S-C, Keme and Barbs for all your happy news. Enjoy the celebrations girls, you deserve it.

Back soon for a proper post, but in meantime i hope everyone else here is keeping well,

Rooz xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everybody

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages, it has been so lovely to read them!

First of all, messages back to all of you!

Keme, am thinking of you today and sending you    for tomorrow, I hope you havent been tempted to test again yet?!!  I am waiting for your good news!!

Barb, twins!!!    What brilliant news, I am superhappy for you too!!  It sounds like you are v busy with all your injections, but sounds like UCH are looking after you very well so that you wont have to worry too much for the next few weeks, how are you?

Tizz, how are you doing today?    Stay positive, am sending you lots of   and info for your appt Friday!

LMG, good luck with your appt with Dr Ranieri today, I hope it goes well    - also hope you are feeling much better very soon, you have been through such a hard time.  Re Zita West - I have been seeing her nutritionist (which one are you seeing? I have been working with Mel) - they are really excellent so I hope that appt goes well for you next week (I am seeing them this Friday for a review/update).

HFI - hope you are doing ok... I have been taking Zita supplements plus lots of other stuff on their immune support programme for about 9 months now, based on seeing her nutritionist.  Let me know if you would like any more info.

Crystal - happy holidays!!  I am sorry AF has been stubborn, but hope you have a great time - then you will be refreshed and raring to go when you get back!

TT - your diet plans are really impressive, though I am a bit curious about the high target as you look gorgeous (like everyone else) in your photos at Home House... are you sure you need to lose that much?!  Keep us posted about the VV party plans!

Macboo, how are you?  Sounds like you are being really positive and getting yourself organised, am sending you   and cheering you on!

Tokii thanks for your sweet message, I know you and DH will get there soon, hope you are doing ok  

Rooz - sorry to hear you have had some worries too but so pleased all 3 are doing well... what is your next step?

Hi to everyone on the preggers crew too - Trix, Glitter, Kabby - hope you are doing well!!

Quick update on our news... I am slowly starting to calm down, havent been sleeping as I am still in shock, so went to acupuncture yesterday to help me relax, also the clinic to collect all the next round of drugs!  You will laugh at how we found out - I was too scared to ring the clinic for the results as was sure it was a negative, so we had reserved a holiday to Greece in 2 weeks to cheer ourselves up, we were going to book it as soon as we took the phone call!  Anyway DH was so sure it was negative too that he didnt really register what the nurse was saying, so she had to repeat it twice and said "did you hear me, its positive" - at which point I realised from his face what was happening and bawled for half an hour, and he was dancing!  Not quite how we thought we would react when it happened, but just happy to get the news we have waited for obviously!

Final bit of news on this - they keep telling us we have a "very strong" HcG level, it was over 1000 at day 14pt for 3 day embie.  We have our scan in 3 weeks (seems ages!) so wont know till then if there is more than one in there, but they seem to be hinting that we should be prepared that there might be! - any advice from preggers crew on your HCG levels at that stage would be really welcome!! (Cant believe I am writing that!)

Also its been an even more exciting 48 hours as my sister's waters broke yesterday morning (she got too excited about our news I think) - she is having contractions and hoping it happens today otherwise she will be induced tomorrow.  Please send her lots of   to make it happen today!!

Love to everyone, and thanks so much again!  Better get in the shower now and get to work - oops!
SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Lovely Ladies
Hope you are all well. 

S-C - WOW!!!!! really really pleased for you.         

Keme - Sending you HUGE big    fingers crossed. 

Barbwill - Fantastic!!!!!!      Twins- Am so happy for you, what great news!!! 

Tizz - Sending you lots of    Good luck for your appointment Friday. I was going to be in then but had to reschedule for today, would have been nice to say hello. 

LMG - Hi Honey - hope you are feeling better, I was in Holland, so texted you and got back late last night, I will ring you in the next few days. Just take it easy and look after No 1. x

HFI - How are you? 
Crystal - Hope all is well. 
Tokii - How are you doing? x
Rooze - Hope you are well honey - was thinking of you. Hope all is well xx

Trix - How are you? what have you been up to? Did you have a nice dinner Sat Night? x
Macboo - How are you doing? Hope you are feeling positive xx

Glitter - How is everything with you? x
Keme & Kabby - Hope all is well with you?x

My latest info, I am still bleeding 12 days on, made another follow up appointment with Dr R today and DH is coming in with me. 
Changed it from Friday as DH will be in hospital. Looking forward to having a good honest chat.

Had a mad day yesterday, had a bit of a to do with the security at Schipol Airport when they asked me to remove my jewellery going through the machine. Only realised when I got on the plane (and they wouldn't let me off) that the security lady had not given me back my bracelet that DH had made for me on our wedding day, and she had not even put it through the machine!. Was very upset, when I got home had to call police, security and Lost property and they have not found it. It wouldn't even matter if it was a piece of rope, it is the sentimental value to me. So keeping on with them. But going to see if I can get another one made. I am going to my jewellers today. 
Cannot wait till I go away in October, really want a break away now. hurrah lots of sun, sea and fun. x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all
just a quickie but will prob be back later!
Barb - The nuchal scan is something that you will organise via your ante-natal clinic / midwife / consultant.  We've opted not to have it but that's our personal decision.  PM me if you want to.
S-C - with an hCG of that I think you have more than one on board!!  Mine was 525 or something like that and I have 2, Kabby was over 1000 and also has 2.  Can't remember what Roozie got and she has 3!!!!!!!!!

Have been signed off for another 2 weeks   but if I feel better later on, I can get the Dr to sign me back on - the 2 weeks was to save DH having to work from home and taking me down there again next week.  Cabin fever setting in big time but at least the tx worked so am grateful for that.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Glitter - can't believe what a rough time you are having, its rotten!!  Bet you don't feel like doing much either do you?  Hang in there I'm sure it will pass soon.

S-C        - fantastic news!!!!  They sound like great hcg levels - I was 1374 or something like that on day 13 with blasts and that was twins!

Barb - I had the nuchal scan privately - you have to do it between 11 and 13 weeks.  UCH do offer it privately but my local Bupa did it as well - it was a bit nerve wracking but the benefit was the scan was really, really detailed so we both got a great look at the beanies!

tilly - loved the picies and it looks like you had a lovely day on Saturday - was so sorry to miss it.  Glad you are feeling better.  Thanks for your wishes for my grandma - she's looking great and doing really well.  At 87 she says she is now hanging on for her twin g-grandchildren!!

Keme - fab news about your line, I'm waiting here with baited breath and hoping that you get a strong positive result.   

LMG - one of my best friends and her DH had appt with ZW nutrionist and against all odds fell pregnant first time on IUI very recently - she swears it was their advice that got them there!

Hope everyone else is well, Tokii, Macboo, Roozie, Crystal, HFI - sorry if I've missed anyone.

Started my ante-natal yoga this week, was great though the other new starter with me was 18 weeks and flat as a board whilst I have a big basketball shoved up my jumper!!  Did think my energy was back as I've been walking, swimming and doing aquafit but the last couple of days I've been shattered again!!  Managed to squeeze onto NCT classes this week as well - ridiculously busy here in Herts!  Already booked up in Jan!

Right off to work unfortunately today so better get off!!!

xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Gosh, can't belive what a busy morning already!

S-C ....woo hoo!!! sounds like there could be double trouble ahead!!!  I haven't yet seen the nutritionist (had to cancel post op), but plan to see them in the next few weeks.  That was interesting they treated you for immune support...def something i want to look into.  Sending your sisters    for the birth today!!!

Barb - Congratulations on the twins!!!!  Sounds like the joy of medication continues as strongly as ever...but i am sure you will somehow cope with them...even if you loose all feeling on your bottom!

Keme - Fingers crossed for you for tom.  Remember positive thoughts and all that.  Sending you lots of   !

Glitter - Sorry to hear you have been signed off again.  As frustrating as it is to be at home....you are probably in the best place.  

How are the rest of you?  I have just spoken to Tilly and freakily her appt is straight after mine with Dr R this afternoon.  I hope he is ready for both of us in an hour with a list of all questions!!!!

Speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Kabby,

How did i miss you off my last post?!?! 

Thanks for the Zita West tips, it is really reassuring and makes me feel even more confident that i am making the right move.

Sounds like you had fun at your Ante Natal yoga!!!  My sister was in the same position as you when she was doing hers...she said she felt like a house next to the newly pregnant lady!!!

LMG
XXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C, your pregnancy hormone level sounds very high indeed ... it's basically more than double what mine was (mine was 900 on day 18 for the embies, and at that early stage it doubles every day!), and I have twins ! So  I predict twins for you girl !!!!!

Keme, is tomorrow your official test day ? At this point a good urine test such as firstresponse or clearblue should be quite conclusive although you never know for sure until the official test day ... fingers crossed for you, good luck !!!!!!

My bottom is now very sore after yesterday's gestone injection: where the big lump is the skin is really red and is starting to go blue all around ... and because it's in the muscle every time I go up the stairs it really hurts ! no comparison with the clexane injections which now feel very pleasant in comparison ! I take my hat off for all those girls who take daily gestone injections ! You are tough girls !


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Helloooo,

S-C, great news on the HCG levels - better too high than too low! FYI, mine was 2900 on day 21 post GIFT which would equate to about day 18/19 post a normal ET. So, if you reckon on levels doubling every 2 days from day 14 when you were tested, to day 21 when mine was done, you'd potentially be at around my level too! So multiples for you i think!!! No, but seriously, one of the nurses at UCH told me it can be a real red herring and there's not always a correlation, tho' it's obviously got to be on the cards that you have two making themsleves at home there!

Barb - yes, nuchals are organised by your local hosp. if you want them to be - we've been offered them by our NHS hospital where i'd be having them and will probably do that. (tho' we kind of know already that they look ok as the specilaist we saw last week cast an eye over them)

Glitter... sorry you're so poorly, i hadn't realised. Are you really really green at the mo then? That must be awful, i can only just about cope with my level of it and am only actually being sick about once a day. Hope it starts to subside v soon....

Tilly - sorry to hear about your airport episode - you must feel really angry. I hope you can still manage to track it down..? Good luck for your follow up too, and here's hoping the bleeding sorts itself out v soon and you can get back to normal. A hol sounds just the ticket, you deserve one!  .

Kabby, glad you're well - you're absolutely right about those NCT classes, i've been advised to get on and book, esp. if we're looking at an early labour. They sound v worthwhile -  the standard NHS classes are really brief in comparison and not so much use i don't think.

Good luck too to LMG and Tizz for your appt's this week. I hope Dr. R/Dr. S can make you feel +ve about your next steps and that you get some useful answers.

Hugs to everyone else, esp. Keme of course for tomorrow....

Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Roozie,
Good to hear you're doing ok.  I'm now at my worst point during the day so taking care not to move very far and staying upstairs!  After reading Kabby's post, I got on to sort out NCT courses as well and am sorted out.  I'll be with people with EDDs of 10-28th Feb as the lady said with twins is likely to be earlier than my EDD so we'll be prepared.
I got a call back from the PCT re NHS classes.  At present, the only twin one starts in 2 weeks time (bit early for me) plus its women only    Has my brain gone to mush as I don't get this reasoning? I do not want to be on my own (I have no female relatives within 60 odd miles) and I want DH to be there - is this unreasonable??


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well, sent you all messages earlier and hope you are all well. 

Just a quick update......
This is so bizarre, spoke with LMG and we met up after our individual appointments with Dr R, with barrages of questions and went for a quick drink which ended up being a lovely girly chat, fresh apple crush, olives and soft bread with balsamic vinegar yum yum at Acorn House, thank you for the tip ladies, it was lovely. We had a great chat and put the world to rights, and it looks like we will both be going through the next stage around similar times, so really quite excited. 

This next time Oct / Nov - I have to have Gestone injections which I have just read from Barbwill look like they hurt! So I am going to go and get some EMLA cream in BIG supply in advance with some Arnica Gel!  

It is quite nice as I am going to be primulot and sniffing whilst I am in Brazil, then on return at next stage Progynova, Gestone   & Clexane.  
If after 2ww it is positive, then Progynova and Gestone till week 12!!!! OMG!!!!!!! Has anyone else done this? 

I am actually getting excited again and rather relieved I don't have to do EC for this one again. Yipeee  
Sending you all lots of positive wishes. 
TT xx

LMG - Wishing you all the very best Darling, I know you are doing all the right things and you now have a full plan of action, you are on a roll!! Keep yourself positive and wouldn't it be funny if it all went according to plan - we would both be testing on our birthdays! 
I think I may need to think St Moritz for new year or we just drive there, not flying over Christmas now either way!!! Hurrah!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Congratulations again to our latest mum to be!!!  S-C 3 weeks will fly by with all the excitement doing the rounds with you at the moment. Keme, hoping the first one was an early indicator of things to come.

Tilly and Barb can I ask why you have been prescribed the gestone, how does it differ from cyclogest? Just trying to think of all possibles for my problematic womb   Tilly glad you are starting to look forward to things again!

Sorry not much posting from me, not sure where all my time is going - it feels like sand trickling through my fingers!
The appt Friday is not connected to ACU but is part of my fertility issues, thanks for the well wishes.  Thanks also for the lovely PMs - I will reply individually soon. 

Tizz x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tizz, I was prescribed 2 gestone injections a week on top of 3 cyclogest pessaries a day after I started spotting at 6weeks+2days. I must say that today for the first time I didn't have any spotting so maybe the gestone injection yesterday did the trick.

Tilly, with the ONE gestone injection I had so far (done by the nurse at the clinic) the injection itself was not painful at all. The problem is that at least in my case this caused a significant lump in the muscle, the skin is red and starting to go all colours of the rainbow, and it hurts when I sit too close to it or when I go up stairs or walk. Do you think that the EMLA cream or arnica gel would help for something like this ? I've never used them so would like to know more. It's not a massive pain but it must become quite uncomfortable with daily injections IF my experience with the first injection is the norm, which I am not sure about.  It starts to feel a bit better tonight. Sorry I didn't want to scare you, when I wrote about it no one else here was on it so didn't think it would worry people ... but you are a strong girl and I know that you are prepared to go through quite a lot for your little frosties! One thing is that probably your DH will have to do them.
I am glad you liked Acorn House, really recommended also for a proper meal. We went back there after our scan yesterday and had lovely ribollita soup, the wonderful ravioli again, and a massive plate of tagliatelle with Scottish girolles mushrooms ... mmmhhh


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Why all this talk about food. I ahd dinner some hours ago and u guys are making me ravenous again.
Talking about food, TT why do u have to lose 2 stones, u look gorgeous from the pics.   . Seriously u do.

Barbwill, I knew it, i knew it. A cheque will be alright my dear, cash won't do as I don't trust Royal Mail    Maybe during TT's VV party, u guys can pay me and I can read ur palms for u lot.   

SC, rooting for those twinnies for u.

Keme, Goodluck with testing tomorow. Don't worry it's positive already and it won't change babes.

LMG, what was ur appt for, is it to start the tx.

TT, how sad about loosing ur stuff at the airport? 

Crystal, HFi, have u both ur result from OST. AF came quite late for me as well, 5 days late after sniffing, so it's nothing to worry about and besides I was so stressed then cos I ahd just moved.

Why all these madness about Zita West nutrition programme? Anyway what's about. Is it like being on a strict diet or what.

Glitter, poor u. How r u feeling? Any better. I'm sure DH must be taking good care of u.

I don't know when i'll be cycling next, this job won't give me that flexibility as I teach and just qualified as well although will give me the flexibility after having the beans. It's just finding the time for all the scans. I was thinking Oct but don't know right now cos TTC naturally is doing my head in, don't even know when I ovulate. I've checked no Cervical fluid(TMI), it's even worst now than when i started off. I'm just getting thrush on and off and I suffer real bad. All i feel is pain in my left tummy, could be my left ovaries, they sure made it work last time I think once u've cycled there is just no going back.

And question for u preggers crew? Did u lot do anything different before cycling. I' starting to think, I never made the effort, spirulina was so horrible, i prob took for a week religiously when sniffing. All it ook was pregnacare, maybe I should have put in that effort.

Tokii.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Tokii,
Hope you are feeling ok and the new job is taking your mind off things a little.  I know its frustrating but it may be worth letting your body calm down a bit and keep a record of when AF starts and how long for so you can see if there is a pattern.

I didn't actually do much before the TX.  I had been put on low Gi to sort out my PCOS (turned out not to be an IF factor after all!) and to ensure that I minimised the risk of gestational diabetes if we did get lucky and that started mid Jan this year.  I didn't take any multi vits at all prior since I had a very balanced diet rigourously checked by a dietician specialising in PCOS.  I started with the folic acid and Sanatogen multi vits / Omega 3 just before EC.  

Good luck with your next steps and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme .... thinking of you very intensely today girl ...... fingers crossed ....

Tokii, I didn't do anything special to prepare for IVF. I did acupuncture from before my first IVF until after my first frozen embryo transfer and I didn't find it helpful. I had one session of reflexology before my last frozen embryo transfer (2 good blastos) and it failed. At that point I just had to accept that at least in my case complementary therapies don't help me physically and don't help me psychologically either. About vitamins, I think that if you have a balanced diet you don't need anything extra apart from folic acid (400 mcg). The only important change of lifestyle that can improve fertility is to quit smoking, for both partners. And Dr R checked that my DH was not drinking too much caffeine. That's all that is proven to really help. All the other things, if you feel that they assist you through the cycle and you have the money to pay for them, it is a good idea to try them but otherwise personally I felt very liberated when I put all my faith just in traditional medicine. It is very personal though, I know many people who swear that acupuncture got them pg when they did IVF. So it is a very very personal choice.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

This is just a quick one from me.

Keme - Been thinking of you all day today....i hope everything has gone well.   

I had my appt yesterday with Dr R.  Very funny as i am sure Tilly (who was immediately after me) both bombarded him with lots of questions!  We have a plan going forward...which i a big relief.  I asked him to postpone treatment for another 3 months, as i do not feel ready, and he was happy with that.  So, looks like i will start in Nov when AF arrives, by taking the pill first.  What they are going to do is drain the fluid in my tube at egg collection (which comes with a high risk of pelvic infection again!!), and have me on antibiotics throughout the next treatment.  Also, he wants me to go on some steroids "Dexometosol??" for the first 2 weeks to help my ovaries produce good quality eggs - something about reducing inflammation??  Have any of you heard of this...or been on the same?  I would love to know, as i thought steroids were used to treat immunological issues as well.  I am also going to start with baby aspirin from the beginning as well.  So, i am all set now for Nov!!!

Really am feeling a bit excited again about the next treatment....sick i know!

Toki - I have decided to go and see a nutritionist at Zita West as i don't really understand a lot about my diet and really wanted someone to tailor something for me.  Also, in the two fertility books i have read, they both say that endometriosis is caused by too much estrogen in your body...which also comes from foods....so i just want to get it right.  I have taken the view, that this time i going to try and do as much as i physically can to ensure that my body is the right environment for making and housing babies.  Therefore, for the last 3 months i have been having acupuncture...and my cycle has become a bit shorter and lighter since seeing her.  Plus, i am also taking pregnacare, a homeopathic remedy and about to see the nutritionist as well.  As Barb said though - it is something that i really personal...and i am probably a bit of a control freak....this way i feel like i am doing the most i possibly can.

Anyway, enough of a ramble from me.  

Tizz - just wanted to wish you luck for your appt tom!

More personals from me tomorrow.

Lots of love to the rest of you.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Lovelies,

Just a v quick one to say -still no answer one way or the other.   Line is still really really feint (Iwas hoping it might get stronger) and when I did the digital it flashed up "pregnant" for less than a minute, then disappeared - the result is meant to stay for 24 hours! 

I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow, so hopefully we'll get an answer. I am beginning to think it might have worked, but daren't get my hopes too high   

Moral of the story - I need the       !

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. I'm not sure where else I could let the crazies out!   

Love Em x


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a very quick post but Keme hope you get that positive result with your blood test this morning. How frustrating for you and your DH for it not to be confirmed with the HPT. Thinking of you lots.xxxxx

Will do a longer post later as preparing for a group of girlfriends descending on me from Edinburgh for the weekend!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Keme - here's keeping everything crossed for you.  Just stay positive!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG!  I just did the longest post (and thats saying something for me!) and the website lost it - arggghh!  Will have to try to rewrite quickly as should be working!!

Keme, we are all with you today.  I PMed you with lots of   last night but here is some more this morning   .  Hope to hear good news very soon!

Tizz, good luck with  your appt today!  Hope you get lots of useful info to help you put your big plan for success together!  

TT and LMG - great to hear you both had good appts and you have your plans of action in place... and you had a great lunch too!!  LMG - I have been on prednisolone steroids through this cycle for immune issues, they seem to be the most common ones.  I havent heard of yours but hopefully you can find more on this website - and its great UCH are tailoring everything so well again!  Good luck to both of you for this autumn, its very exciting!   

Tokii - I think everyone else is right, preparation for IVF is a very personal choice.  For me, because of my M.E. condition, I knew I probably wasnt as healthy as I could be and this could affect my chances, so I did a huge amount of holistic stuff (this tends to be the way I deal with my other condition too)... acupuncture, lots of nutrition work and supplements, plus a bit of hypnotherapy.  Also I didnt want to end up doing 3 failed cycles and wondering if I could have done more.  I would say, to help your decision, just start with yourself - if there is anything you worry/wonder about then get lots of info on  it and then decide if you want to do anything about it.  Do PM me if you would like more info, but good luck whatever you decide to do! 

Kabby, sounds like you are being very healthy and active and enjoying your pregnancy! - even if you are dealing with unnaturally thin people at yoga!  

Barb, ouch!  Those injections sound really sore, I am glad I am just doing clexane!  Hope everything else is going well now!

Rooz, how are you and your beans?

Glitter, sorry to hear you are so poorly, hope it soon changes.  BTW I dont think you are being unreasonable wanting DH at classes with you, hope you can get it sorted out!

Hi to Macboo, Trix, HFI and everyone else...

Quick  update here - my sis had a beautiful baby boy!  They are both doing well and went home last night, we are going to visit tomorrow and I cant wait!  I really need to get some sleep though, I still havent managed more than 4 hours a night which cant be good!  DH and I just keep thinking about the twins option - thanks for all your advice everyone! - so we cant wait for the scan in 3 weeks so we can work out what to do next!

Hope you all have great Fridays! 

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, fingers massively crossed for you that the blood test will confirm the pregnancy ..... I so hope it for you and DH ....

LMG, I had the low-dose cortisone (steroid) dexamethasone (can't remember the exact spelling) during my stimming. Dr R said that in my case it would help because of my tendency to polycystic ovaries. I was a bit worried about taking steroids but it's a very very very low dose (1mg a day) and it's only taken up until EC. And I also had baby aspirin. I actually bought cardioaspirin which is the same dose but with something added to protect the stomach for the side effects of aspirin. you can get it off the shelf in any supermarket. I really hope that your next cycle will be successful for you!

S-C, congratulations on your new nephew !!! And take care of yourself in these first important weeks. The lack of sleep apparently doesn't harm the embryos but do catch up whenever you can. I still can't sleep well at night, haven't had a single good night since I did the test but I nap during the day and a lot at weekends.

McBoo, you have such an hectic social life ! It's wonderful ! We haven't met many new friends since we left London and moved to the countryside because of my new job and really miss having lots of people to see all the time ....

I am fine, the spotting seems to have stopped after the first gestone injection so at least it works ! I feel very relaxed now, the belly starts to show a bit but only when I am naked really so still managing to keep the news from spreading too quickly.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hola,

I'm trying to avoid doing any work this morning so catching up on all my posts!!!

Barb - good news (and a relief) your spotting has stopped.  I've not slept a proper night through since I fell pregnant - its apparently to do with progesterone, it disturbs your sleep but also i have to get up twice in the night to pee - and I've never done that, I try to do it with my eyes closed so I don't wake myself up but get a bit worried one night I'm going to fall down the stairs!!!

S-C - great news about your nephew!!! Glad you are feeling well.  I am trying to stay active, partly because i think its good for me and the beanies but also I'm pretty sure that in a couple of months or so my desire to be active will dissappear to I'm trying to get it all in now!!  The yoga is great - 40 mins of it is relaxation and breathing which I'm not going to complain about!!

Keme - really thinking of you today and hope sooooooo much that the result is positive

Macboo - enjoy your weekend!!!!!!

LMG - sounds like you had a great session with Dr R and are ready and armed to get back on the wagon so to speak again!

Tokii - I do think that getting yourself as prepared as possible for tx can help - I agree its a very personal thing but I think if you believe it would help pyschologically then do it.  I found it gave me a degree of control in a very unpredictable and emotional situation.  I followed ZW detox diet for about 3 weeks prior to tx and started on her supplements, I gave up alcohol and coffee, did lots of walking and yoga and started acupuncture.  I took the spriulina tablets (I hated it any other way) and ate a high protein diet during tx.  Who knows if it helped but I felt a lot better!!!!  I do believe my acu on either side of transfer did help!

Sorry if I've missed anyone - hope you are enjoying the sun!!
xx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Keme - Lots and lots of   for your blood test today.  I'm feeling confident they will confirm a BFP.  Thinking of you.

LMG - I'm so pleased you have a plan for tx in Nov.  It appears you and Barb both took steriods and baby aspirin during your cycles.  I have been speaking to S-C about these and feel pretty certain they will help me with my immune and blood issues.  Not sure if I do have blood issues but my thrombophilia test came back and one of the entries is POSITIVE.  I will take the details to UCH next week and see what it means.  I'm also going to see a ZW nutritionist, maybe we can compare notes    It makes complete sense that you're excited about your tx in Nov, have lots of fun and treat yourself over the next few months.

Tizz - Hope your appointment goes well today, let us know how you get on.  

Macboo - Sounds like you have a fab weekend lined up.  What girlie plans do you have for your Edinburgh gals?

TT - The decription of your lunch with LMG sounded lovely, I'll definitely have to pay a visit    Really pleased you have a plan to start tx in Oct / Nov.  In the meantime you're off to Brazil?  How lovely.  Have you heard back from the airport re: your bracelet?  I really hope you get it back.

Barbwill - Really pleased your spotting has stopped, does that mean you can stop the injections?

SC - Thank you so much for the info you PM'd to me.  Have a fab time in Brighton and give Alfie plenty of cuddles!

LLJ - Thanks for the nutritionist info.  It was nice to "meet up".

Glitter - Really sorry to hear you're still unwell, is there anything you can take for it?  I hope you've sorted out the NHS classes, it's not at all unreasonable you would want your DH to be there with you.

Tokii - I've received the results from my hormone blood tests but not my OST as I didn't have it done in the end, they discovered a cyst so put me on the pill for 3 weeks.  I am now waiting for my period to arrive so I can book in on day 3, hopefully I'll be able to have the OST done then.  Sorry to hear you've been having tummy pains, I really can sympathise with you.  My endo and cysts can cause me loads of pain - have you tried a hot water bottle / wheat bag...............works EVERYTHING for me!  I really hope you're feeling better soon.

Kabby - Hope you are feeling ok.  I noticed you are from Herts (me too).  Have you ever been on the Herts thread before?  Glitter is on there as well.  We meet up every few months, it would be lovely to meet you.

Hi to Crystal, Trix, Tilly and anyone else I might have missed.  Hope you are all well.

I have a quick question.  I called UCH to ask if my period arrives today, should I come in on Sunday (day 3) for my OST.  I was told that if a period doesn't arrive before 2pm, then the next day would be classed as day 1.  Does that sound right?  Justed wanted to check with you "ladies in the know"  

Have a great weekend, the weather is supposed to be quite nice..................at last  

Love H x


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi HFI,
Yes, if AF arrives after 2pm then it is classed as starting the next day as they want full on for dates.  Mine were a pain as they'd stop and start.  I had to rearrange my OST twice because of that!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

I am really stressed so hope you dont mind me posting for reassurance!  After my post this morning, I discovered some brown blood which isnt very much but is definitely there!  I know this is really common and could be the beans getting comfortable, but thought it would happen later on rather than so early, so had a panic and called the hospital, but you can only leave messages for nurses to ring you back after 2pm!  I told the receptionist and she said she couldnt do anything apart from put me thru to the answerphone again which I think is really rubbish!  Anyway I left a message at 10 and am still waiting for their call.

I think this prob means I need to stay home and rest all weekend too, rather than go see my sister in Brighton - which is really frustrating.  I am hoping that if DH drives and I just rest in the car then sit on her sofa I would be ok, but Zita West advice is to stay home. 

Sorry to post such a stressed message but I would really appreciate any advice!  Barb, I know you have had this recently but did it start so early?  And how about the rest of the preggers crew? And did you just do the extra progesterone or did you stay home too?

Thanks

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C, I am sorry you have to have the stress of spotting ... it's horrible isn't it ? My spotting lasted for the whole of week 6, but I am not sure if there is any meaning in when it happens. Every person seems to have it at a different time. The important questions are: do you have cramps ? Is it not red ? If you don't have cramps and it's brown, then your clinic will reassure you and all they can do is to scan you a bit before but you have to wait until week 6 to be able to see something in the scan I think ... and they might increase the progesterone. That's all one can do really ... and then it's fingers crossed that it doesn't mean anything .... if you don't have cramps and it's brown in the great majority of cases it is nothing to worry about, as you read in the answer to my panic attacks last week !


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply Barb.  Clinic said not to worry as it was brown, but now there is some pink too (sorry tmi) - but she still said not to worry.  I am just gonna lie down on the sofa for a while and try not to think about it...  have been reading loads on the site about it and I know its really common but cant help being panicky that its all over already.

Sorry again for the stressy posts, hope everyone else is ok

SCXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey S-C,

Just seen your post - stay calm, i know it's hard but it really does sound as though this is quite normal. As Barb said, it can happen at any stage and i don't think that sooner is any more sinister than later if that makes sense. I have pretty much continued to spot from week 7 (now wk 12) and on one occasion (you may remember me posting this..) i had v bad cramps fro about 5 hours followed by quite a significant anount of light pinkish blood (when i wiped - it soaked a couple of whole tissues - sorry if tmi but i hope this will reassure you) - even that was nothing bad. So don't panick, even if you do have some cramping - 'cos that can be meaningless too. I hope that reassures you a little bit - otherwise, if it continue on into next week, perhaps arrange an earlier scan - & hopefully you'll have peace of mind v soon one way or the other.   

Back later for more of a hello. Keme - thinking of you today especially. xx  

Rooz xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

S-C, I agree with Roozie, only though, if you do get cramps or red spotting do not delay calling your clinic as ACU  expressively told me to call them in these instances. Most likely this is nothing girl, just a lot of worry for you. I found that the first day I had it was the worst, but then it should get better.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks again Barb and Rooz ... it seems to have reduced, so I am a bit calmer.  I'm going to stay home and rest tomorrow rather than see my sis, am really sad not to go but she insisted i should stay home too.  If all is ok tomorrow we might drive down on Sunday.... but I might stay off work for a bit... not sure if I'm overreacting though - did you two stay home and off work?

Thanks again very much for keeping me sane!

Keme am hoping you had good news today   

SCXX


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 

S-C - Make sure you take it easy and don't overdo it, sounds like you have had a lot going on, sending you big hugs honey. Rest up. 

Keme - how did you get on? have been thinking of you. 

Barbwill - How are things with you? EMLA cream definitely works. I was advised these Gestone injections have to be muscular, so it is likely to be more painful, EMLA cream can be ordered off the internet, and bascially works by applying around 60mins before in a globule of cream (don't spread it in) and then applying a special thin plastic coating. It totally numbs the area and is less painful. The arnica gel is just fantastic and helps bruising. 

Glitter - hope you are managing well and looking after bump. 

Rooze - Hope all is well with you, I did PM you. x

Tizz - Thankyou for your PM, sending you big hugs and thinking of you. I was advised that I will need Gestone and Cyclogest, so am not sure, I think I should have asked more questions. When I find out I will let you know for sure. xxx

Tokii - How are you honey? Looking forward to meeting you soon. You are so lovely, thank you for your message, I need to lose some weight as I have put on a lot and don't feel right with carrying it around. I have a 'duck' bum and can balance things on it, and really want to get into some nice clothes. Tokii, why don't you try Solgar - Pre Natal - it is really good? I sympathise with you re the job inflexibility, I can't even tell my work. If you start again in Oct, we will be cycle buddies. Wishing you all the best honey. 

HFI - Good luck with the OST. Yes that is right re the period - if you get it after 4pm normally they advise to count it as the next day. fingers crossed for you x

LLJ - How are you getting on? Hope you are feeling better and have you tackled the ginger creams yet? Thinking of you x

Trix - How are you? hope you had a good dinner. Thinking of you and hope you are looking after bump x

LMG - Hi honey, so lovely to see you the other day. Thank you so much for your texts, hope all is well.  I am off to see his majesty - DH shortly. demanding or what when they are sick! 
Have you planned another trip to ZW? 
Remind me to give you that stuff next time I see you - Solgar. x

Macboo - How are you? What fun do you have planned? 

Kabby - How are you doing honey? 

Crystal - how are things with you? what's the next step for you?

Well latest from me, DH went into hospital for his surgery yesterday. He spent 4 hours in there and they removed 1 large stone, there are three others but luckily they said that they would not need to remove the kidney, so we are both very very pleased. He will need another operation in about 8 months time, but am really happy.
He already has me running around and is amusing the nurses to no end. One of them seems to have a soft spot for him and he has her wrapped around his finger, he is so funny. 
He came out of surgery and coming round after the anasthetic said ' I'd love a G&T please'. I don't quite think he realised what was going on. Off to see him in half an hour, then coming home to do some tidying. Found a lovely cleaner, so all set for next week. 
They never found my bracelet, I was really upset but I will be fine, I am going to get another one made. 
Anyway, take care, love to everyone
TT
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

***FRIDAY 2ND NOVEMBER  7PM VIRGIN VIE HOMEWARE,  MAKEUP, JEWELLERY & CHRISTMAS PARTY***

Hi Ladies

Just to let you all know that the party is officially booked, Friday 2nd November 7pm. 
Address: I will PM you once you confirm you can attend. 
*Time: *  7pm 
Contact:  I will private mail you once you confirm you can attend. 
Nearest tube:  London Bridge on the Jubilee or Northern line. 
Directions:
*By Taxi: - * Get the driver to take you to the end of CURLEW Street facing the river. You will then see a cobbled street to your left and the Bengal Clipper on the left of the cobbled street (this is Shad Thames). 
opposite the Bengal Clipper is an alcove with frosted glass and Core 1 with a plaque outside on the wall. In the alcove, press 123 call and we will open the doors, then walk through and take the elavator to the 7th Floor, and we will be there on the right.

*By Tube: - * (I would suggest taxi once you come out of the station if you don't like walking). 
Come out of the 'Tooley Street' entrance, and cross the road to Hays Galleria (shopping centre). Walk through to the other side through the shopping centre and turn right, (the Thames river will be on your left) you will pass a pub on your right, walk all the way down passing HMS Belfast on your left, then walk straight all the way, under Tower Bridge onto a cobbled street, (this is Shad Thames). Keep walking down past Pizza Express on your right, and Zizzi's, and on your left pass Le Pont De La Tour wine shop. On your left you will see a Bread sign (just before this) you will see a blue plaque on the wall and an alcove, opposite the Bengal Clipper, the alcove has frosted glass and Core 1 on it. In the alcove, press 123 call and we will open the doors, then walk through and take the elavator to the 7th Floor, and we will be there on the right.

*Please advise:*
I will need to have a list of everyone who is coming please, so please can you Private Mail me so I can keep track of who wants to come and send you exact address etc.

Many thanks 
TT
Xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, I am thinking of you and I am a bit concerned ... it must have been very hard to be in an inbetween situation for days and I really hope that with one or two blood tests it will become clear that you are pregnant. Fingers crossed.

Tilly, from how you describe it I am not sure if the EMLA cream would help me since I don't feel any pain at the moment of the injection. It's only several hours later that the muscle feels a bit sore for a while. It doesn't last for more than one day though. Something that help with bruises like the arnica gel might be more useful. It could also be that it is worse on me because I am taking heparin which might increase the chance of bruising.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Well sorry again for the stressy posts yesterday, all is clear today and I am just about calm! - thanks again to Barb, Rooz and Tizz!  Have been having a very lazy day so I can go see my sister and new baby tomorrow... then will make sure I have a very easy week at work.  

Keme, thinking of you and hoping all is well   

TT, am so glad your hubby's op went well, great news! - must be a great relief for you both now that is has been done and to know all is well... sounds like he will be keeping you busy looking after him for a while though - you will be the one needing the G and Ts!    So sorry too about your bracelet, but I am glad you are planning to get another one made...  it will be twice as special as the first one now!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having good weekends

SCXX


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a grand weekend.

S-C I asked my acupuncturist about the spotting when I saw her yesterady.  She is a qualified midwife and health visitor too -  she said some ladies can even have a full period when the beanies are embedding.  She said you should err on side of caution if there is cramping, ie call clinic.  She also said to take it easy and treat yourself as 'fragile' for the first 3 months - which is something I know you have a handle on already.  I think panicking is an entirely natural reaction but hopefully it wont be so startling  if it happens again. xx

Tilly - I would like to come 2nd Nov, all things being well, please pencil me in?  Glad hubbies op sounds well - his hospital antics remind me of a cheekie Sid James in Carry on Doctor!!   Glad there are smiles at this time!

Keme - Really feeling for you and what happened this week, hope you are doing ok.

Macboo - thanks for PM, word of warning, the earliest appointment I could get with Zita was three weeks away.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tilly, Tokki, Macboo, LMG - I hope yopu are all feeling positive about the next chapter on the fertiliity journey.  Hope I havent missed anyone.  Looks like we are divided into 2 camps, one cycling Oct/Nov and one deferring to next year.  Here's hoping for us   

Anyway, nothing more to report from me otbehr than I almost burst into tears on FRiday when I turned up for my appointment to find the specialist I had wanted to see was not there!  Argggh.  Rightly or wrongly I've booked another and hope its 2nd time lucky!


Tizz x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
  
I hope you all had a wonderful weekend...in the sunshine??

S-C , how are you now?  I wonder if you managed to go and see your sis and your new nephew?  I hope the spotting has gone, but as all the preggers crew have given you such wonderful advice i am sure you are more relaxed now!  Once, i have tried to figure out how i upload pics from my phone, i shall upload some of my nephew and we can coo over yours and mine together!

Tilly - Sorry i missed you yesterday.  Ha ha...what a funny story about you tucking into the food in the waiting room...when it wasn't for you!!  I hope DH is well.  I shall put the 2nd Nov in my diary...so count me in.

Keme - I hope you are well, i have PM'd you.xxx

Mac & Tizz - how are you both?  I noticed you were also talking about ZW.  Can i ask what you are going to see her for...and if it is ZW personally?  The reason i ask is that i am off to see the nutritionist there on Tues and did not have to wait for an appt.

Barb - How are you?  Sounds like these Gestone injections are a real nightmare!  Still, small price to pay for the big rewards!

Glitter - How are you?  Still feeling the whole day sickness  

Roozie and Trix - how are you both?  Hope the bumps are blossoming well!

Toki - I hope you had a good weekend, Am i right in thinking you are planning on starting again Next year?  when is your next appt with the consultant that was not there on Fri??

HFI and Crystal - i hope you are both well.  When are your OST's?  Sounds like you will both be starting really soon.  

Kabby and LLJ - how are you both....and anyone else i have missed.

I am well, feel so much better than i did last week. I am now off the antibiotics and have not had any pain since Friday...touch wood!  I am still off next week, so going to use the time to potter around the house and get on top of the garden!

Really feel like AF may be coming soon, as very emotional and teary.  The thing is that i normally have a 40 day cycle and i am just coming up to day 25...if it does come earlier...i know that my homeopathic remedy has worked as the main aim was to make my cycle shorter.  Scary how all this works!!

Anyway, speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

LMG,  Im going for a consult with Zita just to get an overview of where she thinks I should concentrate my efforts - I think it will lead to me being on a nutritional programme too.  Good luck!

T xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for all your messages and PMs; sorry to go AWOL. Unfortunately we still don't have an answer just yet as my hcg levels were very low. I wasn't all that surprised because the line was still so shaky, but I really did hope that we would get a conclusive answer. DH and I went away for the weekend, hence no messages - an attempt at distraction! 

I haven't had time to catch up with all your news, so sorry no personals, but didn't want to not say anything for another day. I'm going in for another blood test tomorrow, so with any luck that will show my hcg levels have risen. Can't say I'm holding out too much hope as the spotting I've had all week has been much heavier today   

You guys are amazing - knowing you are here and understand all the highs and lows makes such a difference.   

Love Em x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Keme, here is me wishing u Good Luck tomorrow and praying ur hcg levels would have doubled.   

LMG, no u got me missed up with tizzywizz, i had my follow up cons. long time ago. 

TT, i'm in this time. 

SC, Congratulations re your nephew. More addition in 9 months time. Thank God spotting has stopped, i read somewhere u get more of that whem pregnant with more than one baby. 

Hello everyone else, i have to go to bed. Hope everyone has a fabulous week.

Tokii.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Apologies for non-posting but have had one of those busy weeks when I logged in to have a quick look, but didn't have time to post. So here goes.......sorry if I miss anyone


Tilly - Thanks for organising the get togeather last Saturday. What a lovely place and great company. Please include me for the Virgin Vie party on 2nd November. Look forward to seeing you again. Sounds like you're on for a drug frenzy when they start you off again - better have a good rest at that Brazilian wedding! Glad your DH has had a good stay in hospital and that his op went well - bet your house is super tidy now.

Keme - Good luck for some strong HCG levels today sending you lots of    

LMG - never thought I'd be saying hope your AF comes soon..... homeopathy is amazing. When I was in China I used to see a Chinese medicine doctor who put me on herbs for balance and energy - they were amazing (tasted and looked like ditch water mind!). Glad you've got some more time off to recover and are taking it easy.

S-C - glad you have calmed down and that the embies are bedding in. This spotting business is a pain in the neck. Hope you had a lovely time with your nephew.

Thanks to Roozie and Barbwill as your spotting answers have calmed me.... I sometimes get a tiny bit in the mornings and was starting to panic, but I think it's down to overenthusiastic application of the cyclogest pessary, which I finish tomorrow. Thank you ladies.

HFI - Sounds like you're on your way. Good luck with all the sniffing, swallowing & jabbing.

Hi to Barbwill, Roozie, kabby, Macboo, tokii & tizzy. Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.

I head in to see the consultant at Woking tomorrow then 12 week scan on Friday.

Love to all,

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Keme - Just a quick one to wish you super     for today!

Keeping everything crossed really tight!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone


Hi LMG - I want to know if ZW can assist in getting my hormone levels for  FSH, AMH and LH from borderline back to normal. If this includes changing my diet then I will be happy to loose a few pounds too. I know I could just buy her book but I won't follow it as I'm too lazy and need the guidance. I think like Tizzy, as well that a getting an overview from an alternative source, it will give me something to focus on and feel like I'm doing something positive. I'm seeing Dr R today so will ask his opinion on the matter. It sounds like you do a lot of this stuff already with the London Acupuncture Centre and the nutritionist you see. I imagine that ZW will be expensive but suppose it's a one stop shop. Sounds like Dr R has a plan going forward for you which is really good and I think you're doing the right thing getting into good physical and mental health before you attempt your next cycle.

S-C I'm glad you got lots of reassurance from the girls regarding the spotting. It must have been worrying for you but it does sound like implantation bleeding. Congratulations on your nephew too!

Tilly Toots – glad to hear your DH is recovering from his operation. Sounds like he has been keeping the nurses on their toes! That’s a terrible sorry about your bracelet. 

Keme - thinking of you lots....good for you and your DH disappearing for a couple of days. I hope you had a lovely time and managed to take your mind of the HCG levels. Good luck for your blood test today.

Trixster – Good luck with your consultant today and your 12 week scan. Time seems to be passing very quickly!

Tizzy Wizz, Thanks for the warning about ZW. Have you made an appt?  How frustrating for you last Friday. Lets hope the consultant is there for you next time.

Barbwill, poor you, regarding these genstone injections. Hope you are not too battered and bruised. I am so pleased that the second beanie caught up and all is well on the twins front. I’m a bit like you regarding friends – since moving to London 2 years ago I haven’t met many close friends so hence all the visitors who come to visit. The summer is always busy with not so many visitors in winter.

Tokii – good question to all the preggers crew regarding what they did leading up to their treatment. I also only took pregnacare (for 3 years now) with occasionally doing acupuncture and cut drinking of alcohol down to just a glass of wine (at the moment I’m having quite a few glasses!) . Now I’m thinking of radically changing my diet to see if that will make a difference and going to see Zita West. I know what you mean about deciding when it is the right time to try again. It must be difficult when you are teaching to go for the scans etc. Is it possible for you to take sick leave? Let us know what you decide to do!

HFI – how frustrating for them to find that cyst but it’s good that they found it and are doing something about it before you start treatment. Can’t help regarding the period arriving question – infact  I didn’t even know about this so thanks for asking the question so I’ll know for next time.

To all the preggers crew – hope you’re all doing ok.I found your answers really interesting regarding Tokii question and has spurned me on to do something different for our next cycle.

Anyone else I’ve missed – hope you’re all great!


I had a great time with my girlfriends, eating, drinking and  laughing lots! It’s my 3 year wedding anniversary today which is great but it is also a reminder that we’ve been TTC for 3 years too!!! To celebrate we’re seeing Dr R today for our follow up. After Dr R we’re going out for a meal but I can’t drink too much as I have a 2nd interview tomorrow at 10am. I’m not sure what to do about this job as it’s a permanent position (I normally do contracting) and they want a 2 year commitment from me. I don’t think they will be very flexi regarding time off either for IVF as the latest I can start is 8am. I have another interview coming up which is a contract job and will be more flexible but they are so slow getting the interview organized but it would be much easier to another cycle with. At the same time, I don’t want IVF to keep controlling my life so think I should take the non flexible job…..if they offer it.


Love 

Claire


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Keme - Thinking of you today, fingers crossed.    xx

Trix - Really looking forward to seeing you on the 2nd. Glad you got the spotting answers you needed, I bet that can be worrying, but am sure you will be fine. Good luck with consultant today and very big hug for Friday 12 wk scan -   x

LMG - Hi Honey, will call you later for a proper chat, had such a giggle at the hospital. Hope all is going well for you xx

Roozie - Hope you are well and looking forward to hearing how scans go xx

Tokii - Can't wait to meet you, have you made any decisions on timescales for the next time? x

S-C - Congratulations on nephew - fantastic news!! Hope you are looking after yourself. 

Tizz - Hope ZW works well for you xx

Macboo - Really pleased you had a good time with the girls. Hope your appointment goes well with Dr R.  . Happy Anniversay. Hope you manage to make the right decision re the job, I know what you mean and whilst you don't want IVF to control your life, it is part of your life to get you to the goal you want. Keep positive, you will make the right decision for you xx

Glitter  - how are beans? x

HFI, Crystal, Kabby - Hope you are well. Let us know how things are x

LLJ - How are you doing? Have not heard from you for a while. Have you managed to sort out the sickness? x


Well, DH is now home and I have become the run around nurse already. He will have to have another operation, however unfortunately they also found he has some problem with the liver, so we have to go and see another consultant now, I am sure he will be fine, just a lot going on. 
It did make me laugh though, I walked into the hospital and just before I got to DH's room, there was a reception area with lots of chairs, teas, coffees, and huge tiered baskets of dates, and lots of fruits, amazing array of chocolates and pastries, that were over 2 ft high, so I sat down and decided to help myself to these chocolates, there was a chap opposite me and said help yourself to those ones, so I thought well yes I will. So for the next few days I kept going back and walking through the other guests sitting down to help myself to these amazing chocolates etc (Not what diet ordered but what I fancied). 
Then after seeing DH, I then went to see the nurses and asked them where they ordered those huge food gift baskets, they then looked rather bemused and asked if I had tried anything, to which I replied, 'oh yes, and even when it was busy I still managed to get through the crowd of people and help myself', they then advised me that this was specifically for the Saudi Royal Family. So all those people I kept passing must have thought how cheeky and rude for me to pinch their food. Well it was the reception area and didn't exactly have a sign or say so. All the nurses thought it was highly amusing and said they looked forward to having a sneaky try too. 

Looking forward to having  great night on the 2nd xx
Look after yourselves
TT
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh Tilly - I can't believe that!!!!!!!!! Fancy having great lovely piles of stuff in reception - serves them right really!!!!!!!!
Hope DH is recovering nicely - bet he can't wait for the next op   I've still got horrible sickness that goes on all day.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, how awful that you are still in this limbo and you've been there for about a week now ... I really hope that today's blood test will be conclusive and so hope for you that it will be good news. Fingers crossed .....

McBoo, good luck with your consultation today, I so hope that Dr R's plan will be a new big injection of hope for you, and that it will lead to the success you have been fighting so hard for in the past 3 years. My DH and I started to try to conceive from the first night after our wedding, and if all goes well our babies will be born very close to our 5th wedding anniversary. I never thought it would be so hard and painful to get there, and as you know I got to a point where I thought it would never happen. It was also thanks to your encouragement that I picked myself up, I will never forget that. And I so hope that you won't have to wait until your 5th wedding anniversary to call yourself a mum. I hope that Dr R holds the key to your success now.  

By the way girls, I don't think I told you that Dr R name and surname coincide with those of a very very famous Italian singer, now a bit old but very very popular in the past ! So I tell all my Italian friends that this singer got me pg, and with his right arm in a plaster !!! It would be a bit like being treated by Cliff Richard!!!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Barb
How are you? Your message made me laugh, how funny is that! Somehow I now can't get Cliff Richard in a pair of surgical gloves and a cheesy smile out of my mind with 'Got myself a cryin walking, sleeping talking living doll'.......WHY? oh WHY? can't I get that out of my head. Noe picturing Nana Mouscouri (?)  

Hope you are well and thanks so much for the Acorn House tip- it was scrummy. xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Just back from my follow up with Cliff Richard, no sorry Dr R....not much news really. Will take the next 6 months off then try again. He doesn't expect my ovarian reserve to improve greatly but we could maybe get an extra couple of eggs without downregging and the addtion of clomid and someother drug (can't remember what) that you inject. Our chances are pretty low at around 15% to get a pregnancy but I feel that we need to give it one more go. If we get a similar response of eggs then we might give the PGD a miss and take the risk of miscarriage. I asked about alternative therapies etc and he said, as my DH predicated, that it won't hurt. When pressed he says it doesn't really make a difference but there is no harm in trying and that they only real difference will probably be on my wallet! I'm still going to think about it though but am going to concentrate on getting really fit again. 

Barbwill, thanks for your lovely words. I am so delighted that you have got this far and that you didn't give up!

TT, very funny story about the Saudi Arabian! Made me laugh!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just got back from a few days in sunny spain!

Looks like there has been a roll of good news on here too.

Barb - Congratulations on your twinnies    - you must be on cloud nine. I had gestone for most of my cycles and used a blue needle as the green ones were too large for me - I bruised a lot less and arnica cream also helped. 

S-C - Well done on your BFP  . Your levels are fantastic - how many did you have transferred?

Keme - Hope you get some positive news today - good luck!

Sorry no more personals - am a bit tired after the exploring we did in spain last week and we also didn't get our luggage back, so trying to contact relevant people to try and recover it from who knows where.

Can anyone tell me how you get your results from UCH back - I am expecting results from our kareoptyping, dna fragmentation and blood tests. 

Love to all,
Crystal
xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Just another quickie from me.

Unfortunately levels have fallen so it's a BFN for us. Bit gutted at the mo so will post properly when head's more together.   

Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Keme - i am thinking of  you and have sent you a PM. xxx

How are the rest of you?

Barb - hilarious to think of Dr R as the Italian Cliff R!!!  I am never going to get that image out of my head when he is examining me tee hee!

Mac - sounds like you had a fairly good meeting with Dr R.  Just think that you can be one of the 15% that makes it through.  I had a feeling that Dr R may dumb down the alternative stuff..that is what he did with me.  Still, my view is that doing all the other stuff makes me feel like i have done everything i can...so it has got to be a good thing in staying positive and confindent!  Thanks to you and Tizz for your info re ZW, i hope you both have productive appts with her.  I am in there today at 2pm to see the nutritionist...here goes me saying goodbye to all the nice things i like!!

Crystal - sounds like  you had a nice break, but shame about your luggage.  Between you and Tilly there isn't much luck with on planes!  You can phone up ACU and ask to speak to one of the nurses about getting your results back.

Tilly - How are you getting on playing nurse?  Sorry i missed your call yesterday, will try and call you this PM for a catch up.

Hello to the rest of you, i hope you are all well.

LMG
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh Keme I am so sorry  - you have been so positive and strong, and its not fair you had to wait so long to get this result.  Thinking of  you and your DH and sending you love and    .  Take your time and look after each other, though I know you are very good at that already....

Hi to everyone else, will post more personals later

SCXX


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Keme - sorry to see your news, sending you some big higs  

Love,
xxxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, I am very very sorry that it didn't work. You have been through so much already and why does it have to be so difficult ?! I really hope that the doctors will be able to indicate a good way forward for you and that soon you will have completed your family. When are you going to have your consultation ? And what do they think about the hcg level not being 0 ? Do they thin that an embryo did attach but didn't progress ? I guess it's far enough from your pregnyl injection now to think otherwise. Knowing if it's a case of a very early m/c might guide the Drs to give you the successful treatment next time. 

McBoo, hearing that you have a 15% chance of success must be very hard. On the other hand you have been pregnant twice so it can happen again, and if it happens with a healthy embryo, that's "all" you need. I wonder how you feel about waiting for 6 months. Are you looking forward to this break, getting your body and mind in the best possible shape and concentrating on other aspects of your life ? Good luck with your job hunting and enjoy your Autumn and Winter without drugs and procedures! And how do you feel about the next cycle ?


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

keme - I'm so sorry, sending you a big  . I hope the doctors will be able to pin down what is going on and take your treatment forward. Look after yourself.

Macboo - sounds like you're going through the mill too. Dr R gave me a 15% chance of success when I first went to see him, so stay positive and enjoy the next 6 months.

Tilly - Your post made me howl.... I can imagine you having a fine old time in the hospital with all the goodies. Hope your DH is recovering well.

Crystal - hope your luggage turns up soon, that's so annoying.

Barbwill - Thank goodness I don't have to see Dr R again, I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face! I had enough trouble with my mental image of him in biker gear.....it wouldn't compute.

I had an eventful evening yesterday. My DH fell off his Lambretta (vintage Italian Scooter - for the uninitiated) on Sunday. Being a man he suffered through and decided he didn't need to go to A&E......that was until he rang from the office last night to say he positively had to go and see a doctor. So I trudged up to London in the car, then took him to our local A&E in Woking.........at 2.30 this morning we finally left with a diagnosis of a broken toe and finger. Poor boy was in a lot of pain (mainly because he had insisted on wearing his lace up shoes all day!) He looked a lot less pained this morning so struggled up to London in a very nice suit and some horrible, yet comfy, suede trainers!
I went back to same hospital to meet consulatant who is lovely, so V happy.

Love to all I've missed

Trix X


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Keme I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you lots of hugs! Take time out with your DH to recover especially as getting the result took so long. Life is so unfair, isn't it, especially with what you've gone through already with your DH!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

Thank you again for all your kind messages. It has been a tough week and as horrid as the outcome is, I am just glad it's over! No more clexane or cyclogest - YAY!  Just waiting for af to show up now.

Barb, so glad your spotting has stopped. Are you still injecting? I hope not and that you can now climb the stairs free from pain   The idea of Cliff, singing away with his arm in plaster, doing an ET a la Scrubs, will not shift    (Trix, now it's Cliff in leathers with helmet dangling from plastered arm!) The embies did implant, hence the positive test and the raised hcg levels, but they stopped developing at some point. I'm not sure when my follow up will be as my next apt is to get the results from the tests they did on the growth that was found on my ovary. 

Trix, that sounds like a very long evening. I guess there's not a lot they can do for a broken toe, other than pain killers? Hope your DH isn't feeling too traumatised! I know mine will do anything and everything he can not to spend time in a hsp. I hope the cons apt went well & your scan on Friday all goes to plan.

Crystal, good to hear you had a nice time in Spain - I hope your luggage is returned quickly. 

SC, hope you managed to catch up with your sis and nephew and you are now having a chilled week at work. Glad you managed to get the reassurance you needed last week as you have been such a support to me - thank you.

LMG, thank you also for your messages. It sounds like you have been really busy getting yourself ready for your next cycle; good to hear it seems to be working. Was your ZW apt today? I hope it went well. I am toying with the idea of doing something in addition to the traditional meds next time around, I'd love to hear how you feel it's going.

Claire, I hope things are going well with you. It sounds like you have a positive course of action and I'm glad you are going to have another go with tx. Hope you and your DH had a romantic anniversary. How did the interview go? I know what you mean when you say you don't want IVF taking over all the decisions; I'm sure if you go with your instincts it will work out great. Thank you also for all your support, esp with the tough time you've been having.

Tilly, sorry to hear about your bracelet, hopefully you'll enjoy getting it's replacement made. You did make me smile with your Saudi Royal Family story   I can almost imagine the look on the nurses faces, they sounded v envious!

Glitter, sorry to hear you're feeling so yucky. Hope you find something to help.

Tokii, I hope you're enjoying the new job and feeling like you've been there ages. Have you made any decisions about tx? I will have the same problem next time around. It was plain luck that my first tx was right in the middle of the holidays (I had a one week course in the middle which was such a pain and made me realise how difficult it would be if I wasn't off). I would love to be able to line up the busy week of scans with half term, but I know there's almost no chance of that. I think I will decide when to go for tx when it's right for DH and myself and then worry about work nearer the time. There have been so many times that I have tried to plan my life around work; not any longer! From now on it's the other way around   

Tizz, hope things are OK with you. How frustrating not to have your apt - I hope you're not having to wait too long for the next one. I hope the ZW cons goes well for you.

Roozie, I've been thinking of you today - I hope you and DH are both well.

HFI, hope you've got your OST all booked and sorted. Does that mean you'll be starting tx in a few weeks? 

Bexie, I hope your apt last week went well and things with you are all good.

Kabby, hope work isn't keeping you too busy! I now have an image of you climbing down the stairs with your eyes shut tight and your arms stretched out in front   hope you don't bump into anything!

Sorry about the mammoth post - it feels like I've been AWOL for ages. I really hope things are good with all of you and all our hopes and dreams are fulfilled. Keep dreaming!
   

Love Em x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Keme, i'm so sorry. I hope u're okay and though it might not have worked out this time, babes it will work out next time. Was the growth found during the tx or when u went in for a scan? I know u and Dh have been so much during the past year but idon't worry ur time will come. Just be positive babes. How is DH holding up?

TT, wow i wish u'd given me a call to join in eating all those , that was so funny i couldn't help chuckling. How is it going? When do u start ur tx. Unfortunately i won't be cycling in oct, it will be next year. Maybe after the feb half-term cos all tx lasts for 6 weeks doesn't it? 

it seems everyone is going for Zita West, i dusted my zita west book and read it last night and i'm so lazy, won't do anything but i'm gonna a few ideas of her on board, she is so strict though, she says don't do this and that, it seems we should all be confined to a room those of us trying to conceive.

Glitter, r u feeling any better.

Trixster, ur DH makes me laugh, typical male behaviour.

Macboo, i don't believe when all the drs give u 15% chance, a lot of people have defied all odds and u're not the only one taking 6 months break and who knows it might happen naturally. With all the these extras i.e. supplements, change of lifestyle. Never say never.

HFI, crystal, when r u lots starting?

Barbwill, i'm still waiting for u to settle ur bill. breach of contract. I give a reading and don't get paid. That is ridiculous.

Kabby, how is it going?

SC, don't worry 3 weeks will come quick.

Ladies, have to go.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Girls, 
here's the wikipedia entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimo_Ranieri
He even did Eurovision !!!!!!!
And if you want to see how cliff-richardy he is, go to: 
http://www.bestforum.it/massimoranieri/index.htm and click on "perdere l'amore (live)". Enjoy !
PS: really hoping that ACU don't read this thread ....

/links


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello all,
Trix - at least DH was on a scooter when he did himself in.  My DH was at a 50th birthday party and was playing football (drunkenly) when he managed to fall over (I wasn't there!!).  By the time I got home the following day, he was propped up in front of the tv looking sheepish but insisted not to worry. He went to work the next day (train & tube) and by the time he got home, his foot was a very weird colour.  I insisted he went to A&E and sat with him for about 2 hrs (on a Monday evening?!?).  I got fed up and went home to get some semblance of tea ready for after.  When I went back, I couldn't find him in the waiting room and someone else told me he was in with doctors.  He hobbled out with ankle in plaster - they couldn't tell if it was a very bad twist or fractured on the xray - my response to a packed waiting room was 'well at least they found something and it it was worth the wait!!!'

I'm still feeling groggy from time to time.  If I manage not to be sick tonight, I will have broken the 3 day cycle but the way I'm feeling now, I'm not hopeful.

Hello to everyone else and hope things are going okay for you all!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

BarbWill said:


> PS: really hoping that ACU don't read this thread ....


You never know as lots of clinics/consultants/nurses etc read these boards...so beware...you may be being watched 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for Dr R if it gets back that he is really the Italian Cliff Richard in disguise - will he live it down


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

I am just bemused by the coincidence of the names, I don't think there is anything offensive for anyone here but if even one of you thinks that this is inappropriate let me know and I'll delete.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies,

Barb I think its fine, a harmless joke.  Also, I feel we have allways been very diplomatic here, even in our critisms of the clinic, which are far and few between.

Keme - just wanted to say sorry, terrible that you had to hang in the balance too, but glad to see you already sound a little brighter.  fingersx'd for you for next time.

Macboo, Mr R gave me the same odds - so that makes at least three of us fairly recently. I think he just likes us to be realistic, which in the long run is better for me, and by the same token if he didn't think it was worth trying again I think he would say so - he is a very honest clinician and I think that is so important in this game  Like you I will be looking to try and improve on egg quality between now and next time.  

Sorry this is so brief, hello to everyone else.

Tizz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

BarbWill said:


> I am just bemused by the coincidence of the names, I don't think there is anything offensive for anyone here but if even one of you thinks that this is inappropriate let me know and I'll delete.


Don't worry...if there was anything offensive then I would've edited it !

N x


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Keme - I'm really sorry to hear your news, it must of been even worse having to wait for the result and not knowing either way.  Hopefully you'll get some answers at your next appointment.  Is it common for embies to implant and then stop developing?  Have you received any news yet re: the growth on your ovary?  Were you aware it was there?  Take care and stay positive.

SC - How was Alfie?  Hope you had fun in Brighton?  Really pleased your spotting has stopped, sorry you had to experience that although from this board it seems quite a common thing.

LMG - How did the ZW nutritionist appointment go on Tuesday?  I've got an appointment this Saturday at 9am.  I'm not seeing ZW either because it was a 3 week delay.  Did they suggest diet and supplements - I'd be interested to know what to expect.  Does anyone know how UCH feel about us going to a nutritionist?  Hope it was useful for you  

Tilly - Like everyone else, your story about the food in the hospital really cheered me up when I read it.  You girls are so funny and the perfect medicine when I'm feeling down    Glad your DH's op went well, sorry to hear he has to have another one.  I hope he is on the mend.

Trix - Hope your consultation went well in Woking and all the best of luck with your scan tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about your DH's broken toe and finger.  Is he a typical male patient?

Tokii - Is it very difficult for you to have time off for tx during term time?  I know some teachers and they are only allowed to take holiday / time off during school holidays.  I hope they are supportive and make things easier for you.  Is the new job still going well?

Macboo - So pleased to hear you had fun with your friends.  I hope your follow up appointment with Dr R went well.  How did your 2nd interview go?  I know it's a real pain putting things on hold whilst having tx (I think we all do it) but if you took the permanent job would it cause you more stress during tx?  My work are fantastic about me having time off for tx and I find it such a relief, one less thing to worry about.  I'm sure you will make the right decision for you.  Happy belated Anniversary  

Barbwill - Your comment about Dr R is not offensive at all in fact he might even be flattered    Thanks for sharing the links yesterday, again it cheered me up  

Crystal - I'm pleased you had fun in Spain.  Sorry to hear you've lost your luggage, hope you get in back soon.  When I wanted my hormone results, I called and asked to speak to one of the nurses.  They gave me them over the telephone.  Hope you've now got your results and they are good.  What is the next step re: your tx?  It would be good if we're cycling together.

Glitter - Hope you are well and feeling better.  Did you manage to break the 3 day cycle?  Are you going to the Herts meet up on 6th Oct?  It would be great to meet you.

LLJ - Hope you're well.  I'm going to the ZW clinic on Saturday, I'll let you know how I get on.

I think that's everyone - sorry if I've missed anyone.

Now for an update on me.......................I went for my OST on Monday.  The scan showed the pill had got rid of the cyst which was good although they spotted another endo cyst which they can't do anything about.  It's only small so hopefully it will stay that way.  They also checked my antra follicles and there was only 1 on my left ovary and 3 on my right apparently it is normal to have 5 on each - so my results were low.  The doctor decided not to do the stim drug as he kind of already knew it wouldn't have a great effect on the follicles - so I've now had my OST.  I've had my blood tests and they showed high FSH and low AMH.  One good thing was my karotype result has come back normal.  So I have an appointment with Cliff (aka Dr R) next Thursday to discuss possible tx.  Not really sure what to expect.  I know alot of people have low hormone levels but I've only just discovered I have so not sure what options are available to me.  The doctor did say I would probably start on a high dose of drug but at my last clinic I was on 450 so it's not gonna be any different.  I did have another blood test for AMH on Monday so they can re-check the results but I think the antra follicles support the fact it's low.  So I'll hopefully know what's happening after next Thursday.  I would of also been to the nutritionist by then so I'm hoping to have had some useful info from them.  I'm thinking along the lines of drugs / supplements for immune issues because I've been told severe endo can cause immune problems.

Sorry for the long "me" post.  I think I've covered everything  

I was talking to my dad on Saturday and he told me he was born at UCH.  I'm hoping it's a good omen and that another generation of the family will also begin life there very soon   Also how quick is it to walk to the clinic from Kings Cross.  Up until Monday I always got the bus but it's actually quicker to walk.....................sorry just wanted to point that out to everyone.  I know you probably already know    I didn't walk past Acorn House though, I was on the look out.

Sorry again for such a long post.  I feel like I have so much to say today (nothing new really  ) 

Have a gret day everyone  

Love H x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Morning all,

Barb - you have had me in stitches with visions of Cliff   !! I really don't think it is offensive at all, in fact i think Dr R would probably see the funny side...going by some of the jokes he has made in my consultations!!!

Well, i had an eventful day on Tuesday...my first trip into London since surgery.  I thought i would go in early and shop...ended up in the new Primark opposite Marble Arch for an hour, came out £70 lighter and carrying 2 massive bags!!!  Ridiculous i know.  Then met DP for a quick sandwich, and off i went to the ZW clinic ....oh forgot popped into Selfridges to try and buy my nephew some trainers, still carrying my massive Primark bags, it was a scene out of pretty woman!

Well, the nutritionist was good - Mel, and she has me on a 2 week detox and the a maintenance diet for 2.  We are going to cleanse my liver (in prep for all the drugs of the next cycle) as well as loose a bit of weight (am just on the overweight part of the BMI scale!!).  The 2 week cleanse looks manageable, but i will need to be super organised as am also back at work next week. 

She has also prescribed various supplements for both me and DP.  I am going to be on Milk Thistle and Dandelion for the detox, then i am going to go onto loads of Probiotics after in prep for the treatment and something called Resveratol.  Throughout i shall be taking Bodybio Balance oil and pregnacare as well.

Following this, i went to my Acupuncturist who is also giving me some herbs to try and remove this fluid in my tube.  So i shall be taking 3 tablets 3xa day, and here comes the nice bits....2 suppositories daily!!

I have worked out that i shall be taking appx 15 tablets...2 liquids....and 2 suppositories a day....have i gone   ?  

Anyway, i figure it is all worth a go....just want to make sure the clinic are super slow with my stimms, as i don't want to over stimulate again....or worse!!!

I hope the rest of you are all fine, i shall do the personals later.

LMG
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all!

HFI - We'll be away the weekend of the Herts meet so won't be there.  3 days have passed and no sickness as yet.....am taking it easy so that I don't bring it on by charging about!
Barb - There's been worse around that hasn't always been edited on time (not getting at mods, I know you all have lives too!!) and the name coincidence is great   
LMG - how many supplements??  You're going to be rattling like a pill box - i thought the tx drugs were enough for me!  Good luck with them.  Weight loss can't be a bad thing either!

Sorry haven't got time to do more personals, might be back later!


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.

LMG - good luck with all the vits and herbs, they are sure to get your bod in tip top condition for tx.

HFI - Does that mean you won't be cycling this month? I am due to go next month for the amh and ost tests.

Barb - I am yet to meet this doctor, but I am intrigued - my mum is crazy about CR.

Have phoned in today for my results and a doc is supposed to call back...so playing the waiting game now. 

One more thing...does anyone know what a normal amh result is? 

Love to all,
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

glitter said:


> Barb - There's been worse around that hasn't always been edited on time (*not getting at mods, I know you all have lives too!!) * and the name coincidence is great


Nah, I don't have a life, I just fit a full time job in the City, housework, spending time with DP, friends & family and having IVF around my "modding" duties on FF  ^beware^

Take care
Natasha


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Crystal

Not sure if I will be cycling this month, I do hope so though.  I've just finished my period and I know that drugs normally start on day 21 so I should be ok, depends what tx they suggest.  

This is what I was told and wrote down re: the AMH levels

28 - 48 is good
15 - 28 is satisfactory
2.2 - 15 is low

Mine was 12.6.

The nurse at UCH told me this info so you may want to check with them when they call you back.

Cheers H x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok then I'll leave the links then. I will know if he has read it if at the next visit they will put me on daily gestone injections as a revenge !!!!!!! I absolutely admire Dr R and the whole medical team at ACU and I am doing as much publicity to them as I can so, please, two gestone injections a week are more than enough !!!!! And we needed some cheering up after the several negative results recently.

Things are fine on my side, apart that I am still not sleeping well, I haven't had a single night of good sleep since the pregnancy test and I am exhausted. I really hope that it's due to the additional progesterone and that I'll go back to normal once I'll stop it at 12 weeks. 

Question for the preggers who have done the nuchal scan: my hospital does a combined nuchal scan which involves also the measurement of hormones in my blood. Did you also have the blood test and do you know if the progesterone I am taking and all the other hormones we've had to take interfere with the nuchal scan blood test ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Barb - we opted not to have the nuchal scan so can't help you here.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well. I have now released the vision of Cliff Richard and choked on my water reading the threads with the links -   
Sorry for lack of responses this week. I have been really manic as usual with work but in fab spirits. I think I have been having too many Sprite zero's with E211 and it makes me    . Am totally hyper at the moment. 

I am no longer nursey TT to DH, but more slave. Daren't say "what did your last slave die of", even though very tempting, as he would probably reply "not doing what she was told!!!".
Still, I have to change his medical dressings   and he doesn't want to argue with me, there's nothing like a bit of hospital tape and a sharp pull   to shut them up   

I really think I am having a weird effect coming off all these drugs for a month. I went to a meeting the other day, travelled hours in the car, got out and got petrol, and thought it was rather rude that some couple were obviously talking about me and whispering in the car as their son was filling it up, whilst I filled my car up. I just thought maybe they were bored and didn't like the look of me or just nosey!. Standing in the queue in the BP garage to pay, I honestly felt I was in 'loony land' with restless humans everywhere. They were all acting very strange. Was quite pleased to get back in the car and drive off. Got a toot off 2 chaps in a van, thinking to myself....how dare they cheeky boys & decided not to pay attention - men! honestly will always try it on.  

Get back in my car and drive off, Singing away in my car.......Yes don't lie, you've all done it. Singing in full swing at the top of your voice, me sounding rather like Jo Pascalie being strangled, although I am still sure I sound like Mariah Carey in my dreams (Think I need more of the Play station Karaoke Singstar sessions as I could knock Simon Cowell out at the moment with my dangerous tones), driving along singing away, I slow down in what becomes dreadful stationary traffic. I decide to stop singing as don't want to be ridiculed by vans and cars either side of me.....yes you've all done it. 

The same cheeky chaps from the garage were now alongside me in their van to my right and laughing, so think they must have seen me singing. One of them hoots and mimes wind your window down. so I did just a bit (peculiar man, who does he think he is!!. Locked the doors as you never know) He screams out in the most indiscrete way (in stationary traffic!!!) that he took a great picture of me with my skirt tucked in my lovely white apple catcher knickers at the petrol station. They were all laughing in the van by this time! Looking around it looks like a few people heard! 

OMG!!!! (suck and hug it knickers!!!!! this is what I had on, hugggggge big white ones, and I walked into the petrol station and no one said anything!!!!!! how can someone not have told me!!!!!!!!!!!!) 
I went as red as a beetroot and put my window up, discretely tried to untug my skirt in the car from my suck and hug it knickers, whilst choosing to ignore them as they were crying with laughter!!. Only me!!! only me - why!!!!

Really cannot wait to see you all hopefully soon. 2nd is on for sure and cannot wait to see you. PWill make note to self to wear trousers! 

Glitter - how are you doing? 

Keme - I am sending you big hugs, I am so sorry honey, don't lose heart, keep positive and look after yourself. 

LMG - Lovely chatting with you honey xxx

Trix - How strange is that same surname have PM'd you. Thankyou so much. 

Tizz - How are you doing? What have you been up to. 

Tokii - How are you honey? Can't wait to meet you. 

Roozie - How are you feeling? Hope you are taking it easy xx

LLJ - See you tomorrow honey, text me when you are free x

Barbwill - I will sympathise with you re the Gestone - I am not looking forward to mine either. Hope you manage to get some sleep, you sound like you need to relax xx

Crystal - Hi, how did you get on with results today?x

HFI - Hi, Hope all is well. Fingers crossed for you for cycle xx

S-C - How was Brighton? How are you doing? x

Macboo - How did your interview go?? x

Bexie - How are you getting on with ACU? 

Kabby - What have you been up to lately? x

Take care, and hugs to anyone I have missed x


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have mixed feelings as all tests came back normal, but were given less than 5% chance of ivf working, because of all the previous failures. We were told another cycle wouldn't make a difference and I don't whether it would be really worth going through the trauma of another cycle again. We have been given the option to have iui, but I don't see the point as dh's tests are all also normal. We are no closer to why it is not working.

Sorry for the down post.

Love to all,
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Crystal -   good luck with what ever you and DH decide to do.

Tilly - i just love reading your posts, you are a walking / driving disaster area at the moment   . You definitely cheer me up.  Still haven't been sick again yet (fingers crossed) but in a lot of pain yesterday afternoon due to things stretching around.


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Got to be quick as have loads of stuff to do, but just got to say Tilly, you make me howl........how embarrassing, but thanks for sharing the experience with us. To be honest.....thank goodness you weren't wearing a thong as that just doesn't bear thinking about!

Barbwill - I have my nuchal scan today and will also be having the blood test. My consultant has strongly recommended it because of my age (41). Hopefully all will be well as I haven't even thought about what I'll do if the percentages of downs come back V high - definately an amnio....but I have no idea what then.

I'll let you know how it goes, though won't get the results for a while

Trix X


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. Had a lovely day and working from home - hurrah!!! 

Trix - How did your scan go? I hope all is well. Really looking forward to seeing you on the 2nd Nov. Thank you so much for the tailor details. Thong!! I think I would have scared people totally then, at least I had big pants hiding something 

Glitter - Hope you are not in pain, hurrah no sickness!!! Hope all is well, looking forward to meeting you soon. 

Crystal - Sent you a PM - sending you lots of   , keep positive and always here if you want a chat xx

LLJ - Hope you had a great time as I did today, lovely to see you great surprise and so funny just down the road!! Good luck with scan. Let me know how you get on xx

Sending you all lots of positive messages, personal messages further down from me xx
TT XX


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Tilly, I think home is probably the safest place for you to be right now!!!!
Still not been sick again


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Once again I just posted a long post and FF server lost it - arggghh!

First of all, Crystal, I wanted to say sorry I only just saw your post -havent been on the thread for a while as I will explain! - and can just imagine how you and your DH are feeling.  Please dont apologise for a down post - it wasnt at all, and even if it was, we are all here to support each other!  What reasons did UCH give for suggesting your chances were 5%, was it just that you have tried several times already?  Have you looked into immune issues?  Sorry for all the questions!  Have you had any opinions from any other clinics? - I found Lister helpful as they gave me clear success rates tailored to our circumstances.  I hope you find some answers soon to help you with your next steps, thinking of you  

Macboo, I was sorry to see you had disappointing news too.  However, as Tizz already said, UCH are always really cautious - they told me the same thing and suggested GIFT as an alternative if our second try didnt work, which I was worried about till I saw Rooz's success!  I hope you and DH are ok, and you start to feel able to make plans soon - there is lots you can do to improve your egg quality I am sure....    What did you decide about your job opportunities in the end?

Trix, hope your scan went well this week,   - when will you get the results? 

LMG, your nutrition regime is huge but I dont think you are crazy, mine was just the same and I do feel it made a huge difference to my health and confidence!  I just found I had to write it all down and post it on the fridge so I didnt forget anything (esp when during a cycle with those drugs too!) - then ended up forgetting to hide it when we had visitors who didnt know about it!   Good luck with it all!  

HFI - I dont think your AMH is very low at all - in fact quite close to the normal range!  Mine was 5 and I managed to get a good few follicles with the full dose of Menopur so I am sure you will be able to do the same...  how exciting you are starting treatment this month!   

Tizz, hope you are doing ok - have a lovely weekend away! 

Tokii, hope all is good with you and your new job - you have so much on your mind at the moment, I think you are doing absolutely the right thing in selecting what areas to concentrate on!  Take it easy  

Keme, hope you are ok, thinking of you  

TT and Barb - your posts have been making me laugh a lot, much needed so thank you!  

Glitter - glad your sickness is disappearing!

Hi to Rooz and everyone else I havent mentioned!

For those of you still reading(!) - quick update on me.  Havent been on the board much as its been a stressful week, I have had light bleeding on and off - and then on Friday am had a big bleed that was very scary and i really thought it was all over .  The clinic were great and did emergency scan - found out that our two beans are still hanging on in there (and yes there are two!)  It was too early to see heartbeats so we are back for another look next Friday.  I am feeling slightly less stressed today, but am knicker-checking all the time   and we are literally now just grateful for each day that goes by, we cant really celebrate the news yet or think ahead more than each day, as it all feels so touch-and-go.  We also had to cancel our holiday to Cornwall as the dr felt it was too far away to drive, so we are going to just spend the week chilling out at home/around town - if I can persuade myself its safe to get off the sofa!    A couple of questions for the preggers crew again if you dont mind - Barb, did UCH find your progesterone levels were low hence the gestone jabs - or did they put you on the gestone jabs anyway?  Rooz- did they keep you just on cyclogest or did they up your dose?  I am curious as my clinic dont do the gestone injections so I would push for them privately if I thought it might help.  And has anyone else been on gestone?  Thanks for your help again!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend in the sunshine

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Crystal, I know all too well the double sward effect of having tests that come back all clear, which is a relief, but that leaves us unexplained. Being unexplained is very very tough because it makes it so difficult to decide what to do and it makes it much more difficult to accept the reality of things. Has the Dr spoken about donation or surrogacy or don't they have a clue at all of where the problem might hide?  I really feel for you and the difficult situation in which you find yourselves. I really hope that by talking and talking you will find a way forward that you can feel happy with.

S-C, I am glad to hear that all is well despite your bleeding, and hope that it doesn't come back ! I haven't had any more spotting since the day I started the gestone, I am not sure if it is a coincidence or not. I only have two a week, on top of 3 cyclogest a day. The first two gestone injections were very painful afterwards, but the last two went much better (gave me a massive bruise but didn't cause the big painful lump to form). Maybe my bottom is getting used to them! The clinic didn't check my progesterone levels before adding the gestone, they decided just based on the spotting. And they also advised me to cancel trips - I was supposed to go to York today to give two lectures. My sister in law is getting married at the end of Sept in the north of England and I really hope that I won't have to miss that, but if I have to .... it's all so worth it !!!

Trix, good luck with your nuchal scan ! The clinic recommend that I do it and I always prefer to know but I agree with you that I have no idea of what I would do if the percentage came back problematic .... especially if this was true just for one of the two ... anyway, I am not thinking about it now, will worry IF it happens. I did a bit of internet search about which hormones they measure and it's hcg and PAPP-A so I don't think that the hormones we take for IVF should interfere. 

Like Columbo, I have "just one more thing" to ask to the preggers. I have a strong migrane-like headache today. Can I take the normal dose of paracetamol, even if I am still taking clexane ? Also, did you take clexane until week 10 started or also for the whole of week 10 ?


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all enjoying the glorious sunshine.  

Crystal - I hope you and DH are ok following your news.  It must be so frustrating not being able to pin point the issue and trying to decide on future treatment.  Am sending you a big  !!  I am sure you and DH will make the right decision...but you know we are always here to listen to you.

Glitter - Here's hoping there is now an end to your sickness...i don't want to jinx you, but how long has it been now?  If it carries on, do you think you may be back to work soon??

HFI - Sounds like you may be starting your tx fairly soon.  Sending you masses of   

Barb - Have you managed to get a decent nights sleep yet?  Lavender oil always used to work for me, but i am not sure if you should be burning essential oils if you are pregnant.

Tilly - You make me howl    with your stories!  How do these things seem to happen to you??  I tell you, you should keep an account of all the incidents and one day you may have an even bigger best seller than Bridget Jones!

Keme - How are you??  Have you had your appt with the clinic yet?

Trix - I hope the scan went well yesterday.

S-C - sounds like you have had a terrible week, i cannot imagine how stressful it has all been.  I hope you have a great week off, and relax with DH.  Although not the same as Cornwall, you can have a lovely time at home instead.  How is you sister and nephew?  I went to the London Acupuncture Clinic on Tuesday and i was talking about FF with my acupuncturist...when i suddenly remembered you were going there too.  I wanted to tell them about your success and then of course did not know your name!!  Anyway, Christina (the lady i see), said she was treating two women at HH and looks forward to hearing some news.

Well, i am back to work next week...can't believe i have been off work for a month already...where does time go?  I am going to go now and try and fix my meal plan for next week...and then go and sit in the sunshine!

How are the rest of you...Tizz, Toki, Roozie, LLJ, Macboo, Bexie and Kabby...i hope you all well.

LMG
xxx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello all!!

I everyone, i hope you are all well. I too am on the ICSI road at UCH London and will be down reging on Monday - scary stuff!!

I just wanted to asked how many times do you get scanned by UCH when you start jabbing? I am so so worried about OHSS - i've never had any fertility treatment before and they say your at a higher risk of developing it if your younger (im 23).

I just wanted to know how everyones experiences have been so far and also if anyone has developed OHSS while at UCH and how they treated you?

Sorry to ask so many questions!! Good luck to everyone have treatment!!

Aimee xxx​


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Minicooper, I had OHSS after my first IVF elsewhere but UCH where great to prevent it this time. They do an ovarian stress test weeks before starting stimming and that gives them an idea of how you will respond to the stimulation and whether you are at risk of OHSS. They found that I was (but we knew that already) despite being 37. They started to take blood samples on day 3 of jabbing, and then checked me on day 4, 6, 8, 9 and 10 (last of of jabbing for me). Every day after monitoring that would call me in the late afternoon and tune my dose if necessary. This close monitoring worked for me and prevented OHSS. 
No approach, no matter how careful, can prevent OHSS 100%. The risk is lower at UCH because they monitor so closely but it can still happen. It happened recently to Tillytoots and she will tell you more about it. All I can say is that the clinic will also try to prevent you from getting really ill in case there is a serious risk by interrupting your cycle. This is what happened to Tillytoots and also to me after my first IVF elsewhere. In this case the risk of serious OHSS is quite low. 
One more question: do you have PCOS ? If you don't the risk is much lower. 
My advice is try not to think aboutt he worst case scenario, wait until the ovarian stress test and then ask them whether you are at risk. Otherwise you might be worrying a lot for nothing. Good luck girl ! You are in very very good hands at UCH and I wish you success !


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi minicooper.
I responded very well to the OST that is done so that they can work out the levels of menopur for the jabs so I was started off on quite a low dosage.  Then my body decided it wasn't going to play ball so the dosage got upped after the first scan.  As Barb has said, the scans and blood tests are frequent so that the risk of OHSS is minimised as much as it can be
My dosage had to be low at the beginning due to me having PCOS which I knew about before the initial consultation and the risk of OHSS was also explained to me again by Mr Serhal.  I only have the weight issue of the PSCOS symptoms so we agreed to go ahead.

As it happened, I had no problems whatsoever with the drugs at all.

LMG - Sickness came back a bit last night but I think that was more to do with the slight over enthusiasm with which I attacked a box of Celebrations (a tad prematurely maybe?!)    Oops!
Hopefully back at work on Weds although I will be taking it slowly and not running from one side of the building to the other like I used to do!  Meetings can now come to me rather than the other way around


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Barbwill & glitter, 

Thanks so so much for put my fears to rest!  I has a OST at UCHL a few weeks back and they said i responded well too and that i will only need a low dose which is good - oh i hope it works!!

Barbwill, luckly i do not have pcos which i guess is good as it would proberly worry me 10x more if i did!!

I guess for all of us going through treatment is a real worry - i hope it works for everyone here!!

Good luck with everything girls!!

Take care. xxxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your support and pm's. Everyone seems to be very high spirited on here and it is a shame I won't be cycling with any of you but dh and I have had a long chat over the weekend and it looks like we won't be going to acu for our next cycle after all. I don't regret going there, though as we needed to do those tests and at least it cancels out a lot of things we thought might be wrong. However, they were adamant that we should not have another go at ivf. Although I am not against iui, I am not sure it will give us the best chance and donor etc is not an option for us as we both decided against it long ago. So time to re-think our plans. 

Good luck to all!

Love,
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

good luck Crystal  
Hope whatever you decide on works out for you and DH


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Good luck crystal and glad that acu were instrumental in some way for you.

Tizz x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Crystal -  I am glad you and DH have made a decision one way or another....that must be a relief in itself.  I truly hope whatever your next plan is...that it is a sucess.  Sending you lots of    xxx

Minicooper - welcome to the thread...I am sure you will get lots of good advice from everyone.  Just try not to worry and stay positive through the treatment.  Sending you lots of    for your treatment.

Glitter - You make sure you take it easy when you are back at work.

Well, just a quick one from me as I am checking in from work.  1st day ok so far...except for having to get up at 5.30am!!!!  Now that DP is also working in London we are getting the 6.30am train...arghhhhh!!  I can guarantee i shall be in bed for 8pm.  Well, it has taken me all morning to get through my emails and i have so far managed to stick to my detox diet for .....7 hours....big pat on the back for me please!!!

Hope the rest of you are all well

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

LMG - 7 hours is good - keep it going  .  i don't envy your getting up time in the morning - what time will you get home??


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are well.

S-C – I am so sorry to hear you have been going through a worrying time with the bleeding, but very pleased that they are still doing well. Fingers crossed for next Friday’s scan xx

Keme – Sending you big hugs, hope all is ok. X

Tokii – how is the job going? X

Crystal – I am sorry to hear that you won’t be going to ACU anymore, but sending you all the very best wishes with your next stages. All the best of luck and do what feels right. X

Barbwill – How are you doing? I get migraines normally and my sister got really bad headaches trhough her pregnancy. She drank loads of milk which she said helped but not sure re Paracetamol and clexane, I am sure you can, but just double check. xx

HFI – How are you? What’s your next stage? Sending you lots of positive thoughts x

Glitter – How are you doing? Celebrations – yum yum – I am over to yours! X Hope you are feeling better x

LMG – Hi honey – how are you? Hope work has not been too bad for you today! Thinking of you. Take it easy, looking forward to seeing you. Great news on the detox – keep going!!!! xxx

Minicooper – Hi welcome to the thread, OHSS doesn’t happen that often and can affect people in different ways. You are in very safe hands with ACU I can tell you that from experience, they do everything they can to help prevent it, the Ovarian Stress test as Barb says is there for a reason and no matter how careful any clinic can be, sometimes it cannot be prevented. They monitor very closely and if they have concerns they would stop the cycle till the next time.  
I responded amazingly well to the stimulation and I did develop OHSS this last time. ACU admitted me straight away to UCH, they were very supportive and sympathetic. I am 33 and they advised me that everyone responds differently to treatment at any given time and this could not be helped. 
All I would suggest is drink lots of fluid, Lucozade isotonic drinks (the ones for sports) and rest up (which I didn’t do after EC). I did end up in hospital and my cycle was cancelled this time, but I was in safe hands. OHSS is different for a lot of people, I had fluid on my pelvis, abdomen etc and blew up like a telly tubby, it is uncomfortable but it does go down. It has taken around 3 weeks for the fluid to go down, but it does go down eventually, ACU suggests a little break afterwards but it is not long then you can get back on your feet. Whilst I ended up in hospital, this is rather rare and not normally the case, so don’t worry. Feel free to mail me if you want any advise. My embies are ICSI, I have 7 frozen blasts, which I will use on a frozen transfer and am feeling positive it will work next time. I was the same as you as I was concerned about OHSS as I had 22 eggs, you couldn’t be on a better thread for support, the girls here are amazing!. Keep positive and fingers crossed you don’t get OHSS, see what happens. What stage are you at? Normally scans are every few days at one stage of jabbing nearing the EC. ACU are very good I promise you. xxx


Trix – How did the scan go? Have been thinking of you. 


Macboo, Bexie, Kabby, Roozie, Big hugs and hoping you are all well. 

Luckily no disasters for me at the moment, working from home today again – hurrah!!! Although 11 emails in since I typed this! 
I think delete is such a great button for reducing emails. 
Not much to tell you apart from had a lovely weekend, went to a nice basic pub type restaurant called Narrow which is one of Gordon Ramsays and it was great! Dh took me out for a bite to eat and we had a drive around which was nice. Saturday I went out with some girlfriends for a nice dinner too, plus spent some time with my god children which was wonderful. 

I have to say I am totally into Hell’s Kitchen and think Marco Pierre White is addictive viewing. He has a certain something about him. Whilst he is not model material, he is far more appealing with his intelligence, manners and genuine charismatic charm and nice not to hear F in every other word for a change.(not a prude, however certainly makes it more refreshing to watch) 
He has big hands like Gordon Ramsey’s! I have noticed that all chefs have very large hands, wonder if that is a good thing?  

Fashion Week this week, so off to a show tomorrow, which should be good, they sent the invitations out on vinyl, how fun is that! Wednesday evening seeing some friends I have not seen for a while at Home House, then I am off to the Netherlands for meetings for a few days. Saturday we have a dinner party for 14, cooking Moroccan food for a change - yum yum!
So a big mad week ahead! Sunday I will be hugging my pillow and relaxing most of the day relaxing before groundhog day back to work. 
Still not booked holiday, my friends are so laid back, they are practically horizontal!. Still not updated us with the wedding plans, so getting to the point where we may book something else. I am one of those people that likes to be organised. I am going on a holiday whatever happens, just need to know where, when and book it. It is supposed to be Brazil as I am supposed to be a witness at a wedding, but whilst I understand it works differently out there, I am sort of getting my impatient head on. I need a break away now! Really getting like groundhog day for me at the mo. 

Take care everyone 
Big Hugs
Claudie
Xx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi littkemissgiggles - thanks alot for your message, i will defo try to stay positive!!

Hi Claudie - thanks soo much for your advice its definatly made me feel better!!!  I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad time with the OHSS - were you admitted for long??  I have been told by lots of ppl that UCH are really good with monitoring.

I'm currently sniffing at the moment, started today so getting there!!

Thanks for all the advice girls!!

Aimee xxxxxx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Would it be possible for you to tell me who's being seen at UCH London (Mr Serhal), as it would be great to share my experiances!!

Thanks alot!!

Aimee xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Aimee,
Our first consultation was with Mr Serhal but we didn't really see him after that.  
We saw the same lady for the scans during the jab period.  Not quite sure who did the EC but Dr R did the ET.


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

We only saw Mr Serhal for our first consultation too, hes a really great guy!! Put us at ease!!

When i had my OST we had a guy do the TVS and when i had the dummy ET and Hycosy we had a wonderful lady consultant - she was so great really made me feel at ease!!  I am hoping she will do my scans and ec and et in the future she said when i book for anything ask if i can see her.

She also spoke to my mum and told her that apparently the UCH London are number 1 in the 'poles' at the moment.

Did you also have a dummy et?  apparently they do not do them on the NHS!!!!

Aimee xxxx 

P.s Congratulations on the BFP and Twins!!!  (sorry its a bit late!!) xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I wasn't really sure if the dummy ET was optional to be honest but yes we had it done.  I didn't fancy going through everything only for them to have problems at the most important time!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Aimee, if you feel very confortable with one specific doctor go ahead and ask t see them but I just wanted to tell you that my experience at this clinic has been that everybody is really good and lovely. Dr Ranieri is my consultant, Dr Serhal did my ET, I saw three different doctors in the other procedures and it was always great. I've seen Dr Saab a lot recently for my pregnancy scans and also during stimming and I really like him a lot, too! 
Doing the dummy ET is absolutely essential in my opinion. I know that there are clinics that don't do it but my previous clinic, which is NHS, did so I am not sure if being NHS or not is hte deciding factor.


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

glitter said:


> I wasn't really sure if the dummy ET was optional to be honest but yes we had it done. I didn't fancy going through everything only for them to have problems at the most important time!


Hey gliiter, i'm not sure if it was optional either but i am really glad that they done it!! Put my mind at rest to know that there shouldnt be a problem when it comes to threal ET.

Hi Barbwill,

Your right the people there really are all great!! Due to my past i feel quite uncomfortable with a man when it comes to them having to go down there but have said if theres not a women there then i will definalty see who every i can. I had a tall chap with grey hair in all greens doing my ovary scan - he was really nice and definatly put my fears at ease!!

Do you know the name of the female consultant?? Shes really nice a young asian lady - was brilliant!!

Aimee xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

The dummy ET is not an NHS/private thing, it's a clinic thing.  I know of other clinics who do private and NHS work and don't do it in either case.
It's good as it just removes another potential obstacle in the treatment.


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Really, i've never heard of a dummy et before, i think they should do it at every hospital!!

UCHL have been VERY thorough with us as far as tests go, i've had numerous blood test/ swabs/ tvs/ hep B & C &HIV tests etc and they have also done SA and blood tests on my partner.  They even done a chromasone blood test on him which i thought was great!! Although he didnt (hates blood test lol!!)

A xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

They are very thorough although I do wish I'd sorted the HIV/Hep tests out on the NHS rather than pay for them! SA has to be done so they know what they are dealing with.  We also had the extra chromosome test done as there was no ready explanation for the SA results.


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

I know what you mean but i think you still have to pay for hiv hep b&c  test on NHS..... anoying ah!!

My partner had a SA at our GP practice and at another NHS hospital and they hadnt checked for antibodies, at UCHL  they check for antibodies and thats went were given the blow that my DP sperm would not penetrate an egg there for we would not have a child naturally unfortunatly, i guess in a way that has made us more determined to have a child, knowing that we could not just think oh tomorow lets try for a baby.... quite sad really!!! 

A xxxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

I asked my GP if I could do our hep b+c + hiv tests at the GP surgery and he agreed so I didn't pay for those. 
Same for the full blood count tests, if you want you can have them done at the GP as long as the result comes back quickly. 
I guess it depends on whether your GP would agree to this.


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Mini - thought I'd butt into the chat, you seem to have the same issue that we had with antibodies though bless DH, he had low count and low motility (and those that were moving around were going round in circles!!!!) and I'm pregnant with twins after my 1st ICSI at ACU.  I saw Dr Serhal first and for a couple of scans but had different cons do the other procedures, I always felt in brilliant hands though and didn't have to repeat anything (an experience I had on the NHS heaps!)  I can remember feeling at the start of my treatment that it was kind of impersonal way of conceiving a child especially at most appts there isn't just one person in the room but after a couple of visits was whipping off my pants with abandon - in fact it always used to make me laugh when they gave you that mini sheet to cover your modesty - just didn't seem worth it after a few people have seen your bits!!  That said how many people get to see their babies before they go in for transfer and I am very proud of my piccie of the beans going in!

Hello everyone else - sorry you've been too chatty to post all personals!!  But I'm well, expanding but well, loving having my energy back and getting into the swing of buying lots of maternity clothes!!  Just looking forward to my anomaly scan on 15th Oct and then I'm buying baby stuff with abandon!!!

Hope all are well
xxx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Kabby, yours and everyones storys of your time at UCHL make me really happy and reassue me that i made the right decision when choosing a  clinic!  I just pray that it works out!! Scary ah!!

So far i couldnt fault the staff - theyve been great!  and as you say its kinda second nature going in and automatically dropping you pant lol!!  

Hi Glitter, i to had some blood tests at the GPS which they were happy to do, so that was quite good!!  Me and my DP are having IVF+ICSI, the IVF is NHS funded and the icsi is self funded.  Gosh its soooo expensive!!

Good luck everyone!! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Funny thing arrived in the post yesterday - it was confirmation of NHS funding for IVF/ICSI - 5 months to the day of our first appointment at ACU!!!
We knew they were still putting in for it as we last saw NHS at the end of June, about 4 days after ET actually.  We were advised to keep that appointment in case the first round of tx didn't work.  Ah well, we shall put off the tx for obvious reasons until we know everything is still ok but I somehow don't think we'll go for any more!


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow glitter thats great news - only around 16wks to late!!!  Save it for the next go!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Flippin' heck Glitter - we still haven't got ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aren't you tempted to get the next round organised then?!!!!
x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Had a really busy few days so had a bit of catching up to do. This thread goes mental doesn't it?

Glitter - great news about the funding, that's certainly going to make a difference to the coffers next time around. Well done.

Mini C - Welcome to the thread, hope you're finding it useful.

Kabby - Glad to hear you're well and growing! I had great fun in Blooming Marvellous the other day - so many nice things to buy. Think I'll head up to London next week.

TT - How was the fashion show? You lucky thing, all those moody models and great clothes. Safe trip to the Netherlands and have a fun weekend.

LMG - Well done with the detox diet, I really admire you. Trying to do anything like that at the best of times is hard, but first day at work & sleep deprived is a real feat. Hope you're not too tired.

Crystal - good luck in the future, I hope it all works out for you.

Tokii - How's your new job going?

S-C - Hope everything is going well now and that the bleeding has stopped. Take it easy.

Had my nucal scan on Friday. Barbwill this will interest you - they rang me last night to say I have a slightly higher risk of a Downs baby. 96% that it will be OK, but a one in 25 chance it won't be. Had a big chat with DH last night, and are going to see the consultant at 12 today to discuss options (CVS or Amnio). Do want to be tested as DH adamant that he doesn't think he could cope with downs. Have to respect that and want to know asap. CVS has a 1 in 150 chance of miscarriage, but will be done this week. Amnio is 1 in 250 chance, but not done until week 15/16. Tending towards the amnio as I like the odds better. Know that the chances are still V high for everything to be OK and DH a great calming influence. Will update later as to decision.

Love to all,

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh how busy are you all in one day!

Trix - gosh sounds like you have got some pretty hard decisions to make!  I am sure you will make the right decision for you both.  Somehow you just the think the journey will be easier if after getting pregnant...but not!  If you ever need a chat you know where i am xxx - PS thanks for the encouragement re the detox.  I am still going strong!

Minicooper - I had my last round of IVF funded at ACU too....however, we did not receive a bill for any of the tests at all...inc the dummy ET or any of the Hep C etc.  Are you being charged for any of them?  We occasionally had to buy some of the drugs during the stimms i.e. on a weekend when the clinic didn't have them and my GP could not write a prescription.  I would also like to echo the comments of the other ladies, that all the staff are excellent.  By the way, think the man with the white hair you refer to is Dr Ranieri/Cliff (see earlier posts) !!!

Glitter - Think it is your first day back to work today...remember to take it easy though!!

Kabby - Nice to hear from you again...you go shopping girl....and enjoy every minute of it.

Barb - How are you?  caught up on on some sleep yet?

TT - How was last night?

Hi to the rest of you.  I am working from home today....yippee!!!

LMG
xxxx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I do believe when you all say just how great the staff at UCHL are - i believe they are amazing people who are truely dedicated!!

I havent been charged for anything so far littlemissgiggles but i will have to pay the extra £1000 for the ICSI when it happens so am saving up the pennys lol!!!

I just wondered if anyone knew how many embryos they put back? or how many you girls have had put back with your treatment(s).  Me and my DP were thinking about it and would like to have 2 put back....

Aimee xxxx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Mini - usually they put back 2 - I had 2 blastocysts put back (I was lucky and got my embryo's to Day 5)....hope that helps
x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a relief!! I was really worired that maybe only one would be put back!! Spoke with my mum last night and she thought 2 would be good!  Lets hope it works lol! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112154.0

N x


----------

